# My IBS-C story



## flossy

Hello everyone -

I know it's difficult for a lot of people to talk about their IBS, but this forum is the place for it. I say let it flow and let it go (and that's in more ways than one).

I am a 48 year old male and have been an IBS-C (that's Irritable Bowel Syndrome/Constipation for any newbies out there) sufferer for about 3 years now, give or take. IBS-'D' runs in my family (my mom & younger sister both have it). Lately my father gets constipated too, but he is 78 and I'm not certain it is actually IBS. (Ah, wonderful genetics!)

I also have incomplete bowel movements and typically have to go 'boo-boo' again about an hour after my first bowel movement, pretty much every time I go, which is almost every day&#8230; I never feel normally evacuated anymore, like I used to before my IBS hit. It seems like there is always more ick inside me "that does, yet doesn't" want to come out. UNCOMFORTABLE. Not normal. I joke that it feels like I have a dead cat inside me that doesn't want to come out. It sucks. I also have to urinate often because I think there is sometimes fecal matter present in my rectum, pushing against my prostate. Lord have mercy.

On a related note, I have exterior hemorrhoids also, probably due to the fact that it's so hard for me to go to the bathroom and also because it takes me so darn long to go&#8230;. I'm sure some of the "ick" is still present inside my rectum after I go when it shouldn't be there anymore and helps inflate the hemorrhoids. Genetics probably also play a role in them too. (I'm quite the package, ain't I? lol)

It wasn't always like this.

A little more background info: I never had constant constipation until about 3 years ago, when I decided to try to switch my diet to mostly fruits & vegetables (still with some meat, but way less than before). Before that? Typical Italian dinners (lots of meat, pretty much every day).

So I bought a pricey Vitamix blender and started making fruit & vegetable smoothies. That's when my IBS started. I used to have about 3 to 4 bowel movements a night, when I worked the night shift. I'd go and IMMEDIATELY have to go again. Seconds. I would often bleed when I went (from hemorrhoids), but it would usually stop after a minute or so.

I had to leave work about 5 or 6 times in about a year-and-a-half's time (or just not even go in that night) because I was so darn uncomfortable&#8230; missing and/or leaving work is not like me AT ALL. Just the half-hour ride to work alone would sometimes drive me crazy&#8230;.I couldn't stand it. I could feel the pressure to go inside my rectum.

Finally, after months and months of this #### (no pun intended) I told my supervisor at work, "This health food is killing me." (Funny but true quote!) I finally gave up my mostly plant-based diet... My body just couldn't take it. I had normal bowel movements for about a week or two after this, but then the same darn thing started again. (Ugh!!!!!)

Note: I don't know what the root cause of IBS is, but my best guess is it's the pesticides they use on and around our fruits & vegetables and the hormones they inject into our livestock we eat. Am I positive about this? No.

I went to a doctor a few times who treats hemorrhoids and he had me buy some fiber powder that he recommended. I tried it and tried it - even less of it then was recommended per day - and it was like a tree branch was stuck up my butt. SLOW movements. I've read a lot about constipation and they always say the same thing: EAT MORE FIBER. But for some of us, that is a recipe for disaster. For me, more fiber = more constipation, harder to move bowel movements and even more puffy/always present hemorrhoids&#8230;. Exactly what I DON'T want. To hell with more fiber, it makes things worse. (At least for me it does.)

I got a colonoscopy in December of 2013 to rule out colon cancer (I pretty much have all the symptoms). It was the first one I ever got. (Make sure if you ever get one they put you to sleep before the procedure&#8230;. it was REALLY EASY like that, believe it or not.) The results: No cancer, no polyps, just (what else?) hemorrhoids.

I have eliminated certain things from my diet that have helped curtail my IBS somewhat:

-No more coffee. (I used to drink one cup a day, that's it).

-No more Coke. (Occasionally drank one or two Cokes a week. It's the caffeine that bothers my stomach, me thinks.)

-No more 'Jolt' caffeinated gum. (It helped keep me awake when I worked 3rd shift).

-No more milk. (I used it in cereal and made my coffee with it instead of water. I use soy milk now instead. It helps.)

-No more popcorn. Used to have some like twice a month, just lightly salted, no butter. Popcorn tears me up. I will go to the bathroom 6 or 7 times the next day, until every kernel that was in there seems to come out and I will bleed down there too. It's horrible. Popcorn is roughage and I just can't handle it anymore. Never had this problem before my IBS hit.

-No more raw, unsalted almonds. (My FAV. I miss them!!! They are great for you but they constipate me.)

-No more chocolate. (Oh, hell, no! I had to do it. Chocolate can constipate you too.)

Pizza with lots of cheese on it gives me constipation too, but I love pizza and will deal with that a couple times a month because &#8230;.um&#8230;. I love pizza!

What foods have helped relieve my IBS?

Last winter I have a bowl of homemade chicken & brown rice soup every morning, right after a bowl of cereal. I barely had any IBS symptoms for two months. I said I BARELY HAD ANY IBS SYMPTOMS FOR NEARLY TWO FREAKIN' WONDERFUL MONTHS! I felt like a new man! (After two months? More IBS, but not quite as bad.) What's in it that I think helps? It's HEAVY on garlic (two ENTIRE cloves of garlic, sectioned and chopped up) and 3 chopped up onions. Other ingredients? Ginger root, sweet potato, thyme, carrots, celery, jalapeno and red peppers, tomatoes, parsley, spinach, sweet corn, lots of oregano, salt & pepper.

Garlic is wonderful, a superfood. You don't want to have a bowl of this and go on a first date, but we gotta do what we gotta do, don't we? Plus it's delicious.

The last several months? IBS ruins me for a few hours each day. I cannot stand it. I just want to be normal again. I've prayed and prayed about this, but (as usual) I haven't gotten a reply. I will admit sometimes I have thoughts of suicide. I have a gun at home. I don't want to live like this every day. I don't want to slowly develop rectal prolapse. My butthole is bad enough and always has that puffy look now (I call it 'labia butt'). I also don't want to kill myself, but how much of this sh*t can one person take? It's way uncomfortable, every day. I hate it. I am a Born Again Christian and I know suicide is obviously not the right thing to do, but sometimes I just feel like giving up... Where is the quality of life when it gets bad?

The things you have to do, like having to tell all your coworkers what is up with you so they don't think your dodging work when you're in the bathroom, struggling to go. It's embarrassing. Or trying to meet someone in the afternoon and having to tell them you might not (or cannot) make it because you have IBS.

The best thing to do is just not to eat, or barely eat, but we must eat to live, but-of-course. Eating as little as possible helps.

I attempted my first fecal transplant Friday morning (7/25/2014) in order to try to rid myself of my IBS-C&#8230;. I followed the directions on this thread:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/165423-fecal-bacteriotherapy-for-ibs-d-success/

I also watched this video a couple of times:

"DIY Fecal Transplants to cure yourself of digestive disease"






(The video is a bit long, but still informative.)

I fasted for three of four days beforehand. I also drank prune juice to clean out my clock for the first couple of days. I wanted to make sure there was room for my transplant, because there always seems to be more boo-boo that could come out when I eat normally.

I used one of those rectal syringes - you know, the bulb with the removable slim end on it. (I sometimes use one every few days to help clear me out, but that doesn't always work all the time.)

I gave myself 3 fecal transplant injections with the rectal syringe and each time I will guess it was about 60% full? I tried to get all the air out of it first. The whole process was somewhat messy and smelled pretty darn bad (no surprises).

After my third injection my body rejected the transplant, meaning I couldn't hold it in, even laying on my side. (I might have even started to feel touchy at injection number 2.) I had to evacuate my bowels, and pronto tonto. Gangway! Look out!

-I think the mixture was too thick and I might have used too much?

-I think two injections with about 60% of the bulb full should be enough?

Important note: After I quickly evacuated my donor's transplant that was the BEST I'VE FELT IN THE LAST 3 YEARS. IT WAS AWESOME. I FELT LIKE ME AGAIN. This is how it was when I was normal, my pre-IBS-C days. I was happy. My butthole didn't feel knotted up anymore either. (I have a lot of tension down there.) This is how I want to feel every day again.

This makes me think there is definitely something to FMT.

I had a little bit of transplant mixture left over. I added some water and managed to get that inside and hold it in for a few hours, but I don't think it was enough.

I went to the bathroom about 4 hours afterwards. I felt the same I always do. Stomach kinda crampy, anal exit puffy. (I also started to eat again, fast was over.)

I went again about an hour later&#8230;. Same thing: Constipation. Lord have mercy.

I went to the bathroom several times the next day and bled a lot. I shouldn't have drank prune juice and took a laxative the night before, but I like that empty feeling. (I'm still blocked up a bit).

So in conclusion, FMT didn't work for me&#8230;.But I THINK it may work, but I have to get it in way deeper and be able to hold it in. I may try this one more time myself, but I don't know. They also do fecal transplants here at the Cleveland Clinic, but I don't have health coverage right now so that is out.

Feel free to comment if you'd like. I know there are a lot of lurkers here who seldom if ever post anything, as I was one for a long time.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## flossy

Correction(s): The tag at top of page was supposed to read FMT, not TMF. (D'oh!)


----------



## cwhizzz

Thanks for sharing. I am not a doctor. Did you take antibiotics before your FMT? Also you said you only took 3 maybe a few more were necessary? You responded very positively to FMT so it leds me to believe that the reason it might have stopped working is because you had an overgrowth of a specific species in your colon. In that case you would need many more FMTs and possibly a week or two course of antibiotics prior to FMT might make them more effective. I would definitely explore FMT a second time.


----------



## flossy

First, thank you for the reply.

Yes, I have been on antibiotics on and off the last five years for my skin (acne). At the time I did my FMT I wasn't on them for a couple of weeks.

I could only hold in the FMT about a minute or two, then as I said it was coming out and it came out in a hurry. It just wasn't in long enough, me thinks.

I definitely want to do it again but I am thinking maybe wait until I have health insurance and have it done at the Cleveland Clinic? It is pretty gross to do and since I'm always clogged up (or so it seems) I think it's best to fast beforehand, so there is room up there for it to go down... or up, depending on which way you are standing.

I'll keep ya posted. IBS-C is a real problem for me. It is driving me crazy. I never thought in a million years I would have this problem, but I do. A problem without an obvious or easy solution (besides just not eating).


----------



## cwhizzz

Flossy,

I know exactly what you mean. If you were to look at me in person you would never guess in a million years that I would be dealing with any debilitating health issues yet hear I am! Never had any health problems before this. Honestly felt invincible but I was wrong.

I recently had a very low point a week or two ago where I felt hopeless. Flossy, I know this is easier said than done, but avoid that mental state as much as you can. I know its hard, but don't give into those thoughts of hopelessness because that's when you sorta wanna give up. I still have IBS but I have hope and that's been my most important coping mechanism. We have to keep on the offensive.

I myself am going to fast for about a day beforehand. Also, you said you could only hold it in for a minute or two and most protocols seem to recommend no less than 30 minutes or an hour to allow the bacteria to establish themselves. I hope you get this figured out I am rooting for you.


----------



## flossy

I would think the longer you can hold it in the better the chances of it working.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32

Thank you for sharing your experience with FMT! Honestly, it's hard to 'hold' anything you put up there so I don't really know how people keep the transplant in all night. I have heard wonderful things about this though. It really must restore bacteria. But you probably have to get it 'high enough' and do it often enough to where it will make a difference. (just like taking probiotics) That's my theory anyway!! I was also on 6 rounds of antibiotics last year and I think it contributed to both my stomach and pelvic floor problems. IF I can relax my pelvic floor, I can have a BM. But it's still a struggle doing that, as my pelvic floor constantly wants to tense. So I find it interesting that your muscles felt looser too. Have you had your pelvic floor checked?

Also great to hear Cleveland Clinic is now doing this. How great! They really are ahead of the curve. I went to Mayo Clinic instead. They were able to diagnose my pelvic floor dyssynergia and I have heard that sometimes Cleveland will take out colons even without 'fully' checking the pelvic floor. (in other words, having biofeedback specialists access instead of just going off of testing) Then everyone runs to Mayo afterwards and gets the pelvic floor diagnosis, only to feel 'slighted' and like that couldn't possibly be the problem. It is very much my problem. Though I do wonder if a change in the system (antibiotics - the killing of important bacteria's that we can't replace) can cause pelvic floor dysfunction. I think Mayo believes it is entirely behavioral but sometimes I question that. They weren't able to explain away my intense stomach pain so that sure was disheartening.


----------



## flossy

Honestly? I don't even know what my pelvic floor is.

- I had a hard time being elevated with my butt up in the air, trying to keep the FMT in. 2 minutes felt like 20 minutes. (I used the directions in the link on my original post.)

- I thought about what a good idea it would be to use those gravity inversion boots for a FMT. Remember those? Hanging by your ankles, have someone administer a fecal transplant, have gravity work for you. To be honest the best place to get one would be OUTSIDE, where the mess could just be rinsed (yes, hosed) away. And outside would lesson the odor. Could you imagine someone giving these to people in their yard? THEIR FRONT YARD!!! lol!!! All jokes set aside I really feel that outside and inverted would be the best way.

"What's going on there?!? What are they doing, those perverts!" lol

-I made a big pot of chicken & brown rice soup today, even though it's 80 degrees out.... It's the only thing that curtails my IBS (it worked for about 2 months). Hopefully it will work again. I need a friggin' break from it.

Keep me posted if and when you do your FMT, Dreamcatcher.

Note:

MAKE SURE your donor will actually donate. I asked someone (a relative) and they slowly but surely backed out.

"I just found out I have a meeting that day."

"I have a meeting the next day too, but I want to do it for you." No you don't.

The person I eventually got was more than happy to do it.


----------



## cwhizzz

Flossy,

Sorry you had a hard time getting a relative to help you out. That sucks. They should be very willing to help us in these situations.

I think hanging upside down may help you retain the FMT longer. I may do that next week. I wish I had a big yard to do it in but I am up here in NJ in the city so lack of any yards is commonplace. Guess I will try not to make a mess!


----------



## flossy

Please post the results here or if you start a new thread, let me know by posting that here. I'm very curious as to how it will turn out.

For me, it turned out to be more of a mess than I thought.

I breathed through my mouth the whole time. IT HELPS.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## cwhizzz

Will do Flossy. Also for future reference, submit posts like this to the Fecal Microbiota Transplant subforum on this site. That page is lacking much content and this story would have made a good addition and more suitable there. You can check there for any updates about my transplant when I perform it.

Here is the link to the forum: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/forum/100-fecal-microbiota-transplantation-fmt/


----------



## flossy

I actually emailed one of the mods here and asked what forum I should post my post in, this one or the FMT one... I waited a few days and that mod never got back to me, so I posted it here.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32

flossy said:


> Honestly? I don't even know what my pelvic floor is.
> 
> - I had a hard time being elevated with my butt up in the air, trying to keep the FMT in. 2 minutes felt like 20 minutes. (I used the directions in the link on my original post.)
> 
> - I thought about what a good idea it would be to use those gravity inversion boots for a FMT. Remember those? Hanging by your ankles, have someone administer a fecal transplant, have gravity work for you. To be honest the best place to get one would be OUTSIDE, where the mess could just be rinsed (yes, hosed) away. And outside would lesson the odor. Could you imagine someone giving these to people in their yard? THEIR FRONT YARD!!! lol!!! All jokes set aside I really feel that outside and inverted would be the best way.
> 
> "What's going on there?!? What are they doing, those perverts!" lol
> 
> -I made a big pot of chicken & brown rice soup today, even though it's 80 degrees out.... It's the only thing that curtails my IBS (it worked for about 2 months). Hopefully it will work again. I need a friggin' break from it.
> 
> Keep me posted if and when you do your FMT, Dreamcatcher.
> 
> Note:
> 
> MAKE SURE your donor will actually donate. I asked someone (a relative) and they slowly but surely backed out.
> 
> "I just found out I have a meeting that day."
> 
> "I have a meeting the next day too, but I want to do it for you." No you don't.
> 
> The person I eventually got was more than happy to do it.


50% of those with constipation have pelvic floor tension and I scream this all over the boards. I'm sure everyone is sick of it. But your pelvic floor is the absolute CORE of your body. It holds everything in place (bowel, bladder, etc) and is extremely delicate. If your pelvic floor is too tight you will not be able to a) get an urge to go or b) have a bowel movement very easily (you will have to strain)

Haha! It sounds like this really would be better to just do outside where you don't have to pollute your house with those smells (the thought of THAT is making me feel reluctant). This makes me wish I lived in the country where I actually could and no one would see me! I wonder what they do at Cleveland Clinic to get the solution as high up as possible? Maybe they use a 'hose' type thing that goes all the way up through your colon? If they don't, they probably should.


----------



## cwhizzz

Quick question Flossy: How long were your symptoms reduced after your first FMT? I got the impression that the symptoms returned later that sam day but just want to be sure.


----------



## flossy

cwhizzz said:


> Quick question Flossy: How long were your symptoms reduced after your first FMT? I got the impression that the symptoms returned later that sam day but just want to be sure.


Just that day I felt good. Everything was back to 'constipationland' the next day.


----------



## flossy

I bought a bottle of fish oil suppliments. I have taken them before, in my pre-IBS-C days (the good ol' days!) and I couldn't stop going boo-boo, so I stopped.

I said to myself, maybe now they would help me be less constipated? I'LL TRY 'EM AGAIN! (roll the horror soundtrack)

Well, same thing happened: About a good half dozen bowel movements that next day. Very rough on my "exist zone" down there. I can't handle them.

It was worth a try.


----------



## flossy

I just went to the bathroom and thought to myself that I haven't had a normal bowel movement in well over a year. It just won't come out normally and I cannot evacuate like a normal person anymore.

WTF?

I even fasted for 3 days straight - just juice - just so I wouldn't have to deal with this for a few days.

I wish prayer would help... but for this problem nothing seems to work (sighs).


----------



## Mary2001

Hi flossy, Thanks for posting. I have the exact same problem as you for about eight years. Got all sorts of diagnosis ibs, pelvic floor dysnergia, prolapsed bladder, weak pelvic floor muscles. I am like you in that I have prayed to everyone up there for help, but never got a solution either, and the only thing that seems to help is to keep having hope and not get depressed (very hard at times). I thought if I could only get a proper diagnosis it would help, but I do think it's more a pelvic floor disorder as Dreamcatcher said that is causing it than any foods I eat or don't eat. It helps me sometimes to try kegel exercises as everything seems to sag in my abdomen. I think when you keep going back to the toilet thinking you need to go and it will not come out, that situation is caused by getting into wrong toilet habits and straining and getting tensed pushing downwards to try and empty, rather than taking a deep breath inwards instead. I think when we strain it knocks our sensations down there haywire. I have also got internal hemmerhoids, so was thinking also that they may be giving a false signal to go when I don't, hence thinking I need to go again, and again, and again, after only having a bowel movement shortly before, but it's so uncomfortable and I wish I had some help to offer you. Have you ever had anything to help with the hemmerhoids or pelvic floor? Thanks for sharing with us, and I wish you all the best. Mary.


----------



## flossy

Hi -

I don't really understand the pelvic floor scenario.... I am a male, do I even have one? I don't mean to sound stupid. lol

I'm at the point where I think when I have to have another bowel movement - usually about an hour later after the first one - "it" just needs to come out.... I don't think I'm imagining anything.... I don't push or anything like that, as it doesn't help. It's like it's right on the cusp of coming out "like it used to" (THE GOOD OL' DAYS!!!), but it doesn't. It sits in there like a towel. "Stuff" does come out, eventually, and not just a little. So I guess what I'm saying is I really do have to go more.

-I sometimes use a variation of a Squatty Potty (called a "Step and Go") that elevates your feet up when one poops. I heard about it on the Howard Stern show. Interesting concept, but it kinda puts a lot of pressure on my - how shall we call it? My 'exist zone.' I think the concept is a good idea, but I don't know for certain if it helps or not. I've had mine for about 5 months now, sometimes I use it. Even one leg elevated seems to help... i think.

I have been to a doctor for my hemorrhoids here in Ohio (http://www.sensitivecare.com/) but he just treats internal hemorrhoids, not external. Dr. Gutman. I have seen him about a good half dozen times. Very likeable. He has told me more than once that I shouldn't get exterior hemorrhoidal surgery unless it is "absolutely necessary" because it is or can be a bloody mess and takes like 3 weeks to heal. Yes he used those words.....I have heard the same thing on the radio and with internet searches.

There is a cosmetic surgeon/doctor in Minnesota (http://www.shucosmeticsurgery.com/treatments/anal-tag-faq/) who treats this condition with a laser instead of the usual method (I'm guessing a scalpel). Dr. Gutman told me about him.... I might fly out there sometime and get this done. I would obviously have to stay at a hotel for I don't know how long and of course actually find the place (I have no sense of direction), but this is an advanced treatment and this is what I will probably end up doing. Note: There is also this doctor in Los Angeles (http://www.lacolonrectalsurgeon.com/additional-specialties/anal-rejuvenation.php) who does it the same way, I believe.

...Moving right along, I had the craving for a darn cup of coffee all day! I haven't had any in several months. God, it would be GOOD. (I call coffee a "cup of mud" because that's what it reminds me of.)

I still remember throwing away my instant coffee several months ago. Seems silly to buy more, but....


----------



## annie7

Flossy--just to answer your question--and heavens no, you don't sound stupid--it's a great question







. a lot of people think pelvic floor dysfunction is only a woman's problem and/or that it's only a problem for older women or those who have had children--none of which is true. the only reason i know anything about pfd is because i have it.

we all have pelvic floor muscles and anyone, regardless of sex, age or childbearing status can have problems with it--where the pelvic floor muscles do not relax and coordinate properly to allow an easy evacuation of stool.

here's a couple good links explaining it all:

http://www.uchospitals.edu/specialties/pelvic/faq/pelvic-floor-disorders.html

http://my.clevelandclinic.org/disorders/pelvic_disorders/hic_pelvic_floor_dysfunction.aspx

and oh yes, you're right--using a foot stool, squatty potty etc helps a lot of us. it straightens out the anorectal angle and allows for a more complete evacuation. it does take some experimenting to figure out just what height works best, one foot up or two etc.....sounds like howard stern is right on top of things--lol


----------



## annie7

Mary2001---hi Mary---so sorry you're still having problems. yes, it's hard isn't it. especially when it all goes on and on for such a long long time. you have been through so much for so long and have tried so many different things.

and yes, you are right--hard as it is, it does help to keep having hope...."hope springs eternal" is my motto...

you're right--straining doesn't help. it just locks those muscles up so they don't work at all. the reverse kegels do help--the gentle squeeze and relax...i do those and practice with my home biofeedback machine. it helps a little and at least it keeps me from getting worse









we are strong, and hard as it is, we do get manage to get through this, one day at a time....

i do hope that somehow you can find some relief. please do take good care. annie xx


----------



## Mary2001

Hi Annie, thanks for sending that website link for Flossie, and I read it too, so it does mention the bowel difficulty with pelvic floor dysfunction and it's effects on men or women, and how it effects bowel function where we think we keep needing to go and go and go to empty bowels, (well that is what happens me, and I keep straining) and I don't think I need to be going half the time. It is such a difficult problem to live with, but yes hope is such a great thing to have and I think God probably answers our prayers in other ways as I don't feel as depressed about this problem as I used to, and have come to a sort of acceptance that it's going to be there all the time and some days will be good and some not so good. By thinking that way I have stopped setting myself up for disappointments when things don't work out and expecting solutions all the time that don't happen, as that mindset was causing me a lot of unhappiness, and I find now that I have more peace about it, and try to enjoy the good days. Pelvic floor exercises help a bit sometimes. I think feel good factor is a help as it stops tension building in the pelvic floor. I also try diaphram breathing and relaxation, so it's small improvements I suppose. 
Hope you are feeling good now and you had a rough time last summer so I'm glad you are doing well and thanks for all your help on the boards. I haven't been here for a while, but do read up the posts from time to time. I hope Flossie will soon feel better and find hope and peace and things work out.


----------



## annie7

Hi Mary---oh yes you are so right. i do so agree with all that you have said.

it is so good --and such a relief--to be able to come to a sort of acceptance about all this. acceptance means we don't have to struggle any more and yes, it can give us peace---peace, despite the discomfort and pain.

and of course, acceptance does not mean giving up--we still try things that we think might help. but you're right--when things don't work out or we're having a bad day, we can handle that with a sort of equanimity without becoming depressed...

and oh yes we do enjoy the good days..

i try every day to just take myself as i am and live my life the way it is...

and oh yes, thanks--feeling better than i was last summer, that's for sure!









take care....


----------



## tummyrumbles

A certain level of acceptance is good, just to help to keep sane. I used to blame myself a lot for this condition, going over in my head all the things that I did wrong. But then I thought - other people do the same things - eat a starchy diet, drink a bit heavily, but don't have IBS so it's important not to blame yourself. I think there's definitely a genetic cause as my father spent a long time in the loo as well. There should be a picture of high fibre veges with a red cross through it on this board to warn people. Beware of fibre! It's interesting how just a sudden intake of too much fibre can cause IBS. I don't think it's necessary to limit food intake though - it's not much fun being hungry. It's finding the right balance of fibre that's tricky. Some people go too far the other way and think if fibre is harmful for them then they'll just fill up on white rice and bread etc but these foods are constipating. You have to identify the constipating foods and try to exclude these. Fibre taken in excess can be constipating in a really bad way that can eventually cause serious complications like volvulus or a twisted colon. But we need a certain amount of fibre to push things through. I've found the safest foods tend to be well-cooked low FODMAP veges like potato, pumpkin, carrot, green beans, zuchhini. Not too much meat and moderate healthy fats. It's a very boring diet and hard to stick to but I think it's the best diet there is. Also it's possible gas leads to constipation and this causes IBS. My diet is low-flatulogenic and for me the less gas the easier the bowel evacuation the next day.


----------



## flossy

For anyone who might be following this thread and has wonderful exterior hemorrhoids like myself, a bit of wiping advice:

Probably the worst thing is wiping with regular toilet paper. I know some of you probably have wised up and use baby wipes, which is good.

What do I use? When I'm home I use toilet paper with several squirts of 'Fruit of the Earth' 100% Aloe Vera Gel, pre-mixed with a bit of cocoa butter moisturizing lotion (about 20%) and water (about 30%). The actual toilet paper never touches my exit zone, only the lotion. Nothing to irritate an already irritated area.

I also clean that area up 100% after wiping with lotion and water. To me, it's better than wipes.

...Sometimes I think to myself, good God, what has my life become? It's funny and sad at the same time, but normally my overall mood is usually good/positive, even though my bowels and exit zone are often not operating like they should. Broken down.

I pray and pray for God to fix me or give me guidance on this, but for some reason He never does - so I come here instead and also scour the Internet for help...


----------



## flossy

I broke down today and bought some instant coffee, whole milk (I use it instead of water for the instant coffee) and chocolate-flavored cereal. After about 6 to 8 months of none of that I was dying for some, so I'm throwing caution to the wind at the moment.

The chocolate-flavored cereal definitely hits that pleasure center in my brain!!! lol!

Good grief.... I miss the days when I didn't have to deal with IBS and I was normal.


----------



## flossy

Have drank a cup of coffee 3 days in a row with no major problems. Also have had a bowl of chocolate-flavored cereal every day. Good God, I feel so much better with a little bit of caffeine floating around in my bloodstream. (Hey-now!)

If it messes with my stomach and/or exit zone both the coffee and cereal will end up in the garbage.


----------



## flossy

History repeats itself: Now having several bowel movement per day instead of the usual two. And I always feel like I have to go again. I'm sure it's the coffee, regular milk and chocolate-flavored cereal I just started eating/drinking again a few days ago. Interesting how just a little bit of this and that can throw everything way off. Plus I have been taking stool softener the last few days (Senna-Lax) too.

...I should have known better, but I miss my chocolate and coffee (sighs).


----------



## flossy

Been trying magnesium citrate pills instead of magnesium oxide ones.... So far? No difference whatsoever. I'll keep trying though, just cuz I have a lot of pills.

So far though.... FAIL


----------



## flossy

Since there was a lot of people who use Miralax on this board, I bought some and tried if for myself. I used it for a few days but don't like it. It doesn't seem to soften anything, but I seem to evacuate more.

I'll pass on it for now.


----------



## flossy

It was a great day yesterday - no IBS-C at all. I only had one "movement" all day and that was that. First time it's been normal like that in about a year, me thinks...

(Is this really what my life has become? Yes!







)


----------



## flossy

Quit drinking my daily coffee and threw away my chocolate cereal today... Enough is enough.... Hot damn I'll miss it, but me thinks it just makes matters worse.


----------



## Nuffa

Flossy,could you explain what you mean by"coffee upsets your stomach"?it actually triggers a bowel movement for me, but maybe it also triggers pain?


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> Flossy,could you explain what you mean by"coffee upsets your stomach"?it actually triggers a bowel movement for me, but maybe it also triggers pain?


No, not pain. I was trying to use a figure of speech, I guess.... What I meant was it makes me have more frequent bowel movements... I usually have two a day, about an hour or so apart, but if I drink a cup of coffee I will have about 3 or 4 movements total. Caffeinated chewing gum (like Jolt gum) does the same thing to me. If you're at home it's not THAT bad but if you're at work? No good!


----------



## flossy

Been eating chocolate like a madman the last several days.....Maybe a little bit more constipated than normal? ....but whatever. Sometimes I NEED chocolate.... It hits that pleasure center in my brain...

Got a new job, been giving myself a rectal enema (just that area or thereabouts) every morning now, so I don't have to go boo-boo at work. So far it's worked really well. GOOD.


----------



## annie7

congratulations on the new job!







and also on the enema success.


----------



## Nuffa

Woohoo!such good news. Congrats!


----------



## flossy

Thanks!

My new job doesn't have nice cushy restrooms like my previous job did, so I make sure to "get what I can out" (lol) before I go into work.

Plus, I really hate explaining to people I work with why I have to take a million hours in the bathroom once or twice a day, every day.... It's just plain embarrassing. (You know? We all know!)


----------



## annie7

oh yeah--i know.....brings back memories of all those years i worked....(thankfully retired now)

i used to get up a couple hours early just so i'd have time to get it all out (or as much as i could--lol) before leaving for work because it sure wasn't going to happen once i got there.....


----------



## Nuffa

Still wondering if ibs-c has the same cause as ibs-d. flossy, u think it does,right?


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> Still wondering if ibs-c has the same cause as ibs-d. flossy, u think it does,right?





Nuffa said:


> Still wondering if ibs-c has the same cause as ibs-d. flossy, u think it does,right?


I think in most cases - those of us with chronic IBS - have either too much or too little gut flora (bacteria) in our intestines. That's why fecal transplants usually work.

I wish one of the hospitals around here would start doing fecal transplants for for IBS-C.

At the world famous Cleveland Clinic here in Ohio (famous for heart surgery), they do FMT's for the treatment for diarrhea, but not for IBS-C. (((Hot damn!)))

http://my.clevelandclinic.org/services/digestive_diseases/departments-centers/gastroenterology-hepatology/fecal-transplant

As I posted in my original post, I tried doing one myself but couldn't hold it in long enough.. And yes it was very gross.

Fecal transplants are VERY old school......I know this isn't a transplant per say, but anyhow.... from wikipedia:

"The concept of treating fecal diseases with fecal matter originated in China millennia ago. 'Yellow soup' was made of fecal matter and water, which was drunk by the patient."

Holy Toledo!!! I'd have to mix it in with some of my soup, but still... Yuck!!!

Have you noticed that no matter what people do to end their IBS-C, whether it be taking supplements, learning how to "go" again, biofeedback/whatnot....... no one gets rid of it for good, unless it's through FMT? I have yet to read one success story here where the party involved is not taking herbs // supplements // medicine of some kind.


----------



## flossy

This is off topic // just checkin' in:

So when it gets cold here in Ohio I get dandruff a lot. I've been using dandruff shampoo(s) for a zillion years now, which usually work well.... But the cold air = way less humidity = more dandruff for me. It's embarrassing. Normally I use Head & Shoulders, but when it gets really cold out I have to use their clinical strength, but it's kinda harsh and doesn't always work so well so I've also been using 'Equate' 5% coal tar dandruff shampoo, which I like, and it smells good too. It works well, but dries out the hair somewhat.

Note: If you have a bathtub (I don't and I hate it) and the same problem as me, just try adding a few squirts of baby oil in the water, before you take a bath. That should add some moisture to your scalp & skin.

I think all this constant hair washing, combined with the dandruff shampoos, are making my scalp dryer - which I don't want at all, so time to try an old school remedy. (What else could I do, vacuum my head? lol!)

I have read online that apple cider vinegar works really well to stop dandruff. I researched it online a bit, found this website...

http://homeremediesforlife.com/apple-cider-vinegar-for-scalp/

....and decided to try it. I mixed one cup of water with a half cup of apple cider vinegar in a spray bottle. Shake it up, spray on your hair/scalp, leave in for about 5 minutes (I keep mine in while I shave 'n' brush my teeth). Wash out in shower, use regular shampoo to wash hair.

Guess what? So far it works GREAT! This means I **might** be able to stop buying all these different dandruff shampoos and just buy regular shampoo from now on. Good! Now I don't have to fear anyone asking me, "Is it snowing out?" (-because I have dandruff) when it's not. Ha-ha!!!

Too bad I can't find anything like this to curb my constant IBS-C, but I'll keep searchin'.

Take care everyone and happy holidays!


----------



## flossy

Hi everyone -

After taking one Senna-Lax every day (you're supposed to take two) for the past couple of months or so, I tried not taking one yesterday and it was like trying to move STONES this morning. Yikes!!! Slow-motion constipation. I didn't think one pill would make such a difference, but it does.

Now my stomach feels like there's cement in it, my rectum area feels like there's a tree branch in it and my 'exit zone' is bothered. Hot damn! I guess I still have bad days every once in awhile.

Regardless, Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## annie7

sorry today is such a bad day for you, Flossy. yes, it's miserable when we can't go, isn't it.

hopefully tomorrow will be better--fingers crossed Santa will bring you some much needed relief (have you been a good boy--lol...)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## flossy

Thanks, Annie!

At least I didn't have to be at work and be uncomfortable - we all know that icky feeling.

And I did violate rule number one concerning boo-boo time: Don't try to go until you REALLY have to - and always wait until the last minute to go. I thought I was kinda ready, I was overdue by a few hours and tried to go so I could go to the gym. This always messes me up because it takes all day this way, and it already takes too long.... combine that with no laxative the night before = I feel like I'm pregnant (and I'm a guy!)

-Who ever thought I'd be in cyberspace discussing my bowel movements? LOL!!!

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Corydalis Aurea

Wow, covering a lot of good stuff here guys. Good to see. Flossy, please don't do anything to hurt yourself, you obviously have a great sense of humor, are very determined and have the potential to help a lot of others who are suffering like you. If you have "lurked" around here enough, you know there are a lot of people suffering and that you have a lot of support here. That said, I can totally relate to the frustration and hopeless feelings that come with IBS and especially IBS-C.

Now flossy, I am no doctor, and I am sure that you have done much research and you have had many tests done, but I would like to at least offer you, and everyone else here, some of the topics I have hit one while doing my own research.

First of all, I am very similar with my symptoms to you flossy, and I suffer with hemorrhoids too, I bruise easily, have varicose vein problems, skin sensitivities, and even tho' I have C and it is hard to go and hurts, and takes a while, I too will still need to go like three times in the morning and then again later in the day. If I don't get to go, I am in misery all day, building gas, feeling nauseous, tired, fatigued, can't think right, uncomfortable and grumpy.

I too have tried limiting my food intake, and in general feel better when I am not full of food, because I suppose there is more room in there for all kinds of stuff to be inflamed and feel it a bit less.

I am female, and am pretty sure that I have endometriosis which adds even more misery around that time of month when endometrial tissues inflame and hurt. I mention this, because men can also have endometriosis, this tissue can grow anywhere in the body, particularly in the reproductive area of women, but also in the colon, abdomen and even the brain. In some peoples case, they suffer with endometrial tissue growth and never know. It is thought to be hormone driven, having it's own cycle of growth and die off.

On the note of fasting, please be careful about throwing your body into these back and forths with fasting. Tho' fasting can help the body detox, it takes more than three days to start detoxing on a fast. I recently did some interesting reading on that. I was considering doing a one day fast each week, after reading about what the body does while fasting, I don't recommend it. It sounds like a 5 day fast, about twice a year, that is based on thin juice and broth are best. Sporadic fasting is very stressful on the internal organs, and for IBS-C sufferers, we especially have issues with our liver and liver inflammation, fasting can be very stressful on it.

Brown rice is ok, but you know what I have found for myself, white rice is much easier. If you read the nutrition label of both white and brown rice, the fortified white rice is not a heck of a lot different nutritionally, but the brown is more fiber, which yes, does not agree with me either! The first doc I went to with IBS complaints, told me to get more fiber too! So I got some raisin brand and ate it ate it and got worse and worse! When I went back, she said, weeeelllllllllll, I was afraid that might happen, cut back on it some. Yeah, jee, thanks for that! Unfortunately I think the foods that I am able to process the easiest are simple carbs and sugars, but the down side is weight gain, lack of nutrition and possible yeast overgrowth. I was never so miserable as when I cut bread out of my diet, I had more pain and overall discomfort then! I have read the best bread for IBS people is sourdough, and I love it, I don't make it because of the fuss of keeping the live culture going but I do make my own french bread every few days, so it has a lot less preservatives in it than store bought, I would die if I used wheat tho', NO wheat for IBS! But I do used the unbleached flour. Flossy, if you have time or like to cook or bake a bit, make some bread, have toast in the morning, make your sandwich for work.

Caffeine's can get to IBS, but in small amounts I think they can help our mood a little, good lord, it is depressing enough, and then to have nothing!

I also get feeling very down, but I do not want to take any prescription drugs. The gastro intestinal doc who I had said we could try a low dose of antidepressants, he said that many IBS-C folks seem to benefit from them, and now I am thanking the good lord I never tried them-(another whole story) but it got me curious as to why this is so. I did some reading on IBS and serotonin, it seems that IBS-C sufferers have lower amounts of serotonin, or are able to simulate less of it, possibly due to thicker mucus inside the intestinal tract (also an IBS-C issue-that could also be causing low absorption of the minerals and vitamins we need) and that for some reason there is a connection between IBS-C and lower serotonin, and IBS-D and higher serotonin. Interesting huh? So be aware that the depression you feel, may not only be due to the sad circumstance you are in with this illness, the pain it causes you, but also because chemically, you are imbalanced, not your fault. It's not like you can just decide to be happy, or change the way you think about things and be happy.

I don't know what to say about the FMT, I don't think that it is a bad idea for some, no doubt, but without knowing for sure if your issue is bacteria related, I would really caution anyone about doing this for themselves. IBS is definitely not always bateria imbalance.

Flossy, you mentioned some rounds of antibiotics in the past, yes, you have the right idea about a bacteria imbalance due to this, antibiotics mess our floura up a lot, and many people don't know, that antibiotics can cause rectal bleeding, internal bleeding and other infections. I am sad that they were given to you for acne, when there are so many other things that you may have tried that could have been healthier for you. I understand tho', with skin issues myself-one can get quite desperate to look human and not ork! Getting your guts healthy again after repeated antibiotic use is a long road, but do some reading, it can be done. No more fasts tho', you could be flushing out the healthy bacteria you need in there too.

I just have to add one more thing, you said you are a born again christian, but yet your prayers go unanswered, please, do not lose faith, your journey to become a spiritual person has begun, and I am sorry to say that the pain and suffering that you have to endure here on this earth as part of being a human being, has many many opportunities within it to grow and learn and for you become a very bright and knowing being. Sympathy and compassion are not easy lessons for us to learn, to be truly humbled is a gift that we can only know once we are there, but it is a scary journey there. Just hang in there. And please find some time for yourself every day to be quiet and engage in something that will help your spirit, meditation, learn about connecting with your spirit guides and feel the holy spirit move in you.

Ok, I should let you go, I had a lot I wanted to touch on for you, so hope I didn't miss anything in there.

Best wishes


----------



## flossy

Corydalis Aurea -

Thanks for the reply and have a happy new year!


----------



## Corydalis Aurea

http://www.lewrockwell.com/2014/07/margaret-durst/get-clean-feel-better-look-better/

Flossy and anyone here, might like a look at this and give it a thought. I have wanted to try chlorophyll myself, it is a bit spendy tho'.

Perhaps if any of you have, let us know how it worked for you?

Best wishes!


----------



## Corydalis Aurea

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/gut-second-brain/

This article is a few years old now, but it has some really interesting info, and gives one something to think about, and maybe do some more research on.


----------



## flossy

I am experimenting with taking one fish oil supplement per day (at night, before bedtime) to help "grease the runway" (LOL!!!) a bit, to help me go.

I had good luck the last 3 days - just went one time each day - but today it feels a little slippery inside my ....um.... intestines (I guess that's the area). Had to go boo-boo twice today. It wasn't that bad.

It was nice to be able to go way less slowly for the last 3 days. I'm gonna keep trying this for another few days. I've tried this before and it made me have to go several times per day (NOT GOOD AT ALL).

Note: I'm still taking one laxative and one magnesium pill per day (at night).

Blah blah blah. Happy New Year!


----------



## flossy

I'm done with trying one fish oil supplement per day. It worked pretty good for two or three days, but now? I feel like I have to go boo-boo right after I'm done going again, which is not good.

Even when I didn't have IBS-C this would happen to me if I took just one a day....

History repeats itself... but it was worth a try.


----------



## annie7

yes, you're right---everything's worth a try....

I've been taking two or three fish oil pills a day for years and they've had absolutely no effect on my constipation --although my C problems are different than yours, in that I don't have IBS. I've also tried eating salmon and other fatty fish and nada...we're all so different in how our bodies react to things...


----------



## flossy

It's like 3:30 AM as I type this. This is the part of the day (technically, night, of course) that I hate: Hoping I have one or two bowel movements before I go into work. (Usually I do.)

I can tell I need to go, but am not yet ready and am smart enough not to just sit on the toilet, hoping to go. My number 1 rule for my IBS-C is always wait until the last possible second to go. Sitting there when you're not really ready just means more constipation.

...My intestines feel uncomfortable, like glue is in there...

Should I have another cup of coffee in hopes to get things moving down there? Even though I normally never do because it screws my system up, tonight I will. Oh, the excitement that has become my life! LMFAO!

Note: I do NOT want to go number 2 at work, unless I have to. The bathrooms are small there and I can't stand having a BM when people are coming in and out of the restroom. I just can't relax, nor can I clean up (with lotion & water) like I like to afterwards...

....Is this really what part of my life has become? Unfortunately, yes (rolls sinister music)....

Instead of calling this "My IBS Story" I should have called it, "My Anal Blog!" lol! This is the biggest problem in my life, and it all funnels down to that, eventually.

Take care everybody (sighs)!!!


----------



## annie7

Hi Flossy...

so sorry you're having problems. I hate it when that happens.

well, it's 5:45 now and probably a little late for any advice or feedback. hopefully things got moving for you. but yes, what I would have done in your situation was have another cup of coffee or try a glycerin suppository to get things moving--try anything that I could think of to get things moving.

sometimes drinking lots of warm/hot water helps me go. I used to add lemon juice to it but now I have reflux so no lemon juice.

i'm retired now but oh how I remember how miserable it was to have to go to work all bunged up and miserable. makes for a long day...and I was never able to go at work, either. bathrooms way too busy and I never could relax properly. . i need my privacy..lol..

yep--biggest problem in my life too... hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for you. take care..

(hmmm..just thinking...anal blog...other names coming to mind..lol... the colon chronicles....)


----------



## Nuffa

the colon chronicles..........rofl

FLOSSY, i love your posts, too

Yes, if i were you. i'd have another cup of coffee. regarding the fish oil supplements. u either go too much or next to nothing without senna. Do I get this right?


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> the colon chronicles..........rofl
> 
> FLOSSY, i love your posts, too
> 
> Yes, if i were you. i'd have another cup of coffee. regarding the fish oil supplements. u either go too much or next to nothing without senna. Do I get this right?


In regards to the fish oil supplements, just one pill seems to 'grease me up' - lol - too much.... Very surprising..... Even when I didn't have IBS-C I would take one fish oil supplement every blue moon and go and go and go the next day. I don't like that.....My body can't handle the oil, I guess.....

One senna-lax a day just makes it less hard to move my bowels. I can still go without taking it, but it takes way longer.

P.S. It's freezing here in Ohio - minus six degrees with the wind chill = way too cold.


----------



## annie7

oh yes--way too cold. i live in michigan. right now it's minus 21 degrees with the wind chill. i keep reminding myself that last year at this time it was minus 40 with the wind chill thanks to the polar vortex so i suppose today's weather could be considered balmy by comparison. maybe i'll put on shorts and open the windows ...if they weren't frozen shut lol.


----------



## Corydalis Aurea

9:22 here and -19 in Minnesota guys! Good morning....but it don't sound like any of us got our mornings off to good today huh? Don't know exactly what I had going last night, shooting rectal pains and colon spasms, tons of gas, and a hemroid on top of it, so my hopes of getting up early and working on my writing were dashed cuz I was so darn tired. The pains let up enough about 6 to get some deeper sleep but then I just had nightmares which is something I do regularly as well.  .....grump.

Flossy, I am sorry you had to go to work today, or any day, feeling the way you do.

You mentioned cleaning up with water and lotion, is there a reason why you don't use wetones? I use them after every BM myself, it is amazing and kind of scary what will come away with them when you thought you had yourself completely clean!! I am SUPER shy, and grew up home schooled, I never had to learn how to get over public shyness for speech class, or changing rooms and all that, so I have a really hard time with the privacy issues in public bathrooms too, but I can't imagine having to try to deal with it in a work environment where the people coming in and out are ones you see and know regularly. 

The bad thing about any sort of forced-go tool, such as suppositories, prune juice (if you are someone that it works for) or strong laxatives is sometimes the loseness they promote will last for a good part of the day then. I really hate to be constipated, but I am scared to be lose and maybe have an accident before I can get to a bathroom and then there is the mess of it. I feel very very sorry for you IBS-D folks....

Flossy when I was doing a gallbladder cleanse recently, one of the things to do as a part of it, was a salt water wash/cleanse. You mix 2 tsp of sea salt or mineral salt (not table salt or epsom) in 4 cups of warm water, dissolve that, and drink it down (ICK ICK ICK and I can't say ICK enough!) then lay on your right side for 30 minutes, if you can last out the 30 minutes without having to go, than you can get up and go about your things, but for me, I couldn't quite get the whole 4 cups down, and I never made it the 30 before I had to go. I had to do that for like 4 mornings in a row for the cleanse, and it makes ya go for sure.

It is kind of like getting an enama from the other end! Quick. So maybe if you are really desperate, you might give that one a try. It is suppose to be good to do now and then for a good clean anyway.

Well I hope the day looks up for all of you.


----------



## flossy

@ Corydalis Aurea: I'm gonna post a new post sometime in the near future answering your question about wetones. I prefer a different method for cleaning up down there... (It's not all about that, but a little bit.)


----------



## Karen Leal

Hi Everyone: I was so glad to be able to share my IBS story with people who understand. If you do not have IBS in any form you DO NOT understand what we go through every god damn day! Sorry for the expletive! I was diagnosed with "spastic colon" at age 20, I am now 60. Salad and milk would just kill me! Problems with IBS were here and there for almost 30 years. Yeah I was kinda lucky. LOL

Fast forward to the year 2009 Had three neck surgeries within a period of 8 months. I have degenerative disc disease throughout my entire spine. So needless to say I have been on Norco for five years. Yep, Narcotic related IBS. So I was off of work for awhile, about a year. Went back to my previous work where I had worked for 10 years (they wanted me back for a third time) Big mistake by me. After a year of walking on eggshells and being SO stressed I hadn't had a bowel movement for 12 days. Had to call in sick and then was taken off work for a week of tests. No ulcers or other problems were found just IBS-C. Oh joy! Went back to work the following week, worked all day and was fired! They said it was due to personal phone calls. Oh please! I was never on the phone. My co-workers received calls from their spouses everyday or their kids. I effn worked my ass off! I was raised to give it your all and I always did!

So now I'm on unemployment. Kept looking for work while still going through the process of IBS-C. Saw my first GI doctor in 2012. We tried every OTC and prescription laxative and stool softener and anything else I could get my hands on. He told me to get off opiates. Easier said than done with my severe degenerative disease all the way down my spine. He finally gave me a green liquid and basically said "good luck". Gee thanks.

Now we are in August of 2013. Found another GI doctor who really listened to my history and my dailly life activities and we decided to do a complete colon cleanse and start fresh. My previous colonscopy in 2010 was completely normal. Yay! So the next day I did my cleanse and started the new medicaton at the time, Linzess. It took three months to finally see a difference. Yeah, effn diarrhea all the time (that is one of the side effects). So stopped the Linzess for awhile. Basically I just strolled through life lucky enough to finally get on permanent disability for the DDD(degenerative disc disease) and the IBS-C. I wrote a letter and told them of my daily life. Mornings are pure hell and still are!

It doesn't stop there. So luckily I was granted permanent disability. There is no way I could ever be on time to a job or even stay there. I can be going 5-30 times a day with the constipation. The incomplete evacuation just kills me. My second GI and best doctor said this is all part of the severe IBS that I have. Really? If it isn't one, it's the other. Kill me now. LOL.

So he gave me Lidocaine 3% cream to use for the burning of the rectal area. If you have never had this it is like sitting on a hot fire piece of charcoal. I have tried every cream or ointment there is along with the sitz baths. Yeah, that doesn't work either. I use Metamucil 2 times a day along with 3-4 stool softeners at night. Still nothing helps.

So here I go to another GI doctor at UCD (University of California Davis) here in Northern California. After the intern talked to me the doctor came in and reviewed my history. Still take the Linzess but add Miralax daily. Are you kidding me? So I did that for just a bit as diarrhea took over my life again. Hey, I thought I had IBS-C. What the hell!

So after a couple of months went back to my second GI doctor. We just continued with the Linzess and Metamucil and that seemed to be of some assistance for a bit. A bit!

In November I had to do a pee test at my pain management clinic as I am on Norco as you already know. Couldn't pee and I couldn't leave without doing that or I would not be able to get my meds. So I drank 140oz of water in less than an hour. Peed a trickle. Enough for the test. Within two hours I was vomiting for about 6 hours! Destroyed my GI tract.

So here we are again. Then I read a blog of Resveratrol. Miracle Cure! Bullshit! It did NOTHING for me. Then I heard of Glutamine. Tried that. Nope!

So a friend of mine said to take Apple Cider Vinegar. It is a natural antiseptic according to her Chemistry Professor. So I now am trying that since nothing else has worked. Why not! So when I purchased the Apple Cider Vinegar in pill form I asked about Probiotics. They said to take 50 billion of cultures. I was in shock! Mine was 3 billion. Boy was I lacking. So I went in yesterday and talked to the clerk and told her I had severe IBS-C and she suggested I try 100 billion. She said you will notice a difference. Actually I have in the way my tummy reacted this morning. Not nearly as much. But the incomplete evacuation is still here. I have no idea what to do about that. I have used everything inlucding enemas and creams and ointments and drinking a ton of water. The Doctors TV show said to drink pepsi during the day which I do and it seems to help. Nothing else does!

This disease is all consuming to me. A friend following the 12 Step Plan said I am obsessing about this and your mind and body are in sync. I totally agree with this but after all these years and everything I have tried it is hard not to. As I mentioned, the burning of the rectal area KILLS me. Any suggestions?

I am SO very glad I found this site because I feel NO ONE understands the debilitating disease this is. Oh, by the way, my best GI doctor basically told me to go back to UCD as he felt he could no longer help me. ( I did email him quite a bit) LOL. I have changed my diet, added exercise and now these two new supplements. Wish me luck!

Thank you all for listening to me. It is nice (not really since we are all having the same problems which suck) to know there are people out there that UNDERSTAND!

Karen


----------



## annie7

hi Karen

so sorry for all your problems. yes, it's miserable isn't it. i've had chronic constipation problems for 50 years. like you, the doc dx'd me with spastic colon at the age of 20. later they told me i had ibs-c. but after reading a lot on the board here---and elsewhere-- i began to think my problems were a bit more complicated so i found a good gastro doc and had some tests which dx'd slow colonic transit, pelvic floor dysfunction and some other problems as well.

just a couple ideas re the incomplete evacuation. have you tried putting your feet on a footstool or a squatty potty, over turned waste bin etc while sitting on the toilet? elevating the feet helps straighten out the anorectal angle and allows for a more complete evacuation. it may take some experimenting to find the right height. i use a large shoe box. it really helps.

also--if you have incomplete bowel movements and keep feeling like you need to go all day, you could have pelvic floor dysfunction. have you been tested for that? with pfd, the pelvic floor muscles don't coordinate and/or relax properly to allow easy passage of stool. ineffective pelvic floor muscle coordination results in inadequate relaxation of the pelvic floor while attempting to have a BM. the puborectalis muscle tightens and contracts when it is supposed to relax to allow passage of stool. so you can't get it all out (incomplete) and keep having that "have to go " feeling all day.

a defecatory proctogram test will show if you have pfd as well as reveal if you have any other outlet problems like a rectocele, vaginal prolapse, rectal prolapse, etc. an anal manometry also helps diagnose pelvic floor problems.

biofeedback and physical therapy can be effective in correcting pfd. it helped me.

so you might want to mention this to your gastro doctor and ask to get tested for it. here is a good link explaining it all:

http://my.clevelandclinic.org/health/diseases_conditions/hic_pelvic_floor_dysfunction

there's a lot of good info about dealing with constipation here on the board.

and yes--good luck with your new supplements and diet plan. fingers crossed it helps! wishing you all the best.


----------



## flossy

My IBC-C has been really bad the last few days. I think it might be because I've been drinking two cups of coffee in the morning instead of just one? I do my usual: go boo-boo and then about an hour later go again, but when I'm at work my intestines just ache. I just wanna lay down and cry. Not because of the pain but because I CAN'T POOP RIGHT. I feel uncomfortable for hours now.

Man-oh-man, I wish the Cleveland Clinic would do fecal transplants for people with IBS-C already. I don't know if it even works for that, but I'd try it in a heartbeat if they would do it.

I've been praying every day to get rid of this IBS, but as usual get no results. My coworker Juan is also a Born Again Christian like myself but REALLY REALLY into it. Goes to church several times a week. He is of Mexican dissent and speaks broken English, so communication with him is not always easy. I went to his church one time and they had an interpreter tell me what the preacher was saying. The service was WAY WAY too long for me, like 2 or 3 hours? LET ME OUT OF HERE! LOL!!! Anyhow, Juan wants me to go again and have the whole church (a few dozen people, not large at all) pray for me and see if that will help.

Made some of my soup a couple of days ago. That's all I'm having for the next two days besides a couple bowls of cereal and one cup of coffee in the morning. I'm sick of this constant constipation, so the less food in, the less ick out. My soup doesn't stop my IBS-C anymore, but hot damn if it isn't good and easy on my insides. Nothing much else is.

-Until next time!


----------



## annie7

HI Flossy

oh i am so sorry you are having problems and such pain. yes, it's hard, isn't it. especially when you have to go to work like this. when i was working, i used to wish i could bring my microwaveable heating pad into work. the warmth of it helped soothe my aching belly. i did drive to work with it on my tummy...

yes, maybe it's the second cup of coffee that is doing it. too much acid maybe?? hope you can get this figured out..sometimes i feel like i'm always back at the drawing board...

Juan sounds like a wonderful person--compassionate and caring. i'll keep you in my prayers as well. i've always believed in the power of prayer. it strengthens us and carries us through the day. some days i feel it is all i have.

please do take good care. praying it gets better for you...


----------



## flossy

Thanks annie7!

P.S. I hardly ate at all yesterday, just some soup, cereal and crackers. I didn't think I'd have to go boo-boo today, but just started drinking a cup of coffee and now my tummy rumbles.

It's gotta be the coffee....(AND FOOD. lol.)


----------



## flossy

Most of last week, Monday through Friday, until Friday afternoon, all I had was soup, crackers, cereal and a cup of coffee in the morning and a couple bowls of soup at night. Honestly? I felt great all week, but hungry. I just got sick of trying to go you-know-what every day. Eating as little as possible always, always helps. Less in, less out, obviously.

I'm back eating normal again and trying to "get the lead out" (lol!) before work now.

I hate this C. It drives me crazy.


----------



## flossy

Sometime this month, God-willing, I am going to try another fecal transplant, but not via enema this time but instead with entero-coated (gastric acid resistant) capsules.

I just ordered the empty pills. (There aren't a lot of places to get these kinds of pills.) They were about twenty-five bucks for a hundred of them. A little pricey, but whatever.

I'm thinking I will try this out and if it works for a week or two and then I go back to my usual constipated self, I will do it again and again, once a week, for a good month or two. (((Just guessin' right now.)))

Bought my pills from the link below:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280798967151

Good God, I prayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy this works!!! I'm so sick of this 'S' (no pun intended)!


----------



## annie7

good luck with this, Flossy. sounds like a good plan. from what i've read, FMT has helped people with C.Diff and possibly can helpful in treating IBS-D so hopefully it'll help us C people too.

thanks for keeping us posted and fingers crossed it works for you!


----------



## Corydalis Aurea

It sounds like a very unpleasant journey ahead of you flossy, please be very very careful in all steps of this. I know you have been thorough with your research, but still, it is certainly not a harm free endeavor, things can go wrong, just want you to have help available if you need it...

But that said, you are brave for undertaking this and if you have faith in it, I do hope it works for you every bit!

We will be waiting here for post!

Blessings to you.


----------



## Nuffa

Fingers crossed!


----------



## flossy

My empty capsules still haven't arrived (they are coming from overseas so it may take awhile).

I found this a bit interesting:

History[edit]

The concept of treating fecal diseases with fecal matter originated in China millennia ago. Fourth century Chinese medical literature mentions it to treat food poisoning and severe diarrhea. 1200 years later Li Shizhen used yellow soup aka golden syrup which contained fresh dry or fermented stool to treat abdominal diseases.[31]'Yellow soup' was made of fecal matter and water, which was drunk by the patient.[32]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fecal_bacteriotherapy

````````````````````````

"Mommy! Mommy! I don't wanna eat the yellow soup! No, mommy, no!"

"You eat! You eat!" lol


----------



## annie7

omg--way too funny!! kind of reminds me of frank zappa's song "please don't eat the yellow snow"......









hope your capsules come soon so you don't have to eat the yellow soup....or use it as an eclectic addition--lol---to your fabulous chicken soup...God forbid...


----------



## Nuffa

Omg!😊


----------



## Corydalis Aurea

YIKES! But that makes me wonder...has anyone tried urine therapy for IBS yet?!!? I don't use urine therapy personally-yet-kinda hope I don't have too, but many folks swear by it for a number of health benifits!


----------



## annie7

...urine therapy? that's a new one on me ..i did google it for more info...think i'll pass..lol..

i've read of people in the concentration camps during WW II having to drink their own urine. it was the only thing they had to drink. and it kept them alive.


----------



## flossy

annie7 said:


> ...urine therapy? that's a new one on me ..i did google it for more info...think i'll pass..lol..
> 
> i've read of people in the concentration camps during WW II having to drink their own urine. it was the only thing they had to drink. and it kept them alive.


Urine is supposed to be sterile, so I don't think it would help.

I got my empty capsules yesterday... It will probably be a few weeks until I can try this, gotta make plans with my fecal donor, etc., etc.


----------



## Corydalis Aurea

flossy, actually urine is considered sterile, but that does not mean it doesn't have anything in it, this site gives a list of what is in urine and why urine therapy might work. Urine therapy might be described as a way to do a natural, safe and effective, "self vaccination". There are many sites out there, books and on you tube there is a video by Andrew Nortan Webber on Distilled water that also talks about urine therapy if anyone wants to watch it, it is over two hours long, but has some interesting testimony and ideas.

If you are not squeamish out handling the poo of others, perhaps a urine therapy challenge would not daunt you!

I am still on the fence with the urine therapy...hard not to feel encouraged with the testimonies of people who say it has cured them, but I notice that often people change their diets quite a bit to make the urine taste better...so not sure if it is entirely the urine that accounts for the wellness.

Anywho, maybe we will think on it...

http://www.vanderbilt.edu/AnS/psychology/health_psychology/Urine_Therapy.htm


----------



## flossy

Hi ya'll -

Went to my coworkers/friends church yesterday (2/15/2015). Christian church - all Mexican.... Service was ALL IN SPANISH (roll horror music because I don't speak Spanish.)

I had an interpreter for about 30% of the service.

Towards the end of the service they let people come up and pray if they needed something special and want everyone to pray for them. Of course I went up there.

Well? .... So far nothing new to report on with my bowels, as of yet. It's not like I haven't asked for God's intervention ("I just want to go to the bathroom normally again!") a zillion times, but nothing is ever different inside me concerning that.

-The service started at around 1:30 PM and it was STILL GOING ON at 4:15 PM. (((YIKES!!!))) I snuck out/left. That's too long!!! When I used to go to Catholic mass it was 45 minutes to an hour long. That's enough for me.

In other related news, I told my fecal donor I would need his donation in the next week or two (...or three). I will be doing my fecal transplant on one of these up-and-coming Saturday mornings....

Hasta!


----------



## annie7

sounds like a very thorough and inspiring church service with a very dedicated, faithful congregation. prayer is immensely powerful, centering, and strengthening. can't say enough about it. i'll keep you in mine.

good luck with your FMT. thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## flossy

The flu (you know, diarrhea/throwing up/body aches) is going around here in Ohio, or at least in my family it is. My mom - who had a flu shot (waste of time) told me she caught it yesterday. My parents live right down the street from me and I go down there almost every day to eat dinner and walk their dog. I hope I don't catch it, but if I do, does that mean I'll FINALLY go to the bathroom normally for two or three days (chronic constipation & diarrhea = normal bowel movement)? I wonder!


----------



## annie7

oh, Flossy--so sorry to hear that. hope you don't get it but if you do--hope it cleans you out.

whenever i get really sick like that, i always hope for D lol but i never get it. only the fever and vomiting parts....i've even had gastroenteritis twice and didn't get the D like my poor hubby did. just the vomiting. no fair!!

i hope your mom gets better soon and that your dad doesn't get it. or you, either, it's miserable. take good care of yourself--drink lots of your famous chicken soup....


----------



## Corydalis Aurea

Flu going around here in MN too, hoping my sweetems don't pick it up at work.









Poor Annie7! You don't even get the D with a flu?







WOW! Never thought I would wish D on anyone, but if you ever get the flu again I hope you get a good case of the D with it!









Stay well flossy, flu is hard on anyone. Tho' I'm not apposed to getting a flu or cold now and then, it probably makes us stronger for it, a good fever can burn up a lot of ick out of our bodies, and a forced fasting period can help some too, not saying you should get over to your Mom and Dad and beg for a sneeze in the face, but if you get it, I hope you come through well!

YES to the chicken soup!


----------



## flossy

No flu. No soup either! I got sick of smelling like garlic & onions!

I delivered my Tupperware container to my donor yesterday, we are on for my Fecal Transplant (attempt number 2) this Saturday. (My original fecal transplant is chronicled way, way back, at the tail-end of my original post here, towards the end of it.)

It's supposed to snow here again this Saturday, up to five inches, but I will make it over to his house and get this 'S' done and over with (no pun intended).

What else?

I actually had a NORMAL BOWEL MOVEMENT a couple of days ago, in the morning before work. (-!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) I was in complete shock. I felt GREAT afterwards, even got my sexuality back (I've always said IBS-C takes about 30% of my sex drive away). I mean..... Wow! This is how I used to feel every day.

Then about an hour later I said to myself, "I better give myself an enema before work, just in case!" (I've been giving myself an enema or two every morning before work to help me go.) Well, that enema ruined everything. My 'exit zone' was all irritated again and my intestines felt icky again. Hot damn! I BLEW IT!

That's it.

-UNTIL NEXT TIME -


----------



## annie7

no flu--wonderful! hope your mom is feeling better.

congrats on the normal BM--the holy grail-- but oh dear--sorry the enema was such a disaster. and especially sorry that it ruined what could have been a great day....those are few and far between.

how exciting that tomorrow is the Big Day!! fingers crossed and prayers said that this helps you.

thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## flossy

Snowstorm!!! Not a monster storm like in the Boston area, but 4 to 6 inches predicted. MY CAR BETTER NOT GET STUCK AGAIN in my parking lot where I park at, or I will be P.O.'d.... I wanna do my fecal transplant today, not next week or some other time.

I'm off to Fitworks to lift weights, then it's back home waiting for the call ("fecal's ready!"). Yes, it's all so gross but desperate times = desperate plans.


----------



## annie7

oh no--not snow! just when you need it the least (like who needs it ever-- but then, i don't ski anymore)

hope you get "the call" soon---the "call to stool" lol...

how did you find your donor?

good luck! fingers crossed all goes well today


----------



## flossy

Hi annie -

I used the same donor I used before (when I did an FMT by enema) - my friend the stockbroker. We'll call him BH.

I just finished doing it. I started writing about it to post it, but I really think I need to get my mind on something else! lol! I'm serious! Can you blame me? I can tell "it's" inside me now, I don't want to dwell on the grossness anymore.

I'll post about it tomorrow.

Hasta!


----------



## annie7

oh good--you did it!! hooray!! thanks for the update.

and oh yes--I understand about you wanting to switch focus and put your mind on something else...

hmm....thinking maybe having a stockbroker as your donor will somehow bring you some hot tips on the market.....


----------



## tummyrumbles

Fibre can be downright dangerous and can lead to volvulus. This is a condition common in Africa where fibre intake is high. The colon is a highly "nervous" organ and can easily spasm when overloaded with fibre. In rare and extreme cases this can cause the colon to twist and needs surgery to cure. Most of us won't get this but we have to respect fibre. Not too much and keep to easily digested fibre. Your IBS only started once you included too much fibre in your diet. My daughter started to get IBS-D after food poisoning and she's never had any IBS symptoms at all until then, and was very efficient in the bathroom. Her colon was stuck in an over-stimulated phase because of the previous bout of diarrhea and I advised her to eat low FODMAP veges and low starch. She did this and came good. If she hadn't maybe she would have wound up here, with chronic diarrhea. She's back to eating normally now (this was over a year ago) but I warned her that if there is a gene for IBS she has it (it runs in the family) and she needs to be careful with fibre. I'm not sure how much of this is aligned with the mind. Maybe our brain can set up patterns of behaviour. But I think a lot of the problem is related to gas. I'm wondering whether most of my IBS was caused by over-eating. I couldn't understand why I got IBS, which I assumed was from too much alcohol in the past and a western diet (who doesn't overindulge?) but in my case maybe I was overloading the stomach and food just wasn't being digested. This could account for my chronic gas in the afternoons as the undigested food worked its way down the colon and bacteria fed on this, causing gasses. I've kept a food diary over the years and this ties in with unexplained good days. This is why it's so important to keep a diary. I'm not a big person, and often wondered why I wasn't bigger as I knew I was a bit of a glutton. So the good side is no obesity and the downside is IBS. So the problem may not even be bacterial in my case, which is what I always assumed. Eating smaller portions reduces IBS symptoms for me. I'm not saying you over-eat, but it's just a simple thing to check on. I have serious doubts about the fecal transplants and introducing foreign species to your colon hasn't been proved to be safe. It's not a cure and you might not even have a bacterial overbalance. But if you had no IBS symptoms for 2 months then suddenly get it again then this is when you need your diary to refer to. As to a cure - for me gas causes constipation. Firstly, figure out the cause of the gas. Mashed veges like potato and pumpkin are low FODMAP and fairly low starch. I'd try simple meals at first: either corn flakes or porridge for breakfast with tea or coffee (or some sort of hot drink), wholemeal toast for lunch, and meat/fish with low FODMAP veges for tea. I don't really think a few chocolates after that will make much difference. You can tell after eating these foods how much gas you generate. If I just stick to this diet and don't over-eat, there's very little gas. Later on add a really ripe banana or orange, no more than 1 piece of fruit a day. With a diet like this food is properly digested during the night and evacuation is quicker and easier the next morning - and importantly for me - no gas that starts up in the afternoon from undigested food. But eating constipating foods like refined starch isn't the answer - because they cause constipation!


----------



## flossy

If interested I posted my FMT info in that specific area of the board, found here:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/227418-fecal-transplant-for-ibs-c/


----------



## annie7

thanks, Flossy---that's very helpful for all of us.


----------



## Nuffa

Keeping you in my prayers


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> Keeping you in my prayers


Doesn't look like anything has changed inside, Nuffa, but thanks for thinking about me.

Did you every decide on whether to try to go vegetarian or not? If you did, let me know how that works out for ya.


----------



## flossy

I'm going to try "greasing the runway" (smiles) and mixing two to four tablespoons of olive oil in and adding it to my food, or just taking it straight in the mornings, before work. See if I can 'get things moving' a little better, that way?

I've been trying to figure out how and why I had such a wonderful BM last week, first normal one in a couple of years (-!!!) and I'm thinking it might have been because I had fried food (fish and chicken) for a couple of days straight, for dinner?

Note: WD-40 needs to come out with an lubricating version for humans: WD-40/Anal: 'For the truly constipated.'


----------



## annie7

oh yes--good idea--this is a good thing to try. good luck!

we've had posts--olive oil threads-- from people about the benefits of adding varying amounts of olive oil to their diet.. i used to eat very low fat but i found that adding olive oil to my food has made it a bit easier to go. i can't eat too much of it at once or it will aggravate my GERD.

WD-40 /Anal --love it


----------



## flossy

annie7 said:


> oh yes--good idea--this is a good thing to try. good luck!
> 
> we've had posts--olive oil threads-- from people about the benefits of adding varying amounts of olive oil to their diet.. i used to eat very low fat but i found that adding olive oil to my food has made it a bit easier to go. i can't eat too much of it at once or it will aggravate my GERD.
> 
> WD-40 /Anal --love it


It frees up everything, Annie - you know it frees up everything!


----------



## annie7

oh yeah---it's so good to be free!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nuffa

No,not yet flossy


----------



## flossy

I actually had to leave work this morning because I felt like I needed to urinate, but could barely go. I was getting madder and madder standing there, trying to go... It is all due to my chronic constipation and not being able to go normally/empty out normally.

I gave myself two enemas this morning (as usual) and when I did the second one barely any water came out which = this. Doesn't happen often, but when it does I'm screwed if I have to be at work. I get very uncomfortable and my 'exit zone' gets super puffy, more than usual. (Sorry for all the gory details, but this IS the place for it!)

I am going hopefully make an appointment with a doctor this morning and get a prescription for something.... I don't even have a regular doctor.

I also just found out my medicaid is cancelled, starting in April. The letter I got said that I "didn't provide all the information to complete the required renewal." Yes I did. What a bunch of B.S. I KNEW that would happen. I think they are just swapped with applicants and have to do this (get rid of some of us).

I hate this C.


----------



## annie7

oh so sorry Flossy! i hate it when enema water doesn't come out. that's why i stopped doing enemas. and sorry about your medicaid being cancelled--what a shame. yes, you're right--a bunch of BS.

good luck with your doctor's appointment and getting a script etc. hope you were able to get in today. hope you feel better soon.


----------



## flossy

annie7 said:


> oh so sorry Flossy! i hate it when enema water doesn't come out. that's why i stopped doing enemas. and sorry about your medicaid being cancelled--what a shame. yes, you're right--a bunch of BS.
> 
> good luck with your doctor's appointment and getting a script etc. hope you were able to get in today. hope you feel better soon.


Thanks for always being so supportive, "Miss 7," I appreciate it!

-I wouldn't probably do many enemas at all if I didn't have to work. I don't wanna boo-boo there, the bathrooms suck. They just are "not conductive" for good bowel movements... I need to be relaxed when I try to go!

Enemas: I know when hardly any of the water doesn't come back out I am ___________ (rhythms with duck)! Usually that doesn't happen to me. I got freaked out at work.... I'm glad I didn't smash anything....I was super uncomfortable/mad that I have to deal with this condition every day, a condition where there seems to be no good solutions.

The doctor sent me in a prescription for something I cannot pronounce. I couldn't understand what he was saying very well, as he was from India. (Me: "What?" What?") I don't know if my medicare will pay for it as they have rejected prescriptions before in the past that cost too much without 'prior authorization.'.... or not a medical necessity/something of that nature.

P.S. It's like 40 degrees here today, but going back down in the teens again tomorrow. I should be on a nude beach somewhere, getting tan (and wrinkly), but noooooooooooooooo, here I am once again, constipated and cold (sighs)....And with that I'm going back to bed.


----------



## annie7

oh i hear you--that's when i used to do my enemas--when i was working..

and yeah--i had a doc like that too a long long time ago..couldn't understand what he was saying half the time...hopefully this doc knows his stuff. and fingers crossed medicare will pay for it! my insurance--a tightfisted HMO--just loves to require a prior auth for just about everything--scripts, tests---you name it. gotta jump through the hoops first in order to get any $$$ out of them.

40 degrees---wow---can't remember when i last saw 40. a veritable heat wave. up here in michigan--the winter wonderland (?) --we did get up to a balmy 33 which is our version of a heat wave. made me want to put on shorts and throw open the windows lol. yup--back in the teens tomorrow here too.

nude beach--oh you delightfully naughty boy


----------



## flossy

I KNEW it. My pharmacy called and said the insurance company said they need 'prior authorization' for the drug, which I just found out is Amitiza.

I know from experience once they say ^that^ I won't get it, they won't pay for it. Oh well.....


----------



## annie7

oh no---so sorry!

my insurance company required a prior auth for amitiza (no surprise there) but once the gastro submitted that, they paid for it no problem.

-that's terrible--- really-- they should pay for it once the prior auth is submitted. that's the doctor saying this med is a medical necessity for you. does your doc have any free samples you can try?

amitiza does have a coupon savings program on their website. don't know if that will help you? check it out.

http://www.amitiza.com/cic/all_about_amitiza/default.aspx

https://www.amitiza.com/cic/all_about_amitiza/financial_help/healthy_savings_program/fullform/


----------



## Nuffa

again, this post sounds strange. which type of ibs did you suffer from?


----------



## annie7

Nuffa--yes , you're right. that post was spam and it's been taken care of.


----------



## flossy

For some odd reason I never seen to go number 2 on Saturdays.... (I like to go every day.) I just went today (Sunday). I started taking 1 senna-lax and one 'docusate sodium' a day now, and am also taking a tablespoon of olive in the mornings before work and about a tablespoon of vegetable oil at dinnertime, mixed in with some food.

I'm not sure if the oil is helping or not, but ya gotta try...


----------



## annie7

oh yeah---you gotta try.. that's my motto--that, and "hope springs eternal" .

that's odd about the not-going-on Saturday thing. maybe your colon wants a day off. I like going every day too. otherwise I get way too bloated and yukky feeling.


----------



## flossy

Just checking in....

Had my second pretty much regular bowel movement ("this is how it's supposed to be!") in about two years. (((Yea!))) No enema, just went naturally. Felt decent afterwards, not icky like usual.

Am working OT starting today (Saturday). Must get off this computer and shave, shower, etc.

- until next time -


----------



## annie7

hooray for the good BM!























overtime....i used to hate it but it's extra money .....hope you have a good weekend once you get off work.


----------



## Nuffa

Can you pinpoint why you had such a good bm?suppose not.


----------



## Corydalis Aurea

flossy, I don't know if this could apply to people but it is a thought- I have heard that it takes deer like two weeks for the bacteria in their gut to switch over at the change of seasons, in accordance with the diets they will be having.

Do you suppose this could be for you, that your oral FT bacteria could have finally switched and could just be kicking in?!!?


----------



## flossy

I think it was just a fluke?

I've been taking one Senna-Lax (laxative) a day with one 'docusate sodium' pill a day also, and also ...um.... consuming? (for lack of a better word) between two and four tablespoons of oil (olive oil/vegetable oil), to try to lube up my insides a bit, soften things up in there.

I think I just got lucky and hit the 'anal jackpot' a couple of times in close proximity to one another?


----------



## flossy

Am going to my coworker's (Juan) church again this Sunday (3/22/15)... This time at the end of the service they are all going to attempt a healing (I think that's what it's called?), lay their hands on me (I think?), and pray for me, in hope that God will perform a small miracle and rid me of my damn constant constipation.

I don't think it will work, but it is definitely worth a try. If it works? By now? It really would be a miracle.


----------



## annie7

yes, i've heard of these...and i've heard of amazing results, too. ... miracles do happen. the power of faith and prayer can be truly amazing.

good luck.







keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## flossy

I went to the front



annie7 said:


> yes, i've heard of these...and i've heard of amazing results, too. ... miracles do happen. the power of faith and prayer can be truly amazing.
> 
> good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keeping you in my prayers!


I went to the front of the church, they announced what was wrong with me - 'intestinal troubles,' and asked for a miracle. The person preaching talked in Spanish and put his hand on my stomach, which was the wrong area, but I use to think my stomach was further down there too.

Did it work? No. I'm still clogged up, but it was worth a try.

I better not type anymore, as I had a minor surgical procedure yesterday afternoon (nothing related to IBS) and am still a bit out of it. 'Groggy boy.'


----------



## annie7

hope your surgery heals up well and that you are feeling better today.

i would give the prayers and healing some time. often miracles aren't instantaneous. they occur over time. especially when you're talking healing. "in God's way, in God's time" as the saying goes. keep having faith







and patience ...

also--if you are on any type of opiod painkillers right now--even tramadol--or if you had anything like that during surgery -- or had any type of anesthesia-- that will slow down your colon quite a bit and cause constipation.. it's a known side effect.

hope you can get plenty of rest today and that you feel better soon. take good care.


----------



## flossy

annie7 said:


> hope your surgery heals up well and that you are feeling better today.
> 
> i would give the prayers and healing some time. often miracles aren't instantaneous. they occur over time. especially when you're talking healing. "in God's way, in God's time" as the saying goes. keep having faith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and patience ...
> 
> also--if you are on any type of opiod painkillers right now--even tramadol--or if you had anything like that during surgery -- or had any type of anesthesia-- that will slow down your colon quite a bit and cause constipation.. it's a known side effect.
> 
> hope you can get plenty of rest today and that you feel better soon. take good care.


That's good info to have, but if my colon was any slower it would be going in reverse! lol!!!!

Thanks for your continued support, Annie7, I appreciate it.

I still feel a bit giddy. Now I know why they say don't drove 24 hours after being anesthetized. 'Accident waiting to happen.'

I'll be safe & sound, watching Dexter, 60 Minutes, etc.

...Over & out....


----------



## annie7

"if my colon was any slower it would be going in reverse! " ----- sounds just like my colon---lol...

yes, anesthesia side effects can hang in there for a while. even three days depending on the type. another common side effect -- also depending on the type-- is that it can make you feel a bit depressed-- maybe not right away but in a day or so. happened to me three days after surgery and that's what the nurses told me.

love Dexter! i was so disappointed when the series was cancelled.

rest up...


----------



## flossy

The series actually wasn't actually cancelled per say, but it did indeed end... "They all have to end sometime!"

It is/was a good show, but not great. Dexter's sister was at times too much of a dingbat to be a cop, especially a lieutenant. You know?


----------



## annie7

yes, you're right. i remember now. not cancelled.

oh his sister drove me crazy... yes-- way too much of a dingbat. and then some.

did you know that Michael C. Hall and the woman who played the sister--Jennifer Carpenter--were married for awhile when the series was running...


----------



## flossy

Yesterday I must have peed a zillion times at work. It gets to be embarrassing, as if I have an incomplete BM in the morning I am uncomfortable for a good 5 or 6 hours at work.

I don't know if I'm going to do this for certain, but in the next couple of months I am seriously going to consider hiring an attorney, quitting my job and trying to get disability because my IBS is driving me crazy while I'm at work. Some days I would just like to scream while I'm there, I am so uncomfortable.

-Sorry for all the complaining, but this IS the forum for it, isn't it? lol


----------



## annie7

oh, you don't ever have to apologize for complaining. and really--you're not complaining--you're just telling it like it is. and yes, you're right--that's what this board is for







venting.

and oh yes--my constipation problems made me miserable when i was at work. like you, i wanted to scream many many times. and i worked with the public all day long (customer service) , so screaming--while many times appropriate lol was never an option....

hiring an attorney is definitely the way to go if you're going for disability. an attorney gives you a much better chance of success. i thought about going that route but as a federal worker, working at a particularly draconian facility, my chances of success would have been slim to none. i did manage to take an early retirement (one year early) when they offered it to everyone. when i found out i could finally get out of there, i actually cried, i was so happy and relieved.

your health is certainly the most important thing. good luck with everything. keep us posted!


----------



## flossy

It took 5 months, but yesterday I had to go number 2 while at work (rolls the doomsday music), for the first time. Well, I did it.... just like a big boy. lol!!!

It was not bad. I couldn't clean up afterwards like I like to, but that is to be expected. I had to go again about 20 minutes later, but I just waited till that feeling passed. (What a horrible life! lol)

Sometimes I think having to go again right after I go (incomplete bowel movements) is due to caffeine/drinking coffee, so I think I just might try to eliminate that from my 'menu' for a couple of weeks and see if that makes a difference. I only drink a cup or two of coffee a day, but that still might be a reason that happens.

Onward through the fog.


----------



## Nuffa

yes, onward through the fog...we can do it!sorry for my short posts and no update from me so far, but i caught a bad cold two weeks ago and it has been with me ever since.any news on schulze's colon formula flossy? take care. keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> yes, onward through the fog...we can do it!sorry for my short posts and no update from me so far, but i caught a bad cold two weeks ago and it has been with me ever since.any news on schulze's colon formula flossy? take care. keeping you in my prayers.


Hi Nuffa -

Am taking the Intestinal Formula Number 1 every day now, three or four pills a day. It is helping. Easier to go, but still have incomplete bowel movements. Have not done his bowel detox as of yet, he wants you to have at least one normal bowel movement per day first, but really wants you to move your bowels after every meal, and I'm not there yet. Haven't changed my diet either, so.....

I did buy some sauerkraut yesterday to try to get some more flora/bacteria into my system. It's not that bad.


----------



## flossy

Have not eaten anything since 8 am Saturday morning. Drank juice and water, a few vitamins, that's it.

I am a guy but still have a long rock 'n' roll type haircut and am getting my hair cut and permed late this afternoon, after work, and cannot risk having to go boo-boo during it (it takes a good 3 hours to do).

Last time I got it done I didn't eat for two days and thank God cuz the place I go to? Their toilet was broken! They had to use the businesses bathroom next door to them. I could just imagine me: hair in rollers, inside a bathroom next door for a good twenty minutes, trying to poop.... Then an hour later I'd have to use it again! lol

I still have had a BM every day, even though I haven't eaten. Not surprised. Still incomplete movements (sighs), but what else is new....


----------



## annie7

Flossy, your hair sounds terrific!! too bad you have to go through such an ordeal to get it that way, with the fasting and everything. post a pic! i'd love to see it.

i do wish my husband still wore his hair long.

well, that's good you're still going but yes, incomplete is miserable. i know..


----------



## flossy

I ate at least half a pizza for lunch yesterday at work.... Overate....Usually I just bring a sandwich to work, but didn't. I gave some of the pizza away. Now I feel like I'm full of glue, from the cheese, so I FELL OFF THE WAGON and drank a cup of coffee this morning. Hot damn! I only last two or three days without it.

I must say I felt terrific after that coffee!!!

...But it made me go boo-boo already, which I'm very happy about, and why I did it.. It's 3:20 am as I post this and that means I have two hours to inevitably go again, which is good for me.

That's it. UNTIL NEXT TIME.


----------



## annie7

yup, cheese is glue (for me at least) and yup, coffee helps me go--gotta have it....glad it helped you.


----------



## flossy

Having a bad morning with my chronic constipation.... just gave myself a quick rectal enema to induce a BM, something I haven't done in a few weeks. I went some, but of course not all. Am kinda queasy, and am thinking of calling off work so I don't have to deal with this uncomfortable situation while there. It feels like there is a tree branch up inside me, as usual. I HATE being flaky at work and calling off, as I am one of only two inspectors at my job and they kinda need me, but what the hell am I supposed to do? Bluntly put I am full of (s)hit and feel like it too!

Hot damn, and I thought I was doing a bit better the last couple of weeks (sighs).


----------



## flossy

P.S.

I just called off work. Before my IBS-C struck, I had perfect attendance for 6 or 7 years at a job I worked at several years ago. Now? I have to call off because I'm full of you-know-what and uncomfortable as all hell. Point being, now I'm one of those people who don't show up for work, and I HATE being one of those people.

I don't like those types of people who cannot be depended on. But now I'm one of them.

I'm one step closer to hiring an attorney and trying to get disability. This saddens me, but I really don't know what else to do. I think I've tried just about everything there is.

....Maybe I'll "JUST EAT MORE FIBER!" and that will fix it!
















Sorry if I seem like I'm tripping out, but I'm sick of it all.


----------



## annie7

so sorry, Flossy. yes. it's rough, isn't it.

can you try to do some sort one one-day clean out to help. take whatever you need to get it all out...

good luck...


----------



## flossy

annie7 said:


> so sorry, Flossy. yes. it's rough, isn't it.
> 
> can you try to do some sort one one-day clean out to help. take whatever you need to get it all out...
> 
> good luck...


The problem with doing a one day clean-out is after that one day the same constipation just starts again after the following day or two. You know?

-I had a good two weeks or so on these pills, but today is BAD.

I'm glad I took off work today. I can barely go. What the hell (rhetorical)?


----------



## annie7

flossy said:


> The problem with doing a one day clean-out is after that one day the same constipation just starts again after the following day or two. You know?
> 
> -I had a good two weeks or so on these pills, but today is BAD.
> 
> I'm glad I took off work today. I can barely go. What the hell (rhetorical)?


oh yeah....i sure do know....the "vicious cycle of doom"...


----------



## LuvTheLoo

Flossy

Thanks for sharing man. I share in your pain and madness. Believe me it has changed my life as well.

Vince


----------



## flossy

I try to approach it with humor, or else I'd probably have to take antidepressants. But antidepressants can and will cause me MORE constipation, so I prefer to try to laugh at the seemingly impossibility of my IBS when I can.

I mean, I cannot even poop normally. What the hell?

You know what? Being constantly constipated is actually a blessing in disguise.

"It is?" you ask.

Actually, no, it isn't. See? lol!!!


----------



## LuvTheLoo

flossy said:


> P.S.
> 
> I just called off work. Before my IBS-C struck, I had perfect attendance for 6 or 7 years at a job I worked at several years ago. Now? I have to call off because I'm full of you-know-what and uncomfortable as all hell. Point being, now I'm one of those people who don't show up for work, and I HATE being one of those people.
> 
> I don't like those types of people who cannot be depended on. But now I'm one of them.
> 
> I'm one step closer to hiring an attorney and trying to get disability. This saddens me, but I really don't know what else to do. I think I've tried just about everything there is.
> 
> ....Maybe I'll "JUST EAT MORE FIBER!" and that will fix it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I seem like I'm tripping out, but I'm sick of it all.


Flossy

man don't let it get you like that. The stress makes it worse. Get your mind off of it.







If your home today take the pill and feel better. It's more FIBER man, more is better




























NOT. Fiber is like glue for me. Well i am on my way out for the day. Got the day off. Will wait till i get back home to take my pill. I cant wait to get cleaned out. Very puffy this morning after coffee and water.

ttyl

Vince


----------



## LuvTheLoo

flossy said:


> I try to approach it with humor, or else I'd probably have to take antidepressants. But antidepressants can and will cause me MORE constipation, so I prefer to try to laugh at the seemingly impossibility of my IBS when I can.
> 
> I mean, I cannot even poop normally. What the hell?
> 
> You know what? Being constantly constipated is actually a blessing in disguise.
> 
> "It is?" you ask.
> 
> Actually, no, it isn't. See? lol!!!


Flossy

he he ha ha. Don't wreck yourself man. No, constipation is no joke. Take a deep breath Flossy.









Vince


----------



## LuvTheLoo

annie7 said:


> oh yeah....i sure do know....the "vicious cycle of doom"...


Annie

Yep been there still is for me a cycle. But i can predict when and how i will take my Linzess pill. I look fwd to taking my pill and getting my day started. I hate it also. This constipation is like hell but i shake my head and continue to live and love what the day brings me. I don't let it get me down. I don't let it beat me down. I shrug my shoulders and tell myself it's surgery or the pill. Yes a fine line approach to take with my thoughts.

ttyl

Vince


----------



## annie7

i so glad linzess works so well for you. and thanks for posting about your success with it here on the board. so often, all we get here are the failure stories.

yes, you're right--we can't let chronic constipation beat us down. i've been dealing with it since childhood. like i've always said, i will not lose my life to this. and yes, it's good to try to make the best of each day, no matter what it brings us.

today is a gorgeous day--i'm going outside again right now.


----------



## flossy

Hi everybody!

The last 3 days I tried to ease in two cups of a smoothie into my diet every day, wanted to try to get more fiber (and nutrition) in me. My smoothie consisted of (blended) pineapple, apple, parsley, ginger root and strawberries (I think that was it). Tasty. Well, on the third day I had the same reaction I had a few years ago when I tried to lean more towards a vegetarian diet for several months, I would have 3 bowel movements within an hour or two of each other. It certainly seems like my body still rejects fiber and a lot of raw fruits and vegetables (note: bananas have always been fine). I had to pour the rest of it out.

Still to this day the only way I can consume a lot of (in this case) vegetables is in my soup.

I was hoping my body could handle a little extra fiber by now, the kind of food we are supposed to be eating (raw, uncooked fruits and vegetables)... STILL that's a no (sighs)...


----------



## Nuffa

I don't get it. Were u constipated or not?doesnt sound like it.


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> I don't get it. Were u constipated or not?doesnt sound like it.


No, not constipated but frequent bowel movements, like 3 or 4 of them, 45 minutes apart or so. My body cannot handle more fiber. It rejects it.


----------



## flossy

HI everybody -

Still having decent bowel movements on the herbal supplements I have been taking for the last several weeks (Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula # 1)...

Tried some Nature's Bounty acidophilus probiotics pills this week and I swear they made it harder for me to go. Wow! I wasn't expecting that. I took 'em for about 4 or 5 days, but that is it. No more! I guess I don't need more bacteria in my digestive system after all?


----------



## annie7

glad to hear Dr S is working for you.

oh yes--probiotics can definitely make C worse for some of us. i tried a number of them (very expensive) and they either didn't help or made things worse. some of them help to firm up stool, making them much better for D people than us C's. YMMV, like they say.


----------



## flossy

annie7 said:


> glad to hear Dr S is working for you.
> 
> oh yes--probiotics can definitely make C worse for some of us. i tried a number of them (very expensive) and they either didn't help or made things worse. some of them help to firm up stool, making them much better for D people than us C's. YMMV, like they say.


I'm gonna give the rest of 'em to my mom then, as she has IBS-D. Oops! Excuse me: I meant she has been blessed with IBS-D.

Everything is a blessing!


----------



## flossy

I actually had a really nice, complete bowel movement yesterday and was gonna post just that, then thought about it and said to myself, "Is this really what your life has become?"

Well........ Yes! LMFAO!

In my youth it was sex, drugs and rock 'n' roll. Now? I'm happy as a clam when I go boo-boo normally. Third time in about two years.


----------



## Sueloma

First of all, I have the same diagnosis. I actually do have a gut full of stool a lot of the time. It's not just that it feels that way. The doctors always see the situation on the various tests. I read yesterday that the type of fiber you eat makes a big difference. Soluble fiber, such as in the pasta and bread of your "typical Italian dinners," is more likely to create a smooth running elimination system than the insoluble fiber found in fruits and vegetables. It sounds like the first experience with adding these to your diet was met with disaster. I, too, have been eating these foods for years, thinking that this would solve my problem. It didn't. I do better if I eat a donut now and then. Soluble fiber. I have noticed that a low-fat diet is helpful, and that a low-wheat diet is also helpful. I use Benefiber, which is soluble fiber, but it is not always a cure. If I eat a lot of fats and sugars, or go the opposite direction and eat a lot of veggies and fruits, I get into trouble again. So the best option for me is to use Benefiber most days, but not every day; maybe 4 days a week. Eat a moderate diet low in fats and insoluble fiber, get some moderate exercise nearly every day, drink plenty of water, every now and then I use Miralax if I feel full of it.


----------



## Sueloma

When you have a bowel movement, or 2 or 3, right after eating, that is what your body is supposed to do! It's what my doc said is normal. Your fruits and veggies are doing what they are supposed to do. This is not diarrhea. Watery stools that are almost uncontrollable, and go on for 24 hours, for more than one day: that is diarrhea. 2 or 3 stools after eating fiber? normal.


----------



## flossy

Sueloma said:


> When you have a bowel movement, or 2 or 3, right after eating, that is what your body is supposed to do! It's what my doc said is normal. Your fruits and veggies are doing what they are supposed to do. This is not diarrhea. Watery stools that are almost uncontrollable, and go on for 24 hours, for more than one day: that is diarrhea. 2 or 3 stools after eating fiber? normal.


Hi -

Yes, you are supposed to have a BM after eating, (in about an hour or less, give or take) but not 2 or 3, all within an hour all of each other. No way Jose'! You're supposed to eat, have a bowel movement and that is that for a while, at least until your next full meal.

Also, I don't have diarrhea nor get it from fruits and vegetables, haven't had it since I got chronic constipation. I even got rid of my anti-diarrhea pills. I bet I will never need them.


----------



## sundg1984

Hmm so I have not seen case that helped IBS-C with FMT. What else people are doing ? I have been taking magensium oil dermally and it seems to help with the BM.


----------



## flossy

sundg1984 said:


> Hmm so I have not seen case that helped IBS-C with FMT. What else people are doing ? I have been taking magensium oil dermally and it seems to help with the BM.


If you're still out there sundg1984:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/


----------



## flossy

Just checkin' in here... Hi, everybody!

So I start a new job tonight, 9:30 PM until 7 AM, nightly ('cept Saturdays). I LOVE third shift, but for the last 7 months I was sleeping from 5 PM until midnight or 1 AM, daily. This is the first time I've been up these hours (it's almost 8 PM as I type this) in over half a year. I TRIED to take a nap before going in to work tonight for the first time but NO GO, so I took 2 Sudafed, the non-drowsy kind, and am drinking some caffeinated Coke to help keep me awake.

Honestly? I already feel like I'm dreaming. MY BODY IS USED TO SLEEPING RIGHT NOW. Not good for your first day on the job, but what else can I do?

The biggest thing that stresses me out about a new job is explaining that I have IBS and have to use the bathroom more often than others. Plus I also have an enlarged prostrate (I think it's really the IBS, though) and have to urinate more often because of it. Embarrassing.

So, new supervisor? If you don't see me? I'm in the bathroom. (((Sorry!)))

It took me two whole months to be relaxed enough to go number 2 at my last job, but I'm not doing the enema thing before work anymore, like I did at my last job. It makes me have to pee way way too much, so screw that. I'll boo-boo at work like everyone else. It turned out to be not that bad at my last job anyhow. But it's just so embarrassing to have to go again, then again and then sometimes again. I will try my best not to obsess about it anymore. If they don't like me having to go to the bathroom more often then everyone else, they can fire me.

I'll have to bring a doctor's note in, just like my last places of employment.

Thanks for letting me vent.

IBS-C = What a pain i the (you know the rest!)


----------



## annie7

good luck with your new job and hours, Flossy. hopefully your bowels will like the new hours better and it'll be easier for you to go.

i used to do shift work and yes, it does take a while for our bodies to adjust to sleeping goofy hours.

you're right--don't obsess about going to the bathroom more than others. and just maybe you won't be going more than the others, either. other people may have reasons why they have to go to the bathroom frequently, too--there are lots of reasons for that. i really doubt if anyone is counting your bathroom trips (and if they are, then they are the one with the problem--not you)

when i was working, i had to urinate frequently because i'm a big water drinker (mostly because of my constipation) and, as i got older, i found had to urinate more often anyway. because we had very draconian management and because i worked with a long lines of customers which made it hard to close up and leave the counter for bathroom trips, i got a doctor's note validating my bathroom usage.

it is against OSHA regulations for an employer to fire or to discipline you for bathroom usage. under OSHA, bathroom usage is to be determined by the employee NOT the employer. period.


----------



## flossy

Yes, I noticed once you bring in a note from a doctor they pretty much can't say anything to you anymore about always running to the bathroom.... At my last job my lead person said something to me on the second day I worked there, so I brought a doctor's note in and I was free to go a zillion times a day after that. And with my problems (described above) it's ALMOST like a disability of sorts, but not actually one, so they just have to leave you to "do your business." Ha-ha! ....That is unless it's just WAY too much, and you're production is down a certain %, then and only then can they let you go for it and you can get disability compensation* for it from our wonderful government... But that's when it gets REALLY bad.

*And good luck getting that!


----------



## flossy

Have a safe 'n' fun 4th of July everybody!


----------



## Nuffa

Right back at ya! Haha!


----------



## Angel_face

Hi,
Thanks for sharing. So switching to a plant based diet triggered the IBS? Did you try to go back to your old diet or you did but it didn't help? I am vegan and nothing changed with the diet switch. Although beans make me a bit more gassy. I have heard that some people experience digestive upsets with a switch to a plant diet but usually this settles down as the body adjusts which could take up to 6mths to a year or so. I think for me I had introduced more plant foods slowly before making a complete switch. Were there any foods you didn't eat before that you eat now? Just wondering if you may be intolerant to something. The antibiotics could be an issue too. Do you take probiotics? Could be candida overgrowth maybe or other imbalance. Have you have a stool test to check out what imbalances may be going on? Anyway, good luck with resolving your IBS.


----------



## flossy

Angel_face said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for sharing. So switching to a plant based diet triggered the IBS? Did you try to go back to your old diet or you did but it didn't help? I am vegan and nothing changed with the diet switch. Although beans make me a bit more gassy. I have heard that some people experience digestive upsets with a switch to a plant diet but usually this settles down as the body adjusts which could take up to 6mths to a year or so. I think for me I had introduced more plant foods slowly before making a complete switch. Were there any foods you didn't eat before that you eat now? Just wondering if you may be intolerant to something. The antibiotics could be an issue too. Do you take probiotics? Could be candida overgrowth maybe or other imbalance. Have you have a stool test to check out what imbalances may be going on? Anyway, good luck with resolving your IBS.


Hi - To answer your questions/comments:

Yes, switching to a plant-based diet triggered my IBS-C.

Yes, I'm back to my old diet. At first it helped for a couple of months, but I still have IBS-C, have had it for about 3 years now.

No, there isn't any foods I eat now that I didn't eat before I had IBS-C.

I don't take antibiotics anymore. Used to for my skin (acne).

I tried probiotics twice, they just make me more constipated (it happens with some of us with IBS-C).

Never had my stool checked, perhaps I will once I get health insurance again, but I don't know about that. Sometimes I think the whole testing process is a waste of time. People get testing for this and that all the time here, but at the end of the day still have chronic constipation. You know?


----------



## jobal

Hi. On May 1st I posted information about my success with The Microbiome Diet. I have to say it again. After six years of battling IBS-C, I found my miracle. I tried Linzess and other remedies, but nothing made me 'normal.' I am normal again! I saw an IMMEDIATE and LASTING change. This diet works with your internal microbiome. It is similar to the FMT, but instead of transplanting matter from someone else's supposedly healthy microbiome, you are building your own healthy microbiome. It is amazing! I recommend it to anyone with IBS-C. It is not overly difficult to do, it actually pretty easy. The first two weeks to three weeks are strict, but after that, you are onto phase two where you eat a lot of 'normal' stuff. The goal is to eat 70% 'healthy' and '30' splurges. I'm telling you, it changed my life in a very positive way. The book, The Microbiome Diet, is written by a doctor. I do take the recommended supplements (buy most of the ones I chose off of Amazon) and eat healthy and I take NO OTHER MEDICATION - NONE AT ALL!!!! I'd been suffering for many years with my hietal hernia and reflux. It was so bad, it felt like someone stabbing me in the abdomen when I'd bend over, if I forgot a pill. I haven't taken a pill in months!!! It is crazy that just changing what I consume on a daily basis has made me FEEL SO GOOD! I really encourage everyone to check out this book. Trust me, I have no vested interest in the book. I am just so happy to be normal again that I want everybody to feel the same way! Good vibes to you all.....


----------



## flossy

Awesome that worked for ya jobal!

In other news, I broke down and had a cup of strong coffee today. Got plenty done, but it definitely flared up my hemorrhoids, so that's gonna be it for that. I should have known better. (Now I do!) I'll miss coffee, but I gotta baby myself down there. Hot damn! Can't even drink coffee now.


----------



## flossy

I am proud to say I only had one BM today, not my usual two or three within an hour of one another. Happens every blue moon.

And no, I don't think I'm getting better. It's just one of those weird things. Re: I pooped like most normal people do! (Hey-now!)

My butt is happy.


----------



## Nuffa

Lucky u!😀


----------



## annie7

congratulation, Flossy! happy is the person with a Happy Butt


----------



## Nuffa

I am actually jealous. Lol


----------



## flossy

I never, ever thought that just having a normal bowel movement would make my day, but it does. (It's true!







)


----------



## annie7

oh yeah--we all feel that way lol...


----------



## flossy

I'm happy to report:

Two days in a row, just one BM both days and I didn't have to go again (and sometimes once again), like usual, an hour or so later. (-!!!!!!) I hate having to go again, right after I go. Almost every day I have to.

I don't feel empty by any means but I have been eating more than usual for breakfast: One bowl of my infamous soup, followed by a couple of bowels of cereal, and then a sandwich. Maybe eating more has something to do with it?

P.S. I cheated today and had a cup of coffee. LOVED it.


----------



## Nuffa

Yaaaaaay for your cheat!so, there's the two of us happy about something today? Woohooo. Happiness is in the air!!!!! Ps. We are happy about our bm's. Omg!


----------



## Nuffa

I just realized how much u ate. U must have been hungry.


----------



## flossy

I'm an addict. After awhile I have to cut myself off, or I'd be a zillion pounds.


----------



## flossy

I threw out my new container of coffee, that's it. It messes with me too much. (Second time I've done this in a year or two.)


----------



## Pinskers

flossy said:


> I'm happy to report:
> 
> Two days in a row, just one BM both days and I didn't have to go again (and sometimes once again), like usual, an hour or so later. (-!!!!!!) I hate having to go again, right after I go. Almost every day I have to.
> 
> I don't feel empty by any means but I have been eating more than usual for breakfast: One bowl of my infamous soup, followed by a couple of bowels of cereal, and then a sandwich. Maybe eating more has something to do with it?
> 
> P.S. I cheated today and had a cup of coffee. LOVED it.


I've noticed that when I eat too little, my bowels kinda just..."freeze", so to speak. Whenever I'm actively gaining weight, that's when I start going every day. It's definitely a bit odd, but I think it has to do with energy input and output. Annie put it best-input doesn't always equal output, otherwise where does the energy go? So there's more in there to digest, maybe.


----------



## flossy

Just wanted to say WHAT A GREAT DAY! I only had 5 BM this morning (sarcasm), but still managed to make it to the beach before noon. It was a perfect tanning day. (Thanks, God!)

P.S. Babysat my parent's German shepherd late this afternoon. It always amazes me, he poops in like 10 to 15 seconds flat and then is done for many hours after that. I really, really wish I could go like that! 'Over & done with.'


----------



## flossy

After days and days and days of having at least 4 or 5 BM per day, all about an hour apart, today I actually had just one. I could tell after I was finished that I was.....um.... finished. I was shocked! I wanted to go to the gym but actually waited a good hour afterwards, just to see if that old unwanted familiar "you gotta go again" feeling came around, but no go.

I even ate a whole large dark chocolate bar yesterday and also potato chips. Usually the chocolate will make it harder to go. Nope. (((Happy boy!)))


----------



## flossy

Finally got my health insurance back today. Yippie!

Now I can make all the necessary appointments with the proper doctors/surgeons and get my exit zone fixed. I'll probably look into it this coming week.

I guess first and foremost I would have to see a proctologist (for hemorrhoids and reoccurring rectal prolapse), then take it from there. Yes?

-Anyone?


----------



## annie7

oh boy, Flossy---hooray!! hooray!!
















i'm no hemmie or prolapse expert, but, yes I would think a proctologist would be the place to start. .. or a colorectal surgeon.

good luck with everything. keep us posted. SO happy you finally have insurance!!!


----------



## Nuffa

Def. The proctologist is the place to start. Good luck!


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> Def. The proctologist is the place to start. Good luck!


Thanks, buddy!


----------



## Shanga-cal

Hey, Dreamcatcher32! I'm brand new to this website/forum. So I'm not sick of the pelvic floor issue. In fact, that is one of the things I've been wondering--both how to diagnose and then what exercises or PT can help with it. I'm female, 63 and underweight from my issues. I used to do kegel exercises more often (when I had fewer things to try to remember and better sleep to help my memory!) -- for avoiding urinary incontinence. But, do those also help with the rectal muscles, which I think are too tight most of the time. Btw, I am resisting telling more about me in order to not open too many topics at once! Thanks


----------



## flossy

Shanga-cal said:


> Hey, Dreamcatcher32! I'm brand new to this website/forum. So I'm not sick of the pelvic floor issue. In fact, that is one of the things I've been wondering--both how to diagnose and then what exercises or PT can help with it. I'm female, 63 and underweight from my issues. I used to do kegel exercises more often (when I had fewer things to try to remember and better sleep to help my memory!) -- for avoiding urinary incontinence. But, do those also help with the rectal muscles, which I think are too tight most of the time. Btw, I am resisting telling more about me in order to not open too many topics at once! Thanks


You can start a new topic! There is not too many who post here, so feel free. Dreamcatcher32 might not see it on this post.


----------



## Shanga-cal

okay, thank you.


----------



## Shanga-cal

So, flossy, did you go from Constipation dominant to a different type of "IBS"? Because your recent posts refer to having several BMs every morning, which doesn't sound like constipation. The only time I get loose/multiple stools is if I take a lot of Miralax over days (or the Colonoscopy prep bomb)....and maybe then need a cup of coffee to boot, which is what seemed to turn the tide this morning. But one never knows which factor(s) did it--was it the days of double and triple doses of miralax and tons of water?; was it the 3 tall glasses of water in half hr early this morning which did not produce any immediate urge?; or was it reverting to my old breakfast standard (damn the fodmaps!) of (Trader) Joe's Os, with raisins and plain soy milk (soybeans, water) with a spoonful of olive oil and about 13 almonds....and then, immediately, the large mug of 1/2 caf coffee?. The urge came strongly, before I finished the coffee, and lots of soft feces came out, with several more similar movements over several hours. I had not had a movement (except tiny drops) in so many days that I lost count. After the emptying, I felt fine until I tried an overly ambitious lunch--some pain and bloating now. Enough for this one.


----------



## flossy

Since I've been on Intestinal Formula # 1 it's not so much constipation, but I have incomplete bowel movements, usually about 3 per day, about an hour between each, give or take.

But it's always been like this, ever since the chronic constipation started.


----------



## annie7

Shanga-cal

i really don't want to hijack Flossy's thread here (so sorry, Flossy) , but since you asked about pfd--

briefly-- with pfd, the pelvic floor muscles don't coordinate and/or relax properly to allow easy passage of stool. ineffective pelvic floor muscle coordination results in inadequate relaxation of the pelvic floor while attempting to have a BM. the puborectalis muscle tightens and contracts when it is supposed to relax to allow passage of stool. so you can't get it all out (incomplete) and keep having that "have to go " feeling all day.

re diagnosis of pfd: a defecatory proctogram test will show if you have pfd as well as reveal if you have any other outlet problems like a rectocele, vaginal prolapse, rectal prolapse, etc. an anal manometry also helps to further diagnose pelvic floor problems.

biofeedback and physical therapy can be effective in correcting pfd.

also elevating your feet on something like a footstool, shoebox etc while sitting on a toilet can help straighten out the anorectal angle and allow for a more complete evacuation. so can using a squatty potty.

so you might want to mention this to your gastro doctor and ask to get tested for it.

i was diagnosed with severe pfd and went through a couple of courses of biofeedback. here are some exercises my biofeedback PT had me do. one important thing, though. with pfd, you want to be working on relaxing those muscles if they are too tight. not tightening. you do not want to do the tightening kegels. if you also have incontinence as well as pfd, you really want to see a biofeedback PT for proper instruction as to exactly what you should be doing.

but anyway, here are the relaxing exercises. and please--if you have more questions, please do post a separate topic since i do not want to hijack Flossy's thread any further--thanks.(again, sorry, Flossy)

one simple exercise to do for this is to gently squeeze your pelvic floor muscles--the muscles around your anus-and then relax them. squeeze just enough so that you can "get the release" as my pelvic floor PT puts it--- get the relaxed feeling. this helps you identify your pelvic floor muscles and also helps you to relax them.

here are two other exercises she told me to do:

1) slow contractions: contract your pelvic floor muscles for 5 seconds (gently) then relax them for 5 seconds. 10-15 times in row, twice a day. always relax for at least as long as you squeeze.

2) quick contractions: contract your pelvic floor muscles gently for 1 second and then relax for 1 second. again, never hold your breath while doing this.


----------



## flossy

Annie, you are an absolute sweetheart and can hijack my thread(s) anytime!


----------



## annie7

oh gee, thanks, Flossy.....


----------



## flossy

Got my health insurance on Friday & made an appointment with a colon & rectal surgeon today, just for an evaluation (for hemorrhoids and rectal prolapse). I can't go until the end of September to talk to him about my anal woes, as he was all booked up until then, but at least it's finally in the works now.

To be honest, it's a little bit scary, both having this condition and having to get surgery for it. (And not having a job. And making no money, etc., etc.) But such is life sometimes.

I'm glad the ball is finally rolling as I'm slowly yet surely fallin' apart down there.


----------



## annie7

oh good--glad you got your appointment but sorry you have to wait so long. you could call and see if they can put you on a cancellation list. or else call back periodically to see if they have any cancellations.

oh yes, contemplating surgery can be a bit scary but you don't want things to get worse....

keeping you in my prayers...


----------



## flossy

Thank, Miss 7!

The lady who made the appointment told me about the cancellation list and I of course got on it....but.... in my whole life? Anytime I've been on one they've never called pre-appointment! I'll just have to bide my time.


----------



## flossy

Yes! This morning I only had one bowel movement so far, and that was a few hours ago. (The last few weeks have been bad, 4 to 5 BM every freakin' day, all about an hour apart.)

I actually feel kind of normal now, like I did before my IBS ever hit. No ick laying in my lower colon/rectal area. I know it won't last but it sure feels good. (Hey-now!)


----------



## Nuffa

Yeah!


----------



## dlind70

Burning rectal sounds like parasites. I have two tonics you could try. Parasite tonic: Drink 100-percent agave tequila, aloe vera, and pineapple juice at 7:00-9:00 pm (tablespoon tequila, tablespoon aloe vera, 8 oz juice) Do it for 3 days at night after dinner.

hemorrhoid symptoms are a liver problem. Liver tonic (Warning very powerful cleanse at 1:00am) best timing is 7:00-9:00am Increase liquid intake afterwards. Tonic: Brewed coffee 8 oz + raw cacao tsp + grade B maple syrup tsp

Also don't identify with the disease. You are not your body. There is no such thing as failure. Live in the moment. YAWN: You are a winner, now.


----------



## flossy

^?????^

Hello ya'll -

I am experimenting with not eating prunes for the next few days. A friend of mine told me they were high in (what else?) fiber. I had no idea, never thought about it. My body hates fiber, so that's why I'm tryin' this out. (I've been eating prunes daily for about a year.)

My intestines have felt "rocky" the last two or three weeks.... Maybe unsettled would be a better word. Me no like it.

...That's it. Nothing too exciting. (Sorry!)


----------



## Nuffa

They are very high in fiber but also contain some sort of natural stimulant. Greetings from your female buddy so you are not doing too well? Sorry to hear!


----------



## annie7

Nuffa said:


> They are very high in fiber but also contain some sort of natural stimulant.


right, Nuffa. prunes --and some other fruits like cherries, pears , apples etc --have a lot of sorbitol in them which can act like a natural stimulant and does help some people go easier. all sorbitol-containing foods ever did for me though was give me gas gas gas lol.... and no "action". but it does help people go.

good luck Flossy. hope you fell better soon.


----------



## flossy

I'VE BEEN EATING DARK CHOCOLATE almost every day for the last 4 or 5 days, and it finally caught up with me. I can feel I'm a bit constipated; it's definitely harder to go to the bathroom.

I usually can get away eating some chocolate for a day or two, but after that? Now I feel like I have a towel in my bowel!

...But sometimes I just need dark chocolate, so there ya go.... Now I suffer the consequences (sighs).










^Mmmmmmmmm!^


----------



## Nuffa

Have u dropped the prunes?


----------



## dlind70

dark chocolate is difficult to digest so it may back up. Fructose is needed to digest chocolate. Drink this coffee tonic to deal with intestinal sluggishness; Tonic: 1 cup brewed coffee, 1-3 tsp maple syrup, 1 tsp raw cacao powder (mixed with that syrup) 8:00 am is ideal timing for this.


----------



## flossy

Am eating between 0 & 6 a day instead of the usual dozen plus.

I REALLY like prunes, as I can tell they are good for me, but the fiber content is so high, so....

I just remembered I also ate mac & cheese two days in a row. That stuff is like glue inside me!


----------



## dlind70

"That stuff is like glue inside me!"

this is so true


----------



## minimalizer

dlind70 said:


> dark chocolate is difficult to digest so it may back up. Fructose is needed to digest chocolate. Drink this coffee tonic to deal with intestinal sluggishness; Tonic: 1 cup brewed coffee, 1-3 tsp maple syrup, 1 tsp raw cacao powder (mixed with that syrup) 8:00 am is ideal timing for this.


Fat from the chocolate can trigger spasming. Pure fructose is hard for most people to digest and goes against the fodmap diet. Forget about decaffeinated beverages that are major triggers for ibs.


----------



## Nuffa

I would none the less try it if i were u flossy.


----------



## Nuffa

Gross question, sorry: do you sometimes also feel like ick is "glued" to your intestinal walls even though you have soft bms?


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> Gross question, sorry: do you sometimes also feel like ick is "glued" to your intestinal walls even though you have soft bms?


Hmmmmmm..... I'd have to say not really? Not sure about that question.... I'm thinking more so that it just won't all come out like it's supposed to (incomplete bowel movements).


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> I would none the less try it if i were u flossy.


I've done enough experimenting for us all. You can try it. I don't even know how that person comes up with his recipes.


----------



## Nuffa

I really read the cacoa sp?? Can help with c.


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> I really read the cacoa sp?? Can help with c.


Go ahead then. It ain't gonna be me this time!


----------



## flossy

I had two wonder BM's yesterday, several hours apart. I pooped like your supposed to.

Today? 5 BM, all the usual hour or so apart. Included in that count was two enemas. What the hell? I thought I was cured yesterday (extreme sarcasm)!

One could only hope.


----------



## sariroko

Hey flossy, my mom has rid of her IBS for good wo FMT. She suffered from it for almost 10 years. The cure? getting pregnant


----------



## Nuffa

I have like 4 bowel movements daily. Well, better than being c. Still, those bm's dont feel normal.


----------



## dlind70

what did you do to get 4 ?


----------



## Nuffa

I take laxatives daily. The amount varies a lot.


----------



## dlind70

thats not good your kidneys over time. You need to build the minerals in you body--not take them away. Dried cranberries (or fresh) and water for kidneys Melons for the bladder Tomatoes for the heart These 3 organs are electrically connected to the large intestine. I can give you a liver cleanse recipe that I believe is better than any laxative bar none


----------



## Nuffa

You can pm me.


----------



## flossy

Only one BM again this morning! Hey-now! And I ate super-cheesy pizza yesterday and also ate a LOT this morning. Very odd, but me no complain!


----------



## Nuffa

See, it happens more and more often. Cool.


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> See, it happens more and more often. Cool.


And again today! Yippie! Just once this morning. I wonder if it's because I cut way way back on prunes?

-or-

All that praying finally helped?


----------



## Nuffa

Idk but if your praying is so effective, pray for me too pls. 😀or message me jokes or whatever to cheer me up. Soo happy for u!


----------



## annie7

flossy said:


> I wonder if it's because I cut way way back on prunes?
> 
> -or-
> 
> All that praying finally helped?


probably both







anyway--regardless of the cause--that's wonderful!

hooray for the happy butt!







and when the butt's happy, everybody's happy


----------



## annie7

praying for you, too, Nuffa and sending lots of hugs <3


----------



## Nuffa

how many schulze pills are you taking flossy?Thanks annie, it means so much. are you ok as well annie?hugs back!Sorry flossy, we are girls, we like hugs lol


----------



## annie7

oh i'm doing, fine, Nuffa, thanks for asking. i only wish --and pray-- that you were doing fine also....

and oh yes, we girls, we like our hugs







hugs all around


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> how many schulze pills are you taking flossy?Thanks annie, it means so much. are you ok as well annie?hugs back!Sorry flossy, we are girls, we like hugs lol


Four per day.


----------



## flossy

Happy to say only one BM again today!

I think it's because I cut down on eating prunes, but am not certain. I have maybe 4 a day now, instead of over a dozen. When I run out I will go pruneless and see how it goes.

I also pray a lot about my IBS, perhaps that helped?

...But this is good!


----------



## flossy

flossy said:


> Four per day.


Correction: Four per day but one on the four was the maximum strength Intestinal Formula # 1.

I finally ran out of the max strength yesterday and now? Back to incomplete bowel movements (sighs).


----------



## Nuffa

So that would be around 5 to 6 regular strength pills?


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> So that would be around 5 to 6 regular strength pills?


No, I was taking *3* regular Intestinal Formula #1 pills & *1* Intestinal Formula #1 *max strength *pill every day for the past 4 or so days. I knew right before I woke up that I was going to go to the bathroom real soon, right after I got up in the mornings. I'm never usually like that.

Before that was just taking one Intestinal Formula #1 max strength pills every other day (with the other 3 regular strength), just to get rid of the max strength pills, as I didn't like them.... Now I wonder if that's why I was in *bowel heaven* the last 3 or 4 days, because of the 1 daily Intestinal Formula #1 max strength pills (combined with the 3 other regular strength pills)?

...Or was it the 3 or 4 Oreo cookies I ate every day for the last few days?!? I really wonder! My body responds better to junk food than health food. Go figure.


----------



## flossy

Back to two and three BM per day again, complete with incomplete evacuation. Hot damn, those 3 or 4 days of just one BM per day were sweet! REALLY sweet. I felt like a new person. My body didn't ache like it usually does. I had more energy. I loved it.

I hope that 'wave of normal' comes again and soon!


----------



## annie7

oh sorry to hear that.... incomplete evacuation is miserable. and yes it makes us aache and saps us of our energy..

hope the wave of normal comes back soon and puts you back in bowel heaven again.... the happy butt....

(are you still taking the 1 daily Intestinal Formula #1 max strength pills combined with the 3 other regular strength pills every day --the magic combo that put you in bowel heaven earlier?--maybe add in the oreos if that helps too







)


----------



## flossy

I ran outta the maximum strength pills, but just ordered more. I really didn't even want to take the maximum strength anymore, but after those 3 or 4 days a bliss I said maybe I'll order more and see if that is what got me *purring like a kitten.*

I will be taking 3 Intestinal Formula # 1 pills and 1 Intestinal Formula maximum strength pill every day in a few days time. I will try that combo out all month and see if I hit the magic button again.

I told my friend at Fitworks about my few days of bliss and he asked if it was something I ate. I really don't know, as it takes about 48 hours for food to pass from mouth to out your anus, so.... I never know. You know? I mean I really don't know where my actual problem starts. Could it be the stomach? The large intestine? I know everything usually sticks in the sigmoid colon, that's where I have my main problem, but in all actuality I think the problem starts higher up.


----------



## annie7

...i'm thinking it's the addition of the max strength pill that's giving an extra push to get everything out all in one fell swoop, as the expression goes--or "one fell poop" lol...

oh yes i know what you mean about feeling like you have a problem area where things are getting stuck. transit tests--for the small intestine as well as the colon-- gastric emptying study etc would let you know where the slow parts (if any) are..

anyway--good luck with everything. thanks for keeping us posted









oh ps--have you been seeing the Dr Schultz ads here on the board? when you first mentioned his intestinal formula i checked out his website and ever since then i've been seeing his ads here on the board (and elsewhere). i've deleted cookies etc many times but he still shows up....stalking me lol.... kinda funny in a way...


----------



## flossy

I didn't know that about the Dr. Schultze's ads! I use Google Chrome with AdBlock so I rarely see ads on any websites.

On the Cleveland Browns board I frequent, someone mentioned a specific ad that was there and I was like, "There are ads on this board?!?" I usually don't see anything! It's really nice.

P.S. I gotta run down the street to have dinner, but final thought: The problem I have with all the testing one can do is this: If the situation doesn't change, what's the point?


----------



## Nuffa

I agree with u flossy. Whats the point? Still, it would be good to know if we deal with pelvic floor dysfunction bc theoretically u can do sth against pfd.


----------



## annie7

just my opinon, but in my case i felt that all that (not fun) testing was really worth it in the long run.

right off the bat, one advantage i saw after i had all my tests is that all my docs--the gastros of course but especially my primary care docs--took me much more seriously. they knew i had specific, chronic problems and they didn't just fob me off with "oh that's just ibs". the primary docs had been doing that a lot.

and the gastro docs' treatment recommendations for me changed, too. they told me to take whatever i needed to go rather than telling me to try not to take so many laxatives. they saw from my test results that i really needed those laxatives. and i got sent to biofeedback, too, which did help a bit.

my test results also got me my referral to my colorectal surgeon. and of course, when i went to talk him, i really did need all those test results so he could see exactly what my problems were.

...just my experience..and my problems are different than yours....but i am so glad i went through all those tests. in my case, it really was worth it.


----------



## flossy

Hot damn....

Anal update:

My intestines/bowels feel all icky today.... More of the same - incomplete evacuations. *Cutting down on prunes just slows the whole digestive process down for me,* I feel rocky inside, like I'm half full of boulders.

I was going to go to the gym today to let off some steam but I still ache from going yesterday, so I don't know now.

Grrrr!

...And...










This drives me crazy at times. It just gets so darn uncomfortable!


----------



## Nuffa

I am also taking a ridiculous amount of laxatives atm. Why am i not taking more schulze, u might ask? Because i cant make it to the loo in time when the urge hits. Bc of my cerebral palsy i can't change change pooed pants so whenever this happens my fiancé helps me. Needless to say this is a nightmare for both of us.


----------



## flossy

I hear ya Miss Nuffa. That stinks (no pun intended).







I usually don't have to go that urgently, I can make it in time.

I swam in the lake here a week or two ago. The bacteria count was really high and I actually had a bit of diarrhea later on when I was home. It was great.* I'm not kidding.* I never go THAT easily!


----------



## flossy

A typical morning of incomplete evacuations (usually I have between 3 and 5):

BM. Hope it's your lucky day and it's just one (rare).

Wait an hour or two for next one.

Have another BM.

Run (drive) to store. Hurry up! You don't wanna have to go while shopping (-or working out/whatnot).

Go home. Go again if need be.

Repeat above steps - without shopping - if nature calls.

-I cashed in all my change today between BM #1 and BM #2. I made it home safely!!! I save pennies (kind of a waste) and dimes (good thing to save). Got about 75 bucks!


----------



## annie7

$75.00---wow--that's a whole lot of pennies and dimes


----------



## flossy

Yep! I save my quarters also, but never cash them in as I have to use them a few times a year at a laundromat, for whenever I wash & dry my giant blankets that don't fit into a regular washing machine. (Note: regular washing machine conveniently located at my parent's house).


----------



## annie7

yes those laundromats do tend to gobble up the quarters...hence the joys of a conveniently located washing machine







glad you have one handy!


----------



## flossy

Rough incomplete evacuation day! I go a little bit then stop. I sometimes think my hemorrhoids/reoccurring rectal prolapse has something to do with this, but I don't know.

I tried giving myself an enema, but just water came out and a little bit of boo-boo.

It feels like I have to urinate all the time when I'm like this, but I often can't go.... This makes me angry. I guess I gotta stay home now? No Fitworks today!


----------



## annie7

so sorry about the incomplete evac..that's misery. yes, I would think so too--that the prolapse has something to do with this. i've never had a prolapse but it seems to me that having one would make it more difficult to evacuate properly--especially getting it all out at once...

I would think a prolapse could make it harder for an enema to work too. I've read posts from others about that.

can't remember but do you have an appointment coming up with a doctor or colorectal surgeon about the prolapse. hope it's soon....

when I got backed up and constipated I felt a lot of pressure on the bladder, too. felt like I had to urinate and couldn't---hated it..

hope things get better for you............


----------



## flossy

Tuesday, Sept. 29th I go to a colon & rectal surgeon, but just for my first office visit. After that? We will take it from there and get all the necessary *anal repairs *in due time. I'm more than ready! It took a long time just to get that appointment.

I just got back from Fitworks, I had to go, been amped up all week, been taking Dr. Schulze's Super Ginseng for the last few weeks. It definitely gives me more energy. It's also too expensive, like 32 bucks for a small bottle...










....of it, but it helps give energy to one who feels like he is always filled with sludge. You know?

P.S. I have to dog-sit tonight, my parent's dog, Gunner ("Gunner number 2"). It should be a slow but pleasant evening. We can't go to far - it's raining out!


----------



## annie7

glad you were able to go to fitworks. but wow--$32.00 a bottle. but that's good it's helping you.

beautiful dog! and is that you sitting next to him? we want to see a pic of you









raining here too...and very cool... not my kind of weather at all--i'm a summer lover.


----------



## flossy

Yes, that is me sitting next to Gunner but I cropped me out! I was REALLY mad at my mom and dad as my mother couldn't find us in the viewfinder of the camera to take a picture (she kept turning to the far left and then the far right, even though we were RIGHT IN FRONT OF HER) and then it was my dad's turn and he did okay, he took the picture. But by then I had a nasty look on my face, hence the crop-out.

You post a picture of yourself, then I'll post one of me. Fair enough?


----------



## Nuffa

the dog is sooo cute..... i am convinced ur bm's become better once the prolapse is fixed. i hope nobody gets me wrong here. you know i am very happily engaged but i saw a pic of flossy...he is good looking


----------



## annie7

Flossy---I don't know how to post pics. My husband posted my avatar pic since I am totally clueless ..I'll just have to take nuffa's word that you are a very handsome guy lol...


----------



## flossy

Thanks to you both. And on second thought, I'm thinkin' maybe it would be best to be pictureless on this particular website? After all, would I really want my picture posted and all this embarrassing information to go with it? I think not!


----------



## Nuffa

I get your point. My fiancé taught me a very relaxed relationship towards it. There's a german saying that goes: "there are two things a person has to do: pooing and dieing"it's natural. So i try not to feel to embaressed about what i am writing. No matter if people know how i look like or not. It's the same with sex. Almost everybody does it but a lot of people are ashamed to talk about it.


----------



## annie7

agreed, Nuffa









and yes, Flossy, i do understand your point about the pic...


----------



## flossy

5 BM before 11 am today. TOO MANY. Man-oh-man-oh-man, that wears me out. It's like lifting weights with your rectum. And it makes me tired.

Maybe I'll try to take a nap and then go to Fitworks? I don't know.

- Until next time -


----------



## annie7

what a drag--sorry, Flossy. hope tomorrow is a better day for you...


----------



## flossy

Thanks, Annie. And last week I actually had 3 or 4 days with just one BM. Now I'm back this (c)rap again!

I managed to make it to Fitworks. Exercise always makes me feel a bit better, but I still feel icky in my bowels.


----------



## annie7

sorry you're back to the same ol crap again....

and oh yes hate that icky feeling...know just what you mean....sludge....made me wish i had a roto-rooter. mega roto-rooter.


----------



## flossy

Went boo-boo one time, and then about an hour later I had that feeling that I needed to go again but I was busy shaving, so I held it in. Now, about an hour and a half later, I don't have the urge to go but I feel like I'm 5 months pregnant - and I'm a guy!

...Or is that feeling an alien growing (or dying? lol!) inside me?

P.S. I looked for Nuffa's post about this so I could post this in her original story, but couldn't find it. I even went 7 pages back. Where-oh-where did it go?

- I'm off to Fitworks -


----------



## Nuffa

Hey ho! What do you mean??


----------



## flossy

You had a post that was that you had the feeling you had to make a BM, but then for some reason it passed, you didn't try and then you couldn't go. I obviously forgot the header.

I think this was it?

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/236665-very-sudden-urgency/


----------



## Nuffa

I 'm not sure where i posted it either but i had this happen to me again today.


----------



## nyla

I have IBS-C. My work turned sedentary (office job, long hours) two years ago. I also just turned 40. I started to lose the urge to go. Nothing was wrong other than an extended transit time, which caused things to harden and potentially impact. I started to feel bloated and gassy all of the time, and my pelvis felt sore and lumpy.

To treat this, I take daily softeners and exercise. I drink a green drink each morning (Amazing Grass Green SuperFood) + Lakewood beet juice. I also monitor my movements. I eat enough such that I should have a movement each day (all healthy food -- vegetables, very little meat, some pasta). So if I don't, I take an extra softener and drink a senna tea at night.

I'd been doing well until my vacation last week. I had a meal plan, and made sure to each every meal since I paid for it  The downside was that too much food hit my system, causing me to get clogged up again. I could feel lumps in my pelvis, and was in pain.

I tried my normal management process, but was only getting pebbles. So to avoid getting impacted and to get relief, I took two Dulcolax and had a decent evacuation. It wasn't an explosion and was all solid, so I knew I was pretty severely stopped up.

But it still wasn't everything. I was still bloated, and felt heavy. So after two days of extra softeners (e.g., two pills instead of one) and senna tea last night, I finally had an excellent movement this morning.

I was so happy and relieved that I had to register here and share it, lol. I feel light, and instantly lost 4 pounds. And I literally feel happier, like clouds were lifted. Unbelievable.

I feel for anyone who doesn't poop without help. I took it for granted, and wish I had it back. But daily management has helped me. Hope my story is useful.


----------



## flossy

Anal update number 6,427 (or thereabouts):

I actually FEEL NORMAL today* (-!!!!!).* Shocking. I had one BM and didn't have several afterwards, like I always do. Crazy. *This is the most normal I've felt (intestinal-wise) since my IBS started, *many years ago.

And my rectum actually feels normal too! It really hasn't felt normal since day one of IBS. There is no tension down there - FOR ONCE.

Also, I haven't had to pee every two seconds (yes, an exaggeration). Yea!!!

Why? I'm not certain, but I am trying something new, something that hasn't been mentioned on this board as of yet. Yes, I'm still taking my Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula #1. I don't know if this new thing I'm trying has anything to do with my wonderful day, as I've only been using it for a day and a half now.

I'll make a post about what it is sometime in the very near future. Fair enough?

-Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Nuffa

No, i wanna know it now. Please please


----------



## annie7

agree with Nuffa, Flossy.

i understand that you are not sure yet if it's working for you but regardless of that, this product might help other people so why not tell them about it now instead of waiting.....just sayin'....


----------



## flossy

Three BM today. Hot damn! I thought I might be on to something. But no, that's why I wanted to wait to post what it is. Make sense?

I bought gum with nicotine in it.

Google nicotine and IBS for more info.

My intestines definitely feel different though, not so weird anymore. I like that part. The nicotine definitely gives me a slight buzz, makes me feel different (not bad).

Anyhow, so far, not recommended.....

I still have a LOT of gum to chew, so I'll keep tryin'.


----------



## annie7

thanks for then update









sorry it didn't work for you.... but oh yeah--being an ex-smoker, i know all about how nicotine can help you poop. that's one reason why i kept smoking lol and was sorry to have to give it up.....smoking always helped me go.


----------



## flossy

Yesterday must have been a gift from God then, because I swear I was NORMAL. (Thanks, God, but can we do it again...? And again? AND AGAIN!!!)

I hope this gum doesn't make me constipated! I don't know if it does or not/can't tell.

-I just made a big pot of my soup. It's the only thing I can eat that doesn't feel weird in my bowels.

-Over & out -


----------



## annie7

ahhhh...your wonderful glorious nutritious healing soup!!!





















yum.

i see a work-at-home/self employment opportunity here: maybe you should can your soup and sell it---or open a soup restaurant -- which reminds me of that Seinfeld episode "The Soup Nazi" where people would line up for blocks just to buy some of that delicious soup...


----------



## flossy

"No soup for you!" lol!

I've seen every episode of Seinfeld. I liked Elaine's hair a lot better when she wore it down, like in the above video clip.


----------



## annie7

oh yes--me too--totally love that show. i've seen each episode at least twice...

and oh yes--she has gorgeous hair. like her in The Veep, too. love that show.


----------



## flossy

The only thing I did differently than most days was lay out in the sun for about 3 hours on Thursday (besides chewing my nicotine gum).

I wonder if the warmth of the sun has anything to do with my perfect day on Friday?

Or was it the vitamin D (from the sun)? ...Or none of the above? (Hmmmmm, I wonder....)

P.S.

I still don't really know what causes my chronic constipation... Is it too much gut flora? Too little? Is it bacterial thing? Too, much, too little?

A fungus of some sort?

I am thinking that people who have IBS-D have what we in our intestinal track, and probably vice-versa.


----------



## annie7

...maybe lying in the warmth of the sun relaxed your gastro tract....


----------



## flossy

You may be right?

I've always wanted to buy a heating pad for that area, but always forget to buy one. Plus it would ruffle my feathers if I bought it and it didn't work. I've wasted oh-so-much money on various stuff that doesn't work (he types as he chews his nicotine gum).


----------



## annie7

i love my heating pad....one of my best friends







.... i have a microwaveable one. it never helped me go but the warmth on the belly sure is soothing. and if i had a spasm (colonic spasm) i would massage it through the heat pad and that would usually help relax it.


----------



## Nuffa

Many people with ibs are deficient in vit d. Yet, the vit. D in pill form can cause major c.


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> Many people with ibs are deficient in vit d. Yet, the vit. D in pill form can cause major c.


If that's true then you know I ain't gonna be buyin' any Miss Nuffa!


----------



## Nuffa

What have you been doing recently? I am back to big c plus the flu and other stuff. I like reading your messages. They always put a smile on my face.


----------



## flossy

Thanks!

I finally go to my colon/rectal surgeon this Tuesday - yea!!! Just for an office visit, first visit. We'll take it from there.

Besides that? Nothing. Watching "House," waiting for the Browns (football) to come on at 1 pm.


----------



## annie7

hooray for the colorectal surgeon appointment!!! (oh the things that make us excited lol) good luck! keep us posted. love this thread of yours, btw.


----------



## flossy

Thanks, Annie!


----------



## flossy

This time? A somewhat important *anal update:*

My doctor/surgeon, Dr. Conor Delany, examined me today and told me I have large prolapsing hemorrhoids. (So no actual rectal prolapse per say. So much for self-diagnosis.) He is a colon/rectal surgeon and normally treats people with cancer.

I am getting an operation on Thursday, Oct. 15th, around noon. It is called a Ferguson hemorrhoidectomy. I'm getting it done at the hospital in Cleveland I went to, University Hospital. It's a REALLY nice hospital... (In fact, I wouldn't mind working there one day.)

I got lost inside there, looking for his office. I went to four different areas of the hospital, and it's a big hospital. Wild goose chase. The people at the information booths kept telling me different places to go to. I finally found it after about 20 minutes. Glad I left early!

He said the area will be painful for about a week, but I'm still excited to finally get this done. He said it is a 95% success rate, long term. He also said they also do "it" [the operation] with staples too, but it's not as successful, long term. This is the original technique and the best one for what i have.... something like that!

More information on the procedure. Warning: Somewhat boring:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3809167/


----------



## annie7

oh thanks so much for the update, Flossy. i was wondering how everything was going.

i am so glad and relieved to hear you don't have an anal prolapse. and so glad to hear you will be having your surgery done soon at such an excellent hospital. sounds like you will be in good hands. your surgeon sounds like he really knows his stuff. and that's wonderful that this surgery has such a high success rate, too--excellent news!

and oh yes i sure do know i lot about getting lost in huge hospitals....done a lot of that...and in maze-like hospital parking structures, too....wandering around endlessly looking for my car....

thanks again for the update! so happy for you







relief is on the way!


----------



## Nuffa

Yeah! Happy for ya!


----------



## flossy

Just one BM today! Yea!

I think this nicotine gum is helping me, but I'm not sure about that at all. I do know that food does not feel so "clumpy" going down and threw my intestines if I a chew a couple of pieces a day, after meals. It feels somewhat normal now, pre-IBS-C.

....Or...

Maybe it's those Rife machine frequency videos????





















Yes, I'm listening to both them in unison, right now, just in case!


----------



## Nuffa

pre ibs c? whats that ?i forgot schulze's saved my ass today!


----------



## flossy

Ah, those pre-IBS-C days, days when you didn't have to center a large part of your day around your bowel movements, like I (or we!) do now.


----------



## annie7

geeez my pre-constipation days go back to when i was a kid....and dinosaurs roamed the earth....


----------



## flossy

Ha-ha Annie!

So there was a post here somewhere, and of course I cannot find it. The person said they cured their constipation eating garlic and onions. I think it said it took them a year?

I have the nagging suspicion that this person could be on to something. My Intestinal Formula # 1 has garlic in it. I'm thinking of upping my garlic intake post-surgery. I made a steak today, cooked it in a pan with olive oil, garlic and onions and it was freaking GREAT! I mean grade 'A' de-lic-ious.

I just had some of my soup and put one small chopped up extra clove of garlic in it. God, it was good. I love garlic, but of course you smell like it for a day or two afterwards, whenever you eat a decent amount of it. Not good! lol

P.S. My surgeon said I have large prolapsing hemorrhoids.... Now I'm thinking this may very well be the reason I cannot evacuate completely? Maybe whenever I try to have a BM I just swell up a bit too much inside there to go normally? I just have a feeling I may be on to something here... Well, in a few weeks we shall see, post surgery.

If not, at least it will get fixed and look normal again. No more labia butt.

That's it.

- UNTIL NEXT TIME -


----------



## annie7

Flossy--i think you may be right about the hemmies causing --or at least, partly (or largely) causing--- your incomplete evacuation. which reminded me of this thread--her constipation was relieved after she had her hemmies removed:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/171031-cured-after-11-years-of-intractable-constipation/

and yes, you could be on to something, too,perhaps, with the onions and garlic--since Dr S. has garlic in his formula.... and this sounds like it helps you. definitely worth a try.

this kind of cold, blustery weather we've been having makes me crave comfort food. bring on the garlic, onions and chicken soup!


----------



## flossy

Thanks for the link Annie, I bumped it up.


----------



## Nuffa

flossy, would you recommend the nicotine gums?


----------



## flossy

I'm gonna say I'm still undecided, but if you pressed me I'd say, Well, okay then: 60% yes, 40% no."

I think it helps the digestive process? But am still uncertain.


----------



## Darkstar

Flossy was it jade144 who wrote about garlic helping?


----------



## flossy

It might have been/probably... I couldn't find the link to that story... It definitely helps clean your clock and gets things moving inside. I'm sure I've said this before, but Dr. Shulze's Intestinal Formula # 1 has some garlic in it...


----------



## PrincessPelletPoop

Hi everyone, just joined.

So here is my story...

I have had pellet stools since I was born. My mother even told me that I had them in my diapers.

I went to the local GP and he dismissed it as IBS-C without really analysing it.

I'm now starting to doubt him because I had kidney stones last year and he also dismissed it at the time and if he had found them earlier, it would've been a lot of help.

I wouldn't say I'm 'constipated'. I pass a bowel movement frequently. 2-3 times a day. But i strain and all I ever get are goat pellets.

I am a health-freak. I eat salads and fibre daily and low-gi muesli for breakfast, I am not overweight and exercise regularly. And of course, I drink plenty of water.

I've noticed that I had a little bit of blood on my stools so I'm seeing the gastro for my first colonoscopy next week. I am only 20 years old.

What could this be??? Is it constipation? Is it IBS? Everything I do to change my diet has failed.

Please help.

Thank you.


----------



## PrincessPelletPoop

Also- could it be diverticulosis?

I am only 20.


----------



## flossy

So I ate Chinese food yesterday (mostly vegetables) and it feels like there are rocks inside of me, towards my lowest part of my intestines and anal area. Right there, wanting to come out. I had two BM's already, then gave myself a quick rectal enema... And I need to go again. Grrrr! My body just can't handle healthy food at all......And by healthy food I mean raw - or in this case slightly cooked - vegetables.

I shoulda known better (sighs). No Fitworks today! And no laying out in the sun either, I'm in *danger mode* for that!

Back to the bathroom for round number 4.


----------



## annie7

sorry, Flossy--hopefully round number 4 in the bathroom will empty you out so that you feel better.

we get chinese takeout a lot but i always nuke the vegetables for a few minutes in the microwave so they aren't as crisp and are more cooked. i like raw vegetables but they don't like me. gotta have 'em well cooked...


----------



## annie7

Princess Pellet Poop

your colonoscopy will show if you have diverticulosis.

as for the pellet poop--you might want to tweak your diet somewhat to try to make your stools softer and not as pellet-y. we have a lot of threads on the diet board as well as on the constipation board about diet and stool consistency so you might want to do some reading on it.

possibly adding soluble fiber to your diet might help. you'll have to experiment--keeping a food diary is a good idea. eating a lot of insoluble fiber can make stools too hard. fiber can be tricky. it's all in eating the right kind for your particular problem--soft stools, hard stools, etc-- and also eating fiber in the right amount is important. adding fiber can be helpful but only if one's constipation problems are caused by a lack of fiber. for many of us with very chronic constipation problems, fiber is not our friend and too much can definitely back us up all the more. so it takes some experimenting--we're all different.

and yes--drinking lots of water is also very important especially if you're eating a fair amount of fiber.

another way to soften stools is by taking magnesium supplements. the amount and which type of mag supplement varies from individual to individual. you have to experiment to see what works for you. there are many different kinds: magnesium citrate, magnesium oxide, magnesium glycinate, chelated magnesium, liquid magnesium citrate (the supplement--not the stuff in the bottles you buy at the drug store) etc. a lot of people like powdered magnesium supplements like natural calm- you mix in water and drink it . Magnesium relaxes the muscles in the intestines which helps to establish a smoother rhythm and magnesium also helps soften the stool by attracting water to the colon which helps to make stools easier to pass. we've got a ton of magnesium threads on here too.

you could try taking a stool softner like colace to soften your stools. or drinking miralax (movicol, osmalax--not sure what it's called in south africa). it's an osmotic laxative. play around with the dosage to see what works best for you. usually a daily dose works best for people. start small with the dosage and add more if necessary.

there are a lot of tips and ideas for dealing problems like you're having on the constipation board, so you might want to do some reading over there. and post some questions over there if you have more questions.

good luck with everything..take care.


----------



## PrincessPelletPoop

Thank you so much, annie7!


----------



## flossy

annie7 said:


> sorry, Flossy--hopefully round number 4 in the bathroom will empty you out so that you feel better.
> 
> we get chinese takeout a lot but i always nuke the vegetables for a few minutes in the microwave so they aren't as crisp and are more cooked. i like raw vegetables but they don't like me. gotta have 'em well cooked...


I had a "nice" salami sandwich instead of Chinese leftovers today - AND - in a totally unrelated story - afterwards I gave my parent's dog Gunner a shower today outside, for the first time ever. Usually they have the vets do it, but it gets kinda pricey for them, probably since he's so big (about 110 pounds).

I hooked his leash to the banister of their porch, hosed him off, sudded him up, washed him off & then toweled him off. He was moving back and forth when I first started spraying him with water, as far as the leash would let him, because he hates water. He even jumps puddles when it rains so he doesn't get his paws wet. He was a pretty good boy but got aggressive when I was hosing off his head, he was biting the water like crazy. So I dropped the hose with water running and let him "attack" the water coming out..... after about about 30 seconds I resumed the cleaning process.

He got a nice brushing afterwards and now he's a clean boy. (Hey-now!)

To top it off, I forgot all about my crappy IBS day I was having, thank God. I think it helps to move around and not just sit around and ponder how bad you feel.


----------



## annie7

oh yes you are so right. pondering how bad you feel just makes you feel worse. IMHO.

whenever i feel bad due to whatever health problem i've got going on at the time, i always stay busy doing things. distraction really helps---keeps one's mind off the pain, discomfort, etc-- or at least when you're busy doing something, the pain etc is not in the forefront--the pain is more like on the back burner like bad muzak... plus you have the satisfaction of getting something positive done and you don't get the feeling that the health problem is eating up your life...

sounds like Gunner had a great bath--such a beautiful dog.


----------



## flossy

Today I pre-cooked a small, sliced onion and about 4 or 5 chopped-up garlic cloves for about a minute and-a-half in a microwave, then I sautéed them in a pan, with some olive oil. Next I cooked them all together with a steak in a pan for a 6 minutes. Added some salt, fresh ground pepper and a few shakes of whole oregano.....OMG, scale of 1 to 10? TEN! *I SAID A TEN!*

Maybe it's because I'm half Italian, but I've come to the conclusion I just love garlic. It is so freakin' tasty it is ridiculous.

I can already tell the garlic is putting my intestines on the move and into overdrive. Holy Toledo! I guess I might be staying home tomorrow? lol!

Even though my surgeon said this is not necessary, I'm not eating for 2 days before my operation, as I want to minimize the risk of an accident while I get operated on Thursday. I figure I might as well enjoy some tasty food while I still can. You know?


----------



## annie7

you are a terrific cook! yum--sounds so good.

and oh yes, i love garlic too....

and yes, you are right. i've been through way too many fasts prior to surgeries. and enforced fasts in the hospital after surgeries due to complications (post-op ileus) . eat now while you can lol... enjoy!!!

wishing you all the best for your upcoming surgery. what a relief it will be to get the hemmies fixed.


----------



## flossy

annie7 said:


> you are a terrific cook! yum--sounds so good.
> 
> and oh yes, i love garlic too....
> 
> and yes, you are right. i've been through way too many fasts prior to surgeries. and enforced fasts in the hospital after surgeries due to complications (post-op ileus) . eat now while you can lol... enjoy!!!
> 
> wishing you all the best for your upcoming surgery. what a relief it will be to get the hemmies fixed.


As always, thanks Annie!

I don't cook much but what I do cook I cook well. I time everything, so nothing gets over nor under cooked.

-I cannot wait to get repaired down there, as it is getting really bad. The more BM I have per day the worse it is.

P.S. My whole apartment smells delicious, like garlic!


----------



## annie7

oh yes--love that garlic smell. my husband made pizza last night. he makes his own pizza dough and puts garlic in it. the whole house smelled delicious!

that's good your surgery is this coming week. not much longer to wait. it will be so good to get all that fixed and get some relief! keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## flossy

Sounds good!

My father makes pizza once in awhile, it is pretty good.

...But...

I think I've said this before, but I live above a restaurant that makes the best gourmet pizza around. It is also the most pricey pizza around these parts, but I get half price because I rent from the owner (there are only 3 apartments up here, which is nice). However, I try not to eat their pizza too much because it is very cheesy and fattening as all hell. I also think all that cheese acts like glue in my intestines.

-I took 4 Intestinal Formula # 1 pills yesterday, instead my usual 3 and one max strength. Man, I can tell a difference. Usually I would have had at least one BM by now, but not even one yet. The one max strength definitely makes a difference.

Thanks for keeping me in your prayers, Annie, and have a good weekend!


----------



## annie7

oh so sorry you're having more problems today. sounds like the max strength Dr S. is what you need at this point. and so glad your surgery is right around the corner.

cheese---oh yeah-- i love cheesy pizza. but it doesn't love me--like you said, eating too much cheese is like eating glue. my husband know this and puts very little cheese on my part of his pizza so i don't get stopped up.

he had a bumper crop of garlic this year in his vegetable garden...

hope you have as good a weekend as possible and hope you have a better day tomorrow... take care.


----------



## flossy

Do you use the garlic fresh, or do you have to let it dry out first? I've just always assumed it is dried out first, especially since a lot of it is from China now.

(....Hmmmmmm, I wonder.....)


----------



## annie7

he dries it out a bit first in a little shed that he has. you can also dry it in the garage. where ever you choose to dry it, that place gets a totally garlic smell --reeks, shall we say. but it's a good reek if you love garlic. but that is why a lot of people do not prefer to dry it in their house lol....

it's easy to to grow. you generally plant it in the fall, 6 to 8 weeks before a hard frost.


----------



## flossy

Okay, how long is "a little bit" to dry it out?


----------



## annie7

my husband said "about a month"--til the stems are dry. he grows the hard neck garlic, which is hardier and more for colder climates (we're in michigan) than the soft neck garlic.


----------



## flossy

I always have one bowl of my soup for breakfast. I've noticed that if I have another bowl of it at the end of the day, right before bed, I'll almost always have a BM as soon as I get up in the morning, which I like. No waiting around for it to happen. Me likes that!


----------



## annie7

wow--that's great that your soup works like that---maybe it's the garlic?? sounds like it's a good tummy soup--gets things moving.


----------



## flossy

I ate my last food today (bowl of soup and also bowl of cereal) until after my hemorrhoidectomy this Thursday. My surgeon said I don't have to do this, but I'm doing it for - lol - safety reasons. I want to minimize the chances there are any 'surprises' still up in there for my surgeon!

I read some horror stories about the pain afterwards, and now I'm nervous. *I was as cool as a cucumber before this.* My surgeon said there would be some pain for about a week... I saw my dermatologist yesterday, and he said recovery would take about a week.

After reading about how bad it was, this post helped calm my nerves a bit:

http://ehealthforum.com/health/hemorrhoidectomy-day-feel-fine-going-back-to-work-tomorrow-t424982.html

I bought a couple of CVS brand Fleet enemas, which I GUESS I'm supposed to give myself in the morning before I go in? The paperwork says, "See attached sheet for directions," but there is no attached sheet. It figures.


----------



## annie7

Hi Flossy

oh please please do not read horror stories. the internet is full of them. and when people tell their horror stories, they get way into drama.

i am so glad you found a positive post that helped you. people who have success strories rarely come back online to post them--so for your sake, since you've been looking for stories, 'm glad this person did that.

i've had several major surgeries--all to do with my colon-- plus i had gum surgery this year (been a fun year) and never once did i look these surgeries up online to read other peoples' stories... i just don't do that. i make my own health decisions and any questions that i may have i discuss with my surgeon. i avoid peoples' stories online like the plague. seriously. we're all different when it comes to surgery. just because someone had a negative experience does not mean that will happen to us.

please call your surgeon's office and ask the nurse about the enemas and what the directions are on the attached sheet that you didn't get. they will be able to tell you. you want to make sure that you do everything properly. and they definitely want you to check with them whenever you have questions. believe me, i know--that's what my surgeons' nurses all told me.

wishing you all the best with this. once you get those hemmies fixed, you're on the way to easier pooping! keep us posted. i'll be thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## flossy

Thanks Annie.

I called earlier today.

Will stay on and off at my parent's house the day of surgery, maybe even the day after. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## annie7

oh good--so glad you called them.

and so glad to hear you'll be at your parents on and off on surgery day and yes--maybe after too. see how it goes, like you said.

it'll be worth it all once it's over and you've recovered..


----------



## flossy

I've heard many times one of the side effects of most doctor prescribed pain medication is (WHAT ELSE?!?) constipation. What the hell?!? lol!

I heard Tylenol can cause it too.

I wish it caused diarrhea, not constipation. You know!


----------



## annie7

oh yes--we're all different in how we react to meds, but i've never had C problems from tylenol or ibuprofen. but i do stay away from opiods because they stop me up completely. which is a shame because they really are effective pain relievers--the only thing that works for me.

when i had my gum surgery, i told the dentist no opioids for me. when i was in the hospital for my surgeries, i was only on them for a day (dilaudid) out of sheer necessity.

talk to your surgeon about this. he might have suggestions for effective ways of relieving post-op pain that won't make your constipation worse.

also: there are two medications out there right now that work to counteract the constipating effects of opioids---relistor and movantik. they are designed to work against the constipation effects of opioids, acting as an antagonist and blocking the effects of those analgesics, specifically the constipating effects on the gastrointestinal tract. if you do need to take opioids for pain, ask your surgeon to prescribe one of these. i plan to do that if i ever have to be on opiods for any length of time (as in knee replacement surgery)


----------



## flossy

Thanks Annie!


----------



## flossy

Leaving at 4:45 *AM *(Thursday morning - 10/15/15) to go to the hospital to get my hemorrhoidectomy procedure. I need to be at the hospital by 5:30 AM. Surgery is at 7:15 AM. At least we can beat downtown traffic, leaving that early. Going with my father. I was supposed to have the surgery later in the day, but someone cancelled and I got bumped up. Bad thing is I usually start having my BM's around 5? 6? 7? 8? AM, but what can I do? I haven't eaten much the last few days, I hope that helps. Had a few crackers and two bowls of my soup broth since Monday morning, as i was weak today (from lack of food). No Fitworks!

Will be giving myself two Fleet enemas in the morning, doctor ordered. (I actually bought the CVS brand, cost less! lol!) I hope those damn saline laxative enemas come out while I'm still at home! Sometimes it goes up there and if the water goes too deep hardly any of it comes out. Then I'm like one of those nude Greek marble fountain statues that never stops peeing.

I'm glad I'm finally getting this done. I really need it. I pray that it all goes well.


----------



## annie7

thanks for the update. i know it's hard but please try not to worry. it sounds like you've planned everything out, you've done everything right. the enemas will take care of the BM's and with you not eating solids for the last couple days, there really shouldn't be much to come out anyway.

and yes please do eat soup to keep your strength up. that's really important for recovery. and hope you can get some sleep tonight.

i know it's early but i was always glad when my surgeries were early. that way you can just get it over with--and less time to worry, too-- plus you'll be the first so you don't have to worry about having your surgery delayed or even postponed because the surgery before you ran late.

i'm glad you're getting this done too. like you said, you really need it. and it will go well-- you'll be in good hands... and it will be so worth it!

keeping you in my prayers, especially during the times you mentioned. (i'm always up early) take good care. you're gonna DO this!


----------



## annie7

good luck, Flossy!!!!!

hope the enemas worked properly. hope you were able to get some sleep last night.

thinking of you and sending tons of prayers for a successful operation and and quick and uncomplicated recovery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flossy

Hi everyone -

First off, just lettin' everyone know I am currently on doctor prescribed oxycodone and not right in the head right now (street name 'Oxy'). I will be on it for quite some time.... I hope I'm gonna make sense here.

My surgeon also gave me a prescription for polyethylene glycol (for constipation), docusate sodium (also for constipation), and metronidazole (an antibiotic, to prevent infections).

Had my surgery done this morning. Pain is really bad. On a scale from one to ten, ten being the worst? I give it about a seven or an eight. It's freakin' bad.

-Still haven't had a BM yet. This is making me nervous.

-I am super dehydrated and have been since I gave myself those stupid Fleet enemas this morning.

-As it turns out, I shouldn't have had any soup broth on an empty stomach the day before surgery. It was just too spicy and I feel burned up in my exit zone, like a sunburn. I thought I'd be used to it by now, but I guess on an empty stomach it is different. So absolutely no soup for awhile.

-Have a catheter in. I couldn't pee after the operation and finally talked the nurse into putting one in. I wasn't about to stay there hour after hour after hour, which they wanted me to do, until I pee.

I feel very nauseous. I almost threw up a two or three times. I'm on the verge now again. I don't like painkillers, but I gotta take them.

-One of the doctors who viewed the operation said "in the next two weeks you will feel horrible pain down there." Fantastic! lol

-I really don't know what the surgeon actually did down there, as the area looks about the same as before the surgery. I still have external hemorrhoids. WTF? I am actually really depressed about that and I'm sure the drugs don't help that, but the pain is pretty bad and I gotta take them now.

-Sorry I cannot be positive about this but right now? I'm a wreck. Hopefully by Halloween I will feel better and see some improvement down there.

Thanks for listening (especially Annie & Nuffa)!


----------



## annie7

oh so sorry you're feeling so totally miserable, Flossy! so sorry. i was hoping and praying it wouldn't be this bad.

maybe you still see the external hemorrhoids because he only fixed the internal ones?? ask him about it. always ask questions about anything you don't understand and especially if you're having problems..

and no, of course you can't be positive now and that's to be expected--you're going through so much right now with all the pain and everything.

really, if it were me i wouldn't worry just yet about not having a BM yet. after all, you fasted for two days plus you did those enemas. so you're cleaned out. it takes a while for any food that you do eat now to make it to your exit zone. (36 to 48 hours if i'm remembering correctly) plus your body is still recovering from the shock of surgery, so it's a bit slower now.

please do try to stay hydrated. being dehydrated adds to the nausea. if nausea remains a big problem--especially if you are throwing up--, call your surgeon's office and tell them. they may give you a script for zofran to help relieve the nausea. i was on that when in the hospital recovering from my surgeries. it helped--no side effects for me. and you really don't want to keep throwing up because that just leads to more dehydration. try drinking gatorade or pedialyte to help keep hydrated and to keep your electrolytes up. and please do call your surgeon's office for advice on all this. that's really important. i can't stress this enough.

once you get past all this, it will be worth it but yes, i understand that now it's kinds hard to see the light at the end of the tunnel...but it's still there and you'll get to it. you're strong.

keeping you in my prayers, constantly............ PM me if you want...


----------



## flossy

I think I will wait until next week to contact the doctor. These pain pills wreck me. I am an idiot on them. I'm like a dull knife. I can't talk right, think straight or anything. I don't like pain meds at all, but it's better than having the pain down there.

It looks like one side of my rectum was worked on and the other side is just really bad - bulging hemorrhoids still... Like you said, maybe he just worked on the inside? I have no idea. He should have told me.....Plus, I don't know how much surgery they can do all at once in there? No idea. But I expected better results.

I feel a little better today.

-When I sleep on Oxy it feels like I am hallucinating/dreaming. Not unpleasant. I don't even know if I'm sleeping well when I'm asleep.

Okay, I'm off to mom & dad's for some soft, easy-to-digest food.

P.S. I miss my soup!


----------



## annie7

so sorry you're having such a miserable time of it.

and yes, i do wish you had some of your delicious nutritious healing soup. if i weren't such a lazy cook, i'd make you some and fed ex it to you...

hang in there. hope things get better for you fast. sending prayers.


----------



## Nuffa

Praying for u!


----------



## flossy

annie7 said:


> so sorry you're having such a miserable time of it.
> 
> and yes, i do wish you had some of your delicious nutritious healing soup. if i weren't such a lazy cook, i'd make you some and fed ex it to you...
> 
> hang in there. hope things get better for you fast. sending prayers.


I have a full pot of it that I made the day before the operation but was not supposed to eat anything spicy for 2 or 3 days after. I just had my first bowl of it this morning, as I have been eating normally again the last couple of days.

This may be odd to say, but I really LIKE wearing a catheter. Monday I have to go to a urologist to see if I can pee without it, but I wouldn't mind wearing it for another few days! lol!

As always Annie, thanks for your time and kind words. I'm happy I met ya!


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> Praying for u!


Thanks Miss Nuffa! I need it.

I can handle the pain with the meds, but the big thing for me is I really don't care for my surgical results. It bums me out as I still have hemorrhoids down there.


----------



## annie7

HI Flossy-- oh so glad you have some of your wonderful soup on hand! so nutritious and good. just what you need to help with recovery.

actually, i never minded having a catheter either. kind of convenient in a way lol. just didn't really care for having it inserted without anesthesia, which happened once. inserted while under anesthesia is much better lol.

hope your pain is diminishing. and that you're starting to feel better and stronger.

and yes, i do wonder why your surgeon didn't fix the external hemorrhoids....maybe it was because doing those as well would have made the whole thing even more painful??


----------



## flossy

Or maybe the operation just partially worked? I have no idea, but I will try to find out next week. I wanna get my surgeon's email, send him a picture and ask him what is up with this.

I just hope the condition doesn't get out of hand after I have a BM. That's always when everything gets worse down there.

My surgeon:

http://elsevierauthors.com/conordelaney/

(^ Kinda impressive, isn't it? ^)


----------



## annie7

i forget just what the name of your surgical procedure was but maybe it wasn't intended to fix the external ones--only the internal ones. did your surgeon mention fixing the external ones when he discussed it all with you?

oh yes--very impressive. you made a wise choice in selecting this surgeon.


----------



## flossy

You know how I selected him, Annie? He was the specialist/surgeon closest to me! lmfao! It's true! I will always go to whoever or whatever (shopping/whatnot) that is closest to me.

As it turns out, the address was wrong on my medicaid website and he wasn't that close at all. Not too far, but... you know....

I'm zonked out on those pills... I couldn't spell 'closest' correctly, I kept spelling closet.


----------



## annie7

you were lucky--glad it worked out that way.

i live out in the country, and yes, shopping--whatever's closest--which isn't much. amazon sure comes in handy.

no colorectal surgeons out here though. or gastro docs... thank goodness i live close to ann arbor.

....those pills must be good stuff lol... i've never taken oxy...


----------



## flossy

Anal update:

I keep looking at the area now, and I'm kinda fearful of having a BM. The one really bad hemorrhoid looks like it is going to burst. (((Sometimes it helps if it bleeds to let the pressure out though.)))

I'm going to have to keep the phone nearby in case I have to go to emergency when I finally go.

...This hasn't gone too well, has it? lol ... Just like the rest of my life.

*I prayed that this wouldn't happen, and it did.*

I wish it wasn't the weekend and I could go see my surgeon now.

This situation could very well get worse. I just have a feeling.

Sorry for all the drama.


----------



## annie7

Flossy--i am so sorry this is happening to you.

please call your surgeon's office now. if he's anything like mine, there is an answering service who will get word to either your surgeon or another on-call surgeon if it's a surgery clinic. anyway-a surgeon will call you back almost immediately and you can tell him/her your concerns and get their advice--whether to go to the ER for evaluation (like i had to do) etc.

please do this. don't take a chance. and of course, yes there's always the ER but rather than wait til it gets worse or you have a BM etc, if it were me, i'd call the surgeon. . i've had to do all of the above (call surgeon who sent me to ER/hospital admission etc) three times last month due to complications from my colostomy surgery. if there's one thing i've learned--call the surgeon right away. don't put it off and let the problem get worse or take a chance just because it's after-hours or the weekend. .

good luck. praying for you .


----------



## flossy

Thanks, Annie.

I called earlier, but a recorded message said there was no one in the office and then I either hung up or my cell phone disconnected (I can't remember/on Oxy







).... It's the weekend. That's what I expected.

I do not have a direct phone number (cell phone/whatnot) to call him personally, if that's what you mean.

My cheap Obamaphone drops calls every time I call someone; I call and it disconnects. It was never like this until like a year ago but now the phone is almost useless. (Almost.) I guess it's still better than nothing.

Anyhow, I will call from my parent's house in a little bit and see what it says this time, listen to the message through (or is it threw?). They almost always say if you have an emergency, call 911, but we shall see.


----------



## annie7

oh dear--that's really a shame they don't have an answering service like mine does who can relay a message to your surgeon---that's what i was referring to--not a direct number that you call your surgeon on--the answering service- when i i call my surgeon's office after hours, there's a real person there who answers that i talk to --not a machine--who takes my message and calls the surgeon and he/she calls back immediately. excellent service.

or maybe there are further instructions on the recording that you didn't hear due to the dropped call.--perhaps an on-call surgeon's number you can call.

sorry about your phone service. we used to have a lot of dropped calls but they finally put in another cell tower out here. what we don't have out here in the country is wi-fi , broadband or high spend internet. i live in one of those "underserved rural areas" as far as ISPs and internet connections are concerned. that's the good thing about being in the hospital, i found --great internet service lol.....

good luck. please do take good care of yourself. keeping you in my prayers .


----------



## flossy

I forgot to call the surgeon's at my parent's house as I just received a letter from Medicaid as I was walking out the door.

...So I opened up the letter at my parent's house....

Just when you thought things couldn't get any worse, my Medicaid was denied today. Gone. Over.

I am in a tizzy.

I went online and found out I have two separate case numbers for Medicaid. I just checked them both - one is active - they just sent me a letter in September and told me it was automatically renewed, and the last one, the newest one, the one I just got the letter for - is denied.

So which one is it?

I think all this has something to do with a new income cutoff. They had a lot of people apply in Ohio. They need to get rid of some of them.

The official reason I am denied is "No one is eligible for MAGI-based Medicaid." They don't know I'm not working and I didn't report my change in income, as they just automatically renewed my case.

Even so, I tried calling a few times before but all I ever get is a voice recording ..... and even if I leave a message they never call me back. Not even once.

I'll try calling again on Monday or Tuesday. I'll know for certain if my Medicaid is history on Monday, as i have to go to a urologist to get my catheter removed. I know my insurance is gone if they tell me that when I check in.

I HATE all this drama in my life. This is like torture.


----------



## annie7

oh no--that is bad news, Flossy. i know nothing at all about how medicaid works but hopefully it's the first letter that is correct and that the second letter is a terrible mistake.

you're right--drama like that is sheer misery. you don;t need this on top of everything else. i do hope and pray things get better for you.


----------



## flossy

I'm gonna have to get a grip here and try my best to spin all this bad stuff that's currently happening to me into something positive. This is how I get by in life - with my humor.

It seems half my hemorrhoid problem is gone on one side - or at least so far. The other side is still real bad, and it's not swelling from the operation, which some of my family members have suggested. I'm just gonna have to have additional repairs, as for whatever reason the surgery didn't work 100%. Oh well.

So the glass is half full, not half empty. Yes? Yes! (Of course I might not have any health insurance right now, but let's just skip that fact for now, shall we? lol)

-I just had my first BM in 3 days, since the operation. There was very little blood and not much waste came out, even though I know there's a lot of it still up in there, hiding from the light of day. Just like old times! lol

Yes, it felt different coming out. It was easier to go.

...So for several days post-op you have to keep absorbent pads in your underwear for blood loss (and icky stuff/whatnot).... They gave me some at the hospital to take home.

Some guy who had this operation posted on another website that he had a good idea and had his wife buy him ... Can you guess what?










You know it! MAXI-PADS.

The pads they give you at the hospital slide all around in your undies. Maxis will stick right on your undies - THEY GO NOWHERE. (Hey-now!)

...Now I'm not buying them myself - NO WAY JOSE'. You really think I'm gonna go into a grocery store with my long hair, all zonked out on Oxycontin and buy this crap? YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME!

I had my mom buy me some. But I still had to get them from my parent's house & up to my apartment, just up the street. I double-plastic bagged them *so no one could read what was inside my bag.* With one bag? You can see right through it. Two different colored bags? No way! Homie don't think so! lol!!!

"You really think people would look?" you ask.

I sure do!

And sure enough, while I was walking up the street my parent's little next door neighbor, who has just gotten out of elementary school, was walking towards me. She was eyeing my bag like hungry animal. The outside bag had an advertisement for pets on it, so I knew she couldn't actually see what was inside my bag and was reading what the bag said. If I didn't double-bag my maxi's, I would have been busted.... But I wasn't! *I don't think so, honey!*

In this day and age of Bruce "Caitlyn" Jennings I am not about to walk up the street with a box of maxi-pads! I need my dignity!

I could just imagine:

"Mom, that long-hair guy who walks the neighbor's dog must be getting a sex change operation - I saw him walking down the street with a bag full of maxi-pads!"

Ha-ha! Oh, no you didn't. I was wise to this scenario before I ever left my parent's house.

One last thing for now: I took one oxy this morning, as recommended (every six hours). I am thinking about weening myself off these pills, or is it too early? I don't like being all fuzzy-headed like this and have some important stuff I need to do next week (see surgeon, try to get in contact with Medicaid).

As always, thanks for listening (especially you Annie!)............

((((Seriously - Annie - is it too early to stop the pain meds?))))))


----------



## annie7

cute story lol.







you really do tell a good story; you have a way with words.







and yes you are so right--humor can really help get us through tough situations. also positive thinking--the half full glass. i've certainly found that out.

oh yes, i think that's a good idea--start weaning off the oxy just to see how you feel. if you start weaning but then find you are having too much pain, you can always go back on it again. or try a half dose. some people have a good tolerance for pain and do not need to be on pain meds much at all. other people need a longer time on them. we're all different. but oxy can cause C so that may be why you didn't go as much as you needed. but at least you did have a BM and that's a start--plus it's so encouraging that you were able to go easier-- shows that the op did help. your BM's should improve with time, once you're totally off the pain meds and have them out of your system and once things have fully healed down there and the swelling has gone. it's very early days yet.

hope today is a better day for you.


----------



## annie7

i haven't had a lot of time lately but i did try to look into the type of surgery you had and also read about hemorrhoids in general (very quickly)

anyway--it doesn't look like the surgery you had--the Ferguson hemorrhoidectomy fixes the external hemorrhoids--just the internal ones

and you've probably already seen this but this article says that external hemorrhoids usually are not removed with surgery unless they are really large and bothersome. which it sounds like yours are, but maybe the surgeon was just working on the internal ones for now and that's why you still have the external ones. did he discuss all this with you? sounds like external hemmie surgery is a separate, different surgery.

http://www.webmd.com/digestive-disorders/tc/hemorrhoids-surgery


----------



## flossy

annie7 said:


> i haven't had a lot of time lately but i did try to look into the type of surgery you had and also read about hemorrhoids in general (very quickly)
> 
> anyway--it doesn't look like the surgery you had--the Ferguson hemorrhoidectomy fixes the external hemorrhoids--just the internal ones
> 
> and you've probably already seen this but this article says that external hemorrhoids usually are not removed with surgery unless they are really large and bothersome. which it sounds like yours are, but maybe the surgeon was just working on the internal ones for now and that's why you still have the external ones. did he discuss all this with you? sounds like external hemmie surgery is a separate, different surgery.
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/digestive-disorders/tc/hemorrhoids-surgery


The whole reason I had surgery was for external hemorrhoids.. or at least I thought that!

I'm sure I've stated this before, but with my external hemorrhoids, one side is good - fixed - and the other is a disaster, worse than before. I feel pain from my hemorrhoids now that I went to the bathroom, pain I've never felt before from them. It is intense. It is really bad. So much for weening off the pain meds.

I will have to get in to see Dr. Delaney this week sometime. See what he says.


----------



## flossy

P.S. It is odd though, why would just one side on the outside be fixed and the other not if a Ferguson hemorrhoidectomy is just supposed to fix the inside?

...Why is the one side fixed then? (See what I mean?)

And no, we didn't discuss this.

This searing pain I feel now might be the pain that everyone talks about, post surgery, post bowel movement. Almost all my pain is from the external hemorrhoids that are still present, not the surgery itself.

If both sides looked all better, I would definitely cut down on the meds. As it is now, I'm on fire down there. It's not a "nice" feeling! lmfao!


----------



## annie7

so sorry you're having so much pain and misery. and no, you don't want to ween off the pain meds now---hopefully these meds will kick in soon and help.

yes you definitely need to thoroughly discuss things with your surgeon.

keeping you in my prayers...


----------



## flossy

annie7 said:


> i haven't had a lot of time lately but i did try to look into the type of surgery you had and also read about hemorrhoids in general (very quickly)
> 
> anyway--it doesn't look like the surgery you had--the Ferguson hemorrhoidectomy fixes the external hemorrhoids--just the internal ones
> 
> and you've probably already seen this but this article says that external hemorrhoids usually are not removed with surgery unless they are really large and bothersome. which it sounds like yours are, but maybe the surgeon was just working on the internal ones for now and that's why you still have the external ones. did he discuss all this with you? sounds like external hemmie surgery is a separate, different surgery.
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/digestive-disorders/tc/hemorrhoids-surgery


I think ^that^ information is incorrect. I just read a hemorrhoidectomy is for both interior and exterior hemorrhoids:

http://www.webmd.com/digestive-disorders/hemorrhoidectomy-for-hemorrhoids

Hemorrhoidectomy is appropriate when you have:

Very large internal hemorrhoids.
Internal hemorrhoids that still cause symptoms after nonsurgical treatment.
Large external hemorrhoids that cause significant discomfort and make it difficult to keep the anal area clean.
Both internal and external hemorrhoids.
Had other treatments for hemorrhoids (such as rubber band ligation) that have failed.


----------



## annie7

right--a hemorrhoidectomy is for both interior and exterior hemorrhoids:

and that's basically what the other article said, too:

"External hemorrhoids usually are not removed with surgery except if they are very large and uncomfortable or if you are having surgery on the anal area for another reason, such as internal hemorrhoids..."

they use the word "except" here--and yes, like i said, yours sound large and bothersome---as such, they would qualify for the 'exception' as the article mentions. plus you had internal hemorrhoid surgery also, like it mentioned.

the ferguson hemorrhoidectomy is the surgical procedure that you mentioned earlier that you were having (posted a link etc)

and yes, like you said, i do wonder why the one side was fixed and not the other?

anyway--i do hope you are feeling a bit better today. and also hope that you can get thing settled with medicare and that you can talk to your surgeon. i do hope he can answer all your questions. take care.


----------



## annie7

just thought of something--besides talking to your surgeon about all this....one thing i always do after a surgery is get a copy of the surgeon's operative report. and i look up all the terms in it that i don't understand. that way i know exactly what went on and why. i've found it to be incredibly helpful.


----------



## flossy

To make a long story short, I called my surgeon's office bright and early this morning to see if I could make an appointment to see him this week. The woman making the appointments told me no, they were booked solid and I already have an appointment to see him again on November 17th. She then asked what was wrong with me and I told her exactly what was up. She relayed that message to him. She then told me the same thing again and forwarded me to a nurses voicemail if I needed any questions answered.

I do, but not by her. By him - THE SURGEON.

She also said he is moving to another hospital (a competitor, I believe) in December, so he won't be working were he is now after then.

She said he has an email address but is not permitted to give it out.

...And that is that. Ugh.

So I guess I wait until November 17 (sighs)?

(Homie don't like that.)


----------



## annie7

ugh.... no i wouldn't like that either (sigh) so sorry...

hope you have better luck with medicare.


----------



## flossy

Anal update 2,424:

Went to a urologist and got my catheter taken out on Monday (10/20/15).

Was FINALLY able to pee again Tuesday morning, but with difficulty.

Exit zone was on fire all day today, but just the remaining hemorrhoids hurt, not the rest of the surgical area. It's BAD pain, searing, like a lighter burning the skin, and that's for hours on end. Not good!

I decided it's not a good idea to take one pain pill a day anymore and now take closer to what is prescribed. I can't handle the pain post BM. It gets so bad I seriously think about killing myself... And no, I probably wouldn't do that, but that's how bad it can get. F!!!

I couldn't pee again in the afternoon, probably from moving my bowels 2 or 3 times during the day. It's hard to know when I should attempt to have a BM now that I've had surgery.

I went to the emergency room here at Euclid Hospital, which is about 2 miles away, I think. I couldn't pee again Tuesday afternoon, and had used up the 'straight' catheters they gave me at the urologist on Monday. The nurse at the ER put a catheter in and I talked to a doctor about my surgery. He inspected me. He told me that there might have been areas that prolapsed after the operation and that it may go away in time, or perhaps my surgeon only did a partial operation (which I think may be the case).

Hopefully this will be over & done with by the first of the year. I'm ready to get the rest of this taken care of now, but I guess I need time to heal before that can be done again.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## annie7

hi Flossy--thanks for the update. i was wondering how you were doing.

that's good you got the catheter out but sorry to hear you're having trouble peeing. sounds like that can be a post-op side effect (temporary) from the surgery. they mention that here; no doubt you've read that or hopefully your surgeon told you about it during your pre-op appointment.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1421943/

(this might be the link you posted earlier--can't remember)

and so sorry that your pain is still so chronic and severe. it will get better in time and as you heal, as no doubt they told you, so please do hang in there. extreme pain like that is a challenge to deal with--i've been there several times with my various surgeries and problems but you're strong and you will get through it.

that's good you went to the ER to get everything checked out--although so sorry you had to go in the first place. ER visits are sure no fun. . yes it does sound like the surgeon only did a partial op but i do wonder why he didn't explain all this to you and tell you when he'd be able to do the rest of the op, etc. especially since he's leaving that hospital.

and yes, i do hope you can get all of this over and done with by the end of the year and start 2016 with a whole new, healthy, happy, properly functioning butt.


----------



## flossy

Had a nice day today, with little pain, probably because I only had one BM and things are healing a bit more down there. The hemorrhoids (they're only on the right side) are still very much present.

-It's hard getting in and out of my car. When I do so it feels like someone repeatedly kicked me in the butt down there.

Dr. Delaney called me up and left a message, said when you call back talk to his nurse. She called and left a message today also. (I was taking a nap.)

I need to get a REAL cell phone. My Obamaphone was great for a few years time but this last nine or ten months it disconnects every time I call or someone calls me. Not good! It was all I needed for awhile, but now? It's crap.

I have six grand in an account at Tri-C college here in Cleveland, compliments of a place I worked at that closed a couple of years ago. I never used any of the money but I'm pretty sure I can buy a phone there, as soon as I register for the school. So as soon as I feel a bit better, I gotta go down there and buy a freakin' phone.


----------



## Nuffa

what is an obamaphone?


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> what is an obamaphone?


Click on below link to read:

http://www.obamaphone.com/what-is-the-obama-phone


----------



## annie7

yes, hope you can get a good cell phone very soon, Flossy. with all the medical stuff you have going on, you need a good cell phone--dropped calls from your surgeon's office are the last thing you need right now.

how are you doing? hope you're feeling a bit better today and that the pain has lessened. that the BMs are easier. do take good care of yourself...


----------



## flossy

annie7 said:


> yes, hope you can get a good cell phone very soon, Flossy. with all the medical stuff you have going on, you need a good cell phone--dropped calls from your surgeon's office are the last thing you need right now.
> 
> how are you doing? hope you're feeling a bit better today and that the pain has lessened. that the BMs are easier. do take good care of yourself...


I'm doing okay. Did a little shopping real early, less cars for me to hit out now.









Just ate a steak (at 8:30 AM!) with garlic and onions sauteed in... And two doughnuts afterwards. Probably nap-time next!

See surgeon for checkup at same time on Friday. Hopefully can get redone down there in November or early December.


----------



## annie7

glad to hear you're doing a bit better. the steak sounds good---especially with the garlic and onions! our bodies need extra protein both before and after surgery. it helps with healing.

the doughnuts sound good too









glad you're seeing your surgeon soon. and yes hopefully you can get the rest fixed by the end of the year. sounds like you're still covered by medicare?


----------



## flossy

I'm not at my best, as I took some painkillers, but I'll try my best to explain:

One account that I had when I reapplied several months ago (when they accidentally terminated several thousand Ohioans coverage) was terminated last week (no more benefits), but the other account I have is still active/good to go, THANK GOD. I didn't know they were separate accounts (cases), but they are, as they have separate case numbers.

I've called them 3 times and left messages to change my monthly income this week and they have still never called me back. I honestly don't even think they listen to their messages. I feel like a fool calling them/waiting for them to call.

I actually reapplied for Medicaid again yesterday, with an accurate monthly income (ZERO). lol. Sad but true!!! This will be a new case number. This way just in case they terminate my active account I'll already have something in the bag. It usually takes about 3 or 4 months to hear back from the via the mail.

P.S. I just looked at my exit zone again a little bit ago. Man, that one side is really bad.


----------



## annie7

good thing you reapplied yesterday so you'll be covered just in case. i do hope you get better soon so you can go back to work and have some money coming in. no income really makes life harder.

i really hope your surgeon will fix up that bad side. i still wonder why he left it that way. i hope he answers all your questions when you see him.


----------



## flossy

annie7 said:


> good thing you reapplied yesterday so you'll be covered just in case. i do hope you get better soon so you can go back to work and have some money coming in. no income really makes life harder.
> 
> i really hope your surgeon will fix up that bad side. i still wonder why he left it that way. i hope he answers all your questions when you see him.


I don't know if he intentionally left it that way, I think perhaps it's just something that happened, post-surgery? (((I'll find out Friday!)))


----------



## annie7

if he intentionally left it that way, i would have thought that he would/should have discussed this with you prior to surgery. but yes, you'll find out friday....


----------



## flossy

*"Fix my butt again, Dr. Delaney!"







* 

*________________________*

I have some 'home going' paperwork from the operation. It says:

Surgical procedure :

1. Examination under anesthesia

2. Left posterior, right anterior and right posterior excisional hermorrhoidectomy (Ferguson hermorrhoidectomy)

3. Perianal and pudendal nerve block.

________________________

I don't know if that helps or not, but no where does it say it's a partial hermorrhoidectomy. It does look like there was more work done on the right side, which is the bad side. (Hmmmmm.... interesting.....)

P.S. There is a band playing downstairs - but not directly downstairs - in the restaurant that is below me. It is not blasting loud but distracting. When the going gets tough like this I close my bedroom door, turn up the fan (white noise) and go to bed!

- Over & out -


----------



## annie7

oh yes it does look like more work was done on the right side than on the left. and the right side is the bad side??? yes that is interesting. still very swollen from the surgery perhaps??

good thing you're seeing the surgeon this week so you can get some answers.

that's too bad the band is so loud. perhaps it would be nicer if they were playing music you really liked...although too loud (or too distracting) is too loud, like the music or not. especially if you're trying to sleep.

i used to use fans for white noise. now i have a couple of those soothing white sound machines which are really nice. helps when our gun-happy neighbor is target shooting far into the night. or when the other neighbor's kids are riding their ATVs up and down the road late at night. or shooting off fireworks. and here i thought living in the country would be quiet and peaceful... (well it used to be til they moved in)

hope you have a good (better) day today.


----------



## flossy

No, it's not swollen from surgery... I wish! It's just more hemorrhoids.

P.S. Sometimes i hate taking a shower in the morning. Having long hair slows the whole process way down - it's a pain in the butt (no pun intended) to take care of! But I look like a bum if I don't wash my hair every day, so there ya go.


----------



## annie7

flossy said:


> P.S. Sometimes i hate taking a shower in the morning. Having long hair slows the whole process way down - it's a pain in the butt (no pun intended) to take care of! But I look like a bum if I don't wash my hair every day, so there ya go.


....ahhh the price one pays.......


----------



## flossy

Anal update:

Going to my surgeons this morning in Cleveland, for an office visit, but not surgery. My father is driving since I'm on pain meds still, but not as many pills as when I first got operated on. Just one or two pain pills a day, no more every six hours (-haven't done that in about a week).

My surgeon is changing hospitals in November, moving from University Hospital to the 'world famous' Cleveland Clinic, so I don't know if I should stay at the same hospital and have a new surgeon take care of this or follow my surgeon to another hospital so he can finish what he started?

Regardless, It looks like I'm going to definitely have to have another hemorrhoidectomy. I don't know how long I have to wait for my last operation to heal completely, but I hope it's healed up enough by the end of the year so I can get operated on again, rather sooner than later.

Looking forward to getting my catheter out on Monday. I hope I can pee normally again! At first I didn't mind wearing one, but now it's getting on my nerves. It slides down a lot when I walk. Now I duct tape it onto my skin.

I have watched more TV than I can handle, with more to come. Watching 'House' lately. The world's smartest and meanest sociopath doctor.

Hardly ate at all these last two days, as I'm sure the surgeon will exam the inside of my rectum again. Less food = less chance of an *anal accident. *lol! Am looking forward to eating regularly again today! I will definitely make a nice-sized vat of my infamous soup sometime today. I didn't have any this morning and I really miss it.


----------



## annie7

thanks for the update and good luck with your appointment today.

sorry you'll be needing more surgery, that's never fun. i've had two emergency surgeries plus two more hospitalizations for complications, all from my colostomy in june. i'm still in the hospital now trying to recover from wednesday's surgery, which was the most extensive one yet. being a frequent flyer at the hospital here sure gets old fast...

sounding like a mother here lol but really, i wish you eat something. you need food--especially protein--to heal. i know you're concerned about accidents but soup doesn't have much residue...

maybe i'll start watching House...if i can get it on the hospital TV here.

good luck with everything. keep us posted...


----------



## flossy

First and foremost, good luck with your surgeries and recovery, Annie7!!!!!

________________________________________________________

As it turns out I was wrong about having more hemorrhoids, post surgery. Dr. Delaney said the condition is called anal tags and should recede? go away? shrink? something like that - within the next two months or so. I was sure I was still screwed up down there, as the one side is a freakin' wreck, but he said that's part of the surgery. "If you break your ankle, it swells up." Same thing happened down there [to me]; swelling from the surgery.

He said the hemorrhoids they removed were REALLY large, larger than about 75% of what he usually sees.

I took a oxycodone before I went down there, as I thought I would be getting *anally probed*







, but he didn't probe inside me, he just looked at the outside. He really seems to know his s___! (No pun intended).

He said I can resume all normal activities today, which is good. I still have my catheter in but will start back at Fitworks as soon as I get it out on Monday... perhaps sooner? I would just hate to have a catheter disaster at the gym (like it falling down my leg)...

I finally ate a bunch today! I had two tuna sandwiches in the morning when I got home, took a nap, then went shopping and made my current absolute favorite meal: steak with sautéed garlic & onions.... and two doughnuts afterwards! You know, the doughnuts really made the difference! High in nutrition!









I feel much better now that I have some food in me.

I'll make some soup, tonight or tomorrow, but for now? Time for some House and a nap, me thinks.

Annie, as always, thanks for the continued support!


----------



## annie7

thanks, Flossy, for your good wishes.

and thanks for the update. what a big relief that it's anal tags and that you are not needing more hemmie surgery--especially after all you've been through with this one. and fingers crossed the anal tags will shrink down and disappear soon.

and lucky you (not) to be in that top 25% of the big king size hemorrhoids. no ordinary, middle-of-the-road stuff for you...you go all the way...

and that's good you can resume normal activities and hooray for getting the catheter out monday. that will be a big relief.

and yay you ate something!







steak, onions, garlic and doughnuts--couldn't ask for a better meal. and yes doughnuts do make a big difference


----------



## flossy

Took my catheter out all by myself this morning after watching this video....






...on how to do it properly. (You cannot just pull it out.)

...And the important thing: I can pee normally again. Yea!

"That's one small step for [a] man, one giant leap for mankind." (Ha-ha!) - Neil Armstrong


----------



## annie7

that's great that you are peeing normally again--what a relief that must be-- and that you were able to take the catheter out yourself...hopefully it's ok with your surgeon that you did this yourself and did not have a doctor do it...


----------



## flossy

The nurse at the urologist I went to gave me the pump? syringe? whatever it's called, before I left last week. It surprised me too.

I got very anxious last night, thinking about my urologist's appointment on Monday. I was supposed to either take the catheter out myself or have the nurse do it there, then give them a urine sample. Giving them a urine sample is hard for me. I'm no good at urinating when I HAVE TO, like if I'm out somewhere in a public restroom and someone is in the stall next to me or waiting to use my stall, standing behind the door. I usually can't go. I can't relax enough, most of the time.

So when I got up today I watched that video and said to myself, "At least that takes care of that part." When you have a catheter in you'll have no urine in you when they take it out. They can pump saline into it to make you pee and see if you can go, but that means I'm SUPPOSED TO PEE again. Most likely a no go! lol!

So I figure I got about a 50/50 chance of giving them a urine sample on Monday. That relieves some of the pressure. I really don't care if I give them one or not anymore. I really don't know why they HAVE TO have a urine sample, as I've given many in my lifetime and not one doctor has ever found something wrong within my sample. I think it's just a money-making opportunity for them, I really do. What did we used to say in Los Angeles? "Trust no one.'

P.S. Happy Halloween everybody!


----------



## annie7

i do think you are awfully brave, taking it out yourself. i would have been afraid of hurting something....

you had the expert touch!

and yes, happy halloween . cold, windy and rainy here. not good trick-or-treating weather...


----------



## flossy

It was decent weather here. My younger sister brought her three kids (and her husband!) over to my parent's house. I usually hand out candy on my parent's porch with their dog right next to me, but this year my dad said no go, as Gunner barks all night at all the kids. I knew he would end up in his cage in the house if I handed out the candy, so instead I went trick-or-treating with everyone and brought the dog and my mom handed out candy. Gunner had a great time, went up to everyone's doors with the kids.

As soon as we got back, he my father put him in his cage. I took him out. I KNEW he would do that, as he can't handle him at his age. I also knew he would do that because that's what he did to me (minus the cage) growing up. Lack of empathy. Must be in control (narcissist).

...Sorry, this is getting too personal. lol.

This is the most I walked around since my operation. It was a nice night to do so. I needed it!


----------



## Nuffa

no, don't apologize. life is not only about our bowels. thank u for writing sth personal. i am going to reply to your mail soon. i managed to go to my sisters wedding yesterday, after only three hours of sleep. i am literally dead.


----------



## kc99

I'm back on the forums after another interval of living under a rock.

Annie -- I didn't know you were back in the hospital -- are you recovering OK? I wasn't aware there were so many post-colostomy complications. Do you think that's the typical experience, or have you had bad luck?

Best wishes in any case. And, good luck finding House reruns. It's a good show, especially if you're a fan of sarcasm. Though I know some people don't like watching medical dramas when they're going through medical stuff themselves.


----------



## annie7

Hi Kc--thanks for your good wishes. thankfully they discharged me yesterday. still having lots of pain since my surgeon did quite a bit of work in there but it's all good and i know i'll feel better eventually. fingers crossed for no post-op ileus developing and a hospital bounce-back like the last time. it's all been a long complicated story.

and oh no, not the typical colostomy experience at all. colostomy prolapses are not that common, especially a long one like mine was ( 7 inches). and this has happened to me twice now. long story short the theory is it happened--and keeps happening-- because i have such a long twisted colon--even after my hemi colectomy in 2013. and it's jammed into a narrow pelvis. it's like that can-of-snakes thing. where you open the lid of the can and all those springy snakes jump out. give my abdomen a "blow hole" (as they call the stoma hole) and out pops my colon. the surgeon cut off the prolapse and pulled some more out and lopped that off as well. so hopefully no more will come popping out. time will tell.

i love watching medical dramas especially when i'm in the hospital lol.. but yes, i've given up on looking for House now that i'm home. hospital TV didn't have it. watched a lot of Sienfeld though.

how have you been doing? hope you are managing as well as possible. take good care.


----------



## kc99

Oh good, so glad to hear you got out of the hospital. Hope they set you up with good pain control and that you avoid the post-op ileus. And wow, 7 inches! That's all really wild. I'm pretty ignorant about this kind of thing, and wouldn't have imagined that the colon would have a tendency to pop out at all, regardless of how tightly it's squeezed in. I sure hope it behaves for you this time. It sounds like there's been an awful lot removed.

Seinfeld is also good for a round of old rerun-binging  Jerry Seinfeld also has some good videos in his online "Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee" series.

Things are about the same on my end -- no worse really, so I shouldn't complain. I'm probably due for some fresh ideas, and should probably someday seek out some new specialists, since I haven't seen any since I last moved. Also, I was wondering if there were any authoritative instructions on using enema bags (or whatever you call them....whatever people use as an alternative to Fleet). I wouldn't know the first thing about using one of those, or how one might make sure any reused equipment is appropriately sterilized...


----------



## annie7

thanks, Kc.. yes, the amazing prolapsing stoma...I kept thinking what a bizarre Halloween costume that prolapse could have inspired lol.... maybe my stoma just wanted to get in on the Halloween fun. trick or treat lol...

and oh yes, my husband recommended i check out Seinfeld's "comedians in cars getting coffee". sounds like good entertainment.

glad things aren't any worse with you but oh yes, it would be so wonderful if they were better. hopefully you can find a good specialist in your new location--someone with new ideas who thinks out of the box..

Sean has given some excellent advice on using the big bag enemas. here is one thread:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/245985-updates-from-the-last-hospital-vist/page-1

on cleaning them: there should be instructions on that in the enema kit. i've read that sometimes it's possible to remove the tip and sterilize it in boiling water. i've always been hesitant to do that in fear of melting the plastic but they say it's possible. i used to run very hot water and anti-bacterial soap through the bag and tubing and then rinse with hot water.

this article tells how to clean it with peroxide:

http://www.livestrong.com/article/242972-how-to-clean-enema-bags-with-peroxide/

or you could get one of those enema kits that have a metal bucket instead of a big rubber bag. i've seen them on amazon and elsewhere. people say they are very effective and also much easier to clean thoroughly.

i do wish the peristeen irrigation system was available here in the usa for everyone to use. people in the uk and other countries who use it say it'a a very effective system--much more so than a regular enema. it's been approved by the fda. but last i heard/read (early this year) about peristeen is that it is available only for people who have disabilities such as neurogenic bowel and are working with a rehab center and qualify for medicare . maybe that's changed by now.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/159339-constipated-this-really-does-work/

there's a good u-tube video explaining how it works.

good luck with everything. wishing you all the best.


----------



## flossy

I had another delicious steak with sautéed onions & garlic on Sunday morning (I think?). All that garlic REALLY cleans me out - too much! I had like *5* BM's yesterday. I can't handle going that much. Thank God for those pain pills. I'm down to one a day now, post-evacuation.

Cooked garlic is just as addictive as sugar to me. I love it! My body just can't handle a lot of it though (sighs).


----------



## annie7

that's good you've been able to cut so far down on the pain pills. i really need to take them but don't want to risk the C effect.

that's amazing to me that garlic cleans you out so much. too bad it's a little too much. never had that effect on me. very much a YMMV sort of thing i guess..


----------



## kc99

flossy -- I wonder if one reason for that garlic effect is because it's high FODMAP?

Annie -- You're right, that would have been an incredible Halloween costume -- nothing can beat real guts!

And thanks for the enema links. That's a good thorough discussion you all had there. It covers all my questions.

I had forgotten about peristeen, and I wasn't aware it was available at all in the US, even in a limited sense. I might see if I can track down some up-to-date information on its status...


----------



## flossy

kc99 said:


> flossy -- I wonder if one reason for that garlic effect is because it's high FODMAP?


You are probably right, but I don't really follow any FODMAP stuff.

FODMAP just seems like a weird acronym to me. I mean, FOD?.... FOD?!? Really? lol

I've read a few posts here where people have eaten garlic to help get rid of their constipation.

Also, there is garlic in my Intestinal Formula #1 that I take every day. I think some is good but a lot is not.

Thanks for the reply, perhaps I'll look more into the FODMAP thing... I gotta go to bed....I've had enough of being awake for now. Over & out!


----------



## annie7

kc

you could try calling Coloplast (the manufacturer) about peristeen. their reps are really helpful-- they happen to be my ostomy bag company, so i know... love them.

http://www.coloplast.us/peristeen-anal-irrigation-system-en-us.aspx

try this number--looks like this is their contact number for peristeen questions:

1-855-605-7594


----------



## kc99

Thanks for the contact info!

And, fair point, FODMAP does sound kind of funny...


----------



## Michael J Famoso

flossy said:


> Hi -
> 
> I don't really understand the pelvic floor scenario.... I am a male, do I even have one? I don't mean to sound stupid. lol
> 
> I'm at the point where I think when I have to have another bowel movement - usually about an hour later after the first one - "it" just needs to come out.... I don't think I'm imagining anything.... I don't push or anything like that, as it doesn't help. It's like it's right on the cusp of coming out "like it used to" (THE GOOD OL' DAYS!!!), but it doesn't. It sits in there like a towel. "Stuff" does come out, eventually, and not just a little. So I guess what I'm saying is I really do have to go more.
> 
> -I sometimes use a variation of a Squatty Potty (called a "Step and Go") that elevates your feet up when one poops. I heard about it on the Howard Stern show. Interesting concept, but it kinda puts a lot of pressure on my - how shall we call it? My 'exist zone.' I think the concept is a good idea, but I don't know for certain if it helps or not. I've had mine for about 5 months now, sometimes I use it. Even one leg elevated seems to help... i think.
> 
> I have been to a doctor for my hemorrhoids here in Ohio (http://www.sensitivecare.com/) but he just treats internal hemorrhoids, not external. Dr. Gutman. I have seen him about a good half dozen times. Very likeable. He has told me more than once that I shouldn't get exterior hemorrhoidal surgery unless it is "absolutely necessary" because it is or can be a bloody mess and takes like 3 weeks to heal. Yes he used those words.....I have heard the same thing on the radio and with internet searches.
> 
> There is a cosmetic surgeon/doctor in Minnesota (http://www.shucosmeticsurgery.com/treatments/anal-tag-faq/) who treats this condition with a laser instead of the usual method (I'm guessing a scalpel). Dr. Gutman told me about him.... I might fly out there sometime and get this done. I would obviously have to stay at a hotel for I don't know how long and of course actually find the place (I have no sense of direction), but this is an advanced treatment and this is what I will probably end up doing. Note: There is also this doctor in Los Angeles (http://www.lacolonrectalsurgeon.com/additional-specialties/anal-rejuvenation.php) who does it the same way, I believe.
> 
> ...Moving right along, I had the craving for a darn cup of coffee all day! I haven't had any in several months. God, it would be GOOD. (I call coffee a "cup of mud" because that's what it reminds me of.)
> 
> I still remember throwing away my instant coffee several months ago. Seems silly to buy more, but....


I can't believe how much I release using a Squatty Potty. It really works for me.

I got one here http://squattypotty.fmjonlinesolutions.com/


----------



## flossy

Michael J Famoso said:


> I can't believe how much I release using a Squatty Potty. It really works for me.
> 
> I got one here http://squattypotty.fmjonlinesolutions.com/


Didn't you read all 20 pages of my posts before you replied?







lol! (Just kidding!) I have one already, or a variation of the squatty potty. It helps a little bit, but that's about it. It is awkward to use. I prefer one leg on, the other off.


----------



## flossy

annie7 said:


> Hi Kc--thanks for your good wishes. thankfully they discharged me yesterday. still having lots of pain since my surgeon did quite a bit of work in there but it's all good and i know i'll feel better eventually. fingers crossed for no post-op ileus developing and a hospital bounce-back like the last time. it's all been a long complicated story.
> 
> and oh no, not the typical colostomy experience at all. colostomy prolapses are not that common, especially a long one like mine was ( 7 inches). and this has happened to me twice now. long story short the theory is it happened--and keeps happening-- because i have such a long twisted colon--even after my hemi colectomy in 2013. and it's jammed into a narrow pelvis. it's like that can-of-snakes thing. where you open the lid of the can and all those springy snakes jump out. give my abdomen a "blow hole" (as they call the stoma hole) and out pops my colon. the surgeon cut off the prolapse and pulled some more out and lopped that off as well. so hopefully no more will come popping out. time will tell.
> 
> i love watching medical dramas especially when i'm in the hospital lol.. but yes, i've given up on looking for House now that i'm home. hospital TV didn't have it. watched a lot of Sienfeld though.
> 
> how have you been doing? hope you are managing as well as possible. take good care.


Annie 7,

If you like Seinfeld you might wanna check out *Curb Your Enthusiasm*, if you haven't already. It's almost as good as Seinfeld. Written and stars Larry David, who was the co-creator of Seinfeld (along with Jerry), its head writer and executive producer, up until the final season (when the show fell apart).

If you haven't seen it yet after watching a few episodes you can see who the real genius behind Seinfeld really was. Curb is set up just like Seinfeld, the plots overlap each other episode to episode. Good show/recommended!


----------



## annie7

Oh yeah my husband and I are big Larry David and curb your enthusiasm fans...


----------



## flossy

Arrested Development was also very good. Did you ever see it? Narrated by Ron Howard (Happy Days).


----------



## annie7

Oh yes love that show.


----------



## Michael J Famoso

flossy said:


> Didn't you read all 20 pages of my posts before you replied?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol! (Just kidding!) I have one already, or a variation of the squatty potty. It helps a little bit, but that's about it. It is awkward to use. I prefer one leg on, the other off.


One of my wives (funny she was #2) from Pakistan - anyway, she would have one foot on the seat and one on the floor.


----------



## flossy

Icky day today with a few incomplete evacuations/*my darn bowels ache*... I feel nauseous... Hot and cold, but especially cold...What the hell?

Could it be the peanut butter I've been eating every day? The delicious, heavily cheese laden pizza I've had the last two or three days? Or how about the mixed nuts I've been eating every day? Or perhaps it's the fact that I ran outta the prescription laxative from my operation, so everything isn't sliding down my intestines like it has been the last few weeks?

I put my plans for the day on hold, took some painkillers and hopefully will make it to the shower in the next hour or two. It's rough inside of me today. Hopefully it will let up.


----------



## flossy

What I've been taking lately, and that's every day for the last couple of months:

My fav:

Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula # 1. Three pills every day, right towards the end of dinner. I combine that with 1 of Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formala # 1 *maximum strength *pills. I've been taking Dr. Schulze products coming up on a year straight now. Recommended.

About an hour later I have about 3/4ths of a capful of polyethylene glycol 3350 (generic Miralax), mixed with a glass of water. That's pretty much it, folks. This is working quite well. I usually am not constipated anymore, but I still have incomplete evacuation. But that's better than incomplete evacuation AND chronic constipation... You know?

P.S. I still am chewing nicotine gum, but I don't know if that settles my stomach at all or not. I just like the energy boost it gives me.


----------



## flossy

Off topic:

Today (January 1st) is my official anniversary day:










(Hey-now!)

I was a mess back then. I'm glad I quit using.

The first 3 years or so were hard, but now it's kinda easy. As they say, "One day at a time."

Happy New Year's everybody!


----------



## annie7

congratulations, Flossy!! wow--that's wonderful!! good for you!!

it takes a very strong, determined person to do what you did and it is so not easy. like you said--one day at a time. and now it's been 20 years--fantastic!























happy new year--to you and everyone.


----------



## marleyma

Congratulations flossy! That's huge. Happy new year!


----------



## flossy

Thanks Annie7 & Marleyma!

Happy New Year!


----------



## flossy

Off topic:

'Legendary Artist David Bowie Dies at 69'

https://www.yahoo.com/music/legendary-artist-david-bowie-dies-at-69-071633580.html

He had a lot of songs I loved from many years ago.

R.I.P. David Bowie.


----------



## annie7

oh yes----how very sad. i love his music. he was such a extraordinarily brilliant gifted person.


----------



## flossy

Anal Update!!!!!!!!

Hi everyone -

I have eaten nuts & a bit of dark chocolate every day for the last two or three months and it hasn't affected my BM's much... Maybe a little, but not too much. I love nuts, but I know I shouldn't eat them.... Yes, they are good for ya but can make one constipated. I just love eating them after a meal, they seem to clear the palate. Then I have some dark chocolate and gum my palate all back up again, but that's life. lol


----------



## annie7

oh yes--nuts and dark chocolate are good for you--enjoy!


----------



## flossy

Severely off topic (but we all could use a laugh here, couldn't we?):

One of my all-time fav youtube videos - crank it up: *"Sunshine Lollipops"*


----------



## annie7

cute







but oh no--no cranking this up for me lol....i feel about that song the way that guy looks.... and the last thing i want is "song stuck in the head" syndrome with THIS song..


----------



## flossy

Lately to combat my chronic fatigue due to my CC (chronic constipation), I have taken one half of a Sudafed a day, combined with 2 or 3 pills each of American and Korean Ginseng, along with a little bit of Coke (not cocaine, Coca-Cola).....Just a few sips. I have worked out (just weight-lifting, light weights)12 of the last 13 days and lately my energy is through the roof. Usually? I'm tired and always ready for a nap.

I just ate and that always makes me sleepy afterwards, so I guess it's nap time.










P.S. That dog is out! DEEP sleep.


----------



## annie7

ooohhhh way too cute. wish i could sleep like that.


----------



## flossy

Anal update # 2,565:

I'm happy to report that I have not had to give myself even one enema since I had my hemorrhoidectomy operation in.....um.... October? .... or was it November? September?!? I really can't remember anymore.....No more enemas might change once I start working again, but I don't think so.

P.S. That kittie on the above post is cute. Out like a light.

P.P.S. It's freezing here, 12 degrees but feels like minus 5 with the wind chill. *(((UGH!)))*


----------



## annie7

yay!! no more enemas! that's wonderful!

your hemorrhoidectomy sounded very painful but so worth it in the long run. that's good you decided to do it--brave you. and so happy you've had such good results.

oh yes--miserably cold here, too. it was 0 at 7 am this morning. now it's 10 with a windchill of -7. at least the sun is out so it looks nice--as long as you don't go out...

winter is way too long....


----------



## marleyma

That's so great!! And ew yes this winter is way too long. I'm ready for summer!.. atleast spring.. or atleast above 20 degrees would work!


----------



## Nuffa

It's getting warmer here in Germany! Happy valentines flossy and fellow fighters!


----------



## flossy

Happy Valentine's Day to you too, Nuffa!


----------



## Nuffa

Was wondering how you have been and how life treats u in general?. Send me a message if you find the time.


----------



## annie7

yes, Happy Valentines Day everyone!

and keep warm....-5.3 here this morning.


----------



## flossy

Happy Valentine's Day, Annie!


----------



## annie7

awww gee--thanks, Flossy


----------



## flossy

After not drinking any coffee for about 9 months or so I started drinking it again last week. Yes, just one cup a day... (I really missed it!) Well, my body just cannot handle it. I swear it makes my exit zone feel icky (I think it's the acidity) and it ALWAYS causes other non-IBS related problems down there that I will not mention, and that's every time I drink it. (Not good!)









So I'll have one more cup tomorrow when I wake up, then I'm throwing this stuff away. I think it's about the 4th or 5th container of instant coffee I've thrown out over the past few years?

I never had this problem with coffee before my IBS (sighs).

'Stupidity is doing the same thing over & over again and expecting different results.'


----------



## annie7

oh dear--sorry your body can't handle coffee...

i finally gave it up in november because of all my hospital visits and they kept taking me off it and putting me on NPO each time i went in and the caffeine withdrawal headaches were driving me crazy (short trip i know)



flossy said:


> 'Stupidity is doing the same thing over & over again and expecting different results.'


and yes, this has always been one of my favorites.... i'm so guilty


----------



## flossy

Note: It's supposed to be "insanity is doing the same thing over & over again and expecting different results." I changed one word (see above).


----------



## annie7

flossy said:


> Note: It's supposed to be "insanity is doing the same thing over & over again and expecting different results." I changed one word (see above).


i didn't even notice that lol--my brain (such as it is especially with the constant migraine) -- automatically thought "insanity".

wonder if einstein really said that or not. seems to be a controversy.


----------



## flossy

Feeling icky today, don't know if it's the usual IBS-C problem or if I'm getting sick. (I rarely am constipated anymore, I just have incomplete evacuation every day.)

I just got back from the gym so I've warmed up, but before that I was really cold, which often happens right after a BM. (Turn up the heat!)

The torture never stops.


----------



## annie7

oh that's too bad--hope you're not coming down with a cold or something. maybe time for some of your delicious nutritious soup...........

take care--rest up...


----------



## flossy

Oh, I still have a bowel of my soup every day, rain or shine.


----------



## annie7

flossy said:


> Oh, I still have a bowel of my soup every day, rain or shine.


interesting typo: bowel/bowl or maybe it's not a typo cute









hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## flossy

annie7 said:


> interesting typo: bowel/bowl or maybe it's not a typo cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you're feeling better today.


Oops! It was a typo!


----------



## flossy




----------



## annie7

thanks, Flossy! Happy Easter to you


----------



## flossy

Happy Easter to you too Annie7!


----------



## Nuffa

Same to uuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> Same to uuuuuuuuuuuu


You too, Nuffa!


----------



## flossy

I usually have mac & cheese about - hmmmm, let's say about 2 or 3 times a month. My question is, what the heck do they put in it these days, glue? Paste?








&







(???)

My point? Well, my bowels always seem to slow down the next day after some mac & cheese, even more so then when I eat pizza, which has a LOT more cheese in it.

I'm just thinkin' paste or glue just might be a hidden ingredient?























P.S. Go Cavs!


----------



## annie7

oh yes--mac and cheese does the same thing to me which is why i avoid it like the plague. must be that secret ingredient !


----------



## flossy

annie7 said:


> oh yes--mac and cheese does the same thing to me which is why i avoid it like the plague. must be that secret ingredient !


But they are so tasty. I enjoy them, even though it's kinda cheap food, if you know what I mean.

I'm tellin' ya there's glue in them!


----------



## annie7

to a lot of people, mac n cheese is comfort food. must be that secret ingredient...maybe that's why some kids eat paste.


----------



## Nuffa

Tommi likes them i do not AT ALL


----------



## flossy

I took one extra Intestinal Formula # 1 for three days in a row, just to see what the results would be. Too much boo-booin' for me! I'll stick to my usual dosage from now on (three I.F # 1, one I.F. # 1 maximum strength, half a cap full of generic miralax).


----------



## anonanonski

Flossy, have you had a defecogram or dynamic MRI of the pelvic floor? I'm not sure that colonoscopy can detect internal rectal prolapse/ intussusception.


----------



## flossy

anonanonski said:


> Flossy, have you had a defecogram or dynamic MRI of the pelvic floor? I'm not sure that colonoscopy can detect internal rectal prolapse/ intussusception.


No, I have not had either of those.But I was examined by a colon/rectal surgeon and he said I did not have rectal prolapse, I had 4th degree internal and external hemorrhoids.

I believe I have an imbalance in the gut flora (dysbiosis), due to going from a regular diet to almost all raw fruits and veggies. I did that for about 3 months and have never been the same since. Before that? I was fine.


----------



## anonanonski

Do one of those just in case.

If you have imbalance in the gut flora, try finding a homemade kefir. I know people that helped them.


----------



## flossy

anonanonski said:


> Do one of those just in case.
> 
> If you have imbalance in the gut flora, try finding a homemade kefir. I know people that helped them.


I edited my above post. Here it is again, changed a bit:

No, I have not had either of those. But I was examined by a colon/rectal surgeon and he said I did not have rectal prolapse, I had 3rd or 4th degree internal and external hemorrhoids.

I believe I have an imbalance in the gut flora (dysbiosis), due to going from a regular diet to almost all raw fruits and veggies. I did that for about 3 months and have never been the same since. Before that? I was fine.


----------



## flossy

I am eternally tired. The only time I really feel awake is when I go to bed.


----------



## annie7

i have the same problem. i can be falling asleep in front of tv but when i go to bed--bam! i'm quite awake..


----------



## flossy

Not working does that too, too much free time. (Like you said before, it takes me all day to do nothin'!)

When I'm working? I take two or three melatonin and I'm asleep in less than a half hour or so.

P.S. GO CAVS!


----------



## annie7

i tried melatonin but for some reason it didn't help me sleep and it made me really depressed--i mean REALLY. even a low dose. it was such a relief to stop taking it and get my life back. that's good it works for you. i wish it worked for me.

i'm tired all the time because i have fibro..

hope your CAVS do well.


----------



## anonanonski

Flossy, I may have missed it, but have you tried cutting gluten? Maybe you're intolerant. It fits with your constipation AND fatigue.


----------



## flossy

anonanonski said:


> Flossy, I may have missed it, but have you tried cutting gluten? Maybe you're intolerant. It fits with your constipation AND fatigue.


Not as a whole, but I don't eat whole wheat products, too hard to digest... I really think I'm tired all the time because I obviously don't digest food correctly. It affects everything. It makes my body out of sync.


----------



## anonanonski

Why don't you try cutting of gluten completely?


----------



## flossy

anonanonski said:


> Why don't you try cutting of gluten completely?


Because it won't make a difference. Besides whole milk, whole wheat products and stuff with lots of fiber in it I can pretty much eat what I want, but I still have chronic constipation. I believe my constipation is due to an imbalance in the gut flora (dysbiosis), which I got when I went almost all raw fruits and vegetables for a few months time. It did a doozy on my intestinal tract, never been the same since.

P.S. Also IBS-D runs in my family.


----------



## flossy

I've been off generic Miralax for about 5 days now, I hardly notice a difference. For some reason I think I have 'better' BM's when I don't use it, just the I.F. # 1.

And less BM's too. (Like once less.)


----------



## annie7

oh that's wonderful! good for you!


----------



## flossy

For the last good week or so I've been taking one Intestinal Formula # 1, right towards the tail-end of my breakfast. Honestly? I'm surprised, but it makes a big difference! (at least so far).

I'm still taking 3 I.F. # 1's plus one I.F. # 1 max strength towards the end of my dinner. And as I stated above, no more generic Miralax, I don't need it.

I actually felt good today, despite a slight sunburn I have. Only one BM so far, no incomplete evacuation. Surprising. (-!)


----------



## flossy

I'm back to just 3 I.F. # 1's plus one I.F. # 1 max strength towards the end of my dinner.

My one extra at the end of my breakfast experiment? Too much boo-booing. Going more than 3 or 4 times a day is just too much for yours truly.


----------



## flossy

Congratulations to my Cleveland Cavaliers! The 52 year-old drought is finally over!


----------



## annie7

hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!























that must have been a terrific game!


----------



## flossy

annie7 said:


> hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that must have been a terrific game!


It really was. This puts a little shine to "The Mistake by the Lake" (Cleveland, Ohio).


----------



## annie7

oh i never knew cleveland was called that.

apparently there are other mistakes by the lake.....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mistake_on_the_Lake


----------



## flossy

Hello all -

*Just wanted to say I will be demoing Franklin Formulas for the next 30 days. I will continue to take my daily Intestinal Formula # 1 until the F.F.'s kick in, probably in about two weeks time, give or take.*

P.S.

Once again, congratulations to my Cleveland Cavaliers, first championship for the city of Cleveland in 52 years! (I just wanted an excuse to post the below picture. So cute!)


----------



## flossy

*- Happy Fourth of July to all my fellow constantly constipated cyber friends!*


----------



## annie7

thanks, flossy! and a happy fourth to you as well!


----------



## flossy

The Franklin Formula seems to be kicking in now - I'm on day 15. Still taking my I.F. # 1. Had four BM's today (which is two or three too many for me, but this _is _a sort of experiment/trial of sorts).






















(- I don't know what these mean nor stand for, but I like 'em!)


----------



## flossy

Been on Franklin Formula's, testing them out, almost a full month now.

I am slowly weaning off the Intestinal Formula # 1, but still taking it.

The results so far? I've very surprised - they are good. No constipation so far.

Even though I only agreed to testing them out for a month, I'm almost out of FF's and just asked for more, because I want to see what it's like to use just that and nothing else. Will FF's work solo? That is the question.

I hate to admit it, but this it getting interesting (at least to me).


----------



## flossy

Bought some delicious 'Silk' brand coconut vanilla soy milk for use with my cereal, which I have a bowl or two of every day. I LOVE it, very tasty. Most of us know that coconut milk is good to relieve constipation. I've been having 3, 4 and sometimes even 5 BM's a day since I've been using it in my cereal. Four and five BM's per day, every day? That's too much!

It figures. After this I'm not buying it anymore. Sadness.


----------



## flossy

It's Labor Day here in the United States. Labor Day? Shouldn't it be call it Laborless day? Nobody has to work! (With Jerry Seinfeld in mind.)


----------



## annie7

good point but really there's a lot of people who do have to work on labor day.

around here there's a lot of stores open having labor day sales, cvs is open, so is the grocery store etc. and of course police, fire and hospital personnel are working. and there's always the post office. most (but not all) offices are closed to the public today and there is no regular mail delivery but there are plenty of people still working behind the scenes on all holidays--i used to be one of them. we're even getting an order from amazon delivered today by our local post office. amazon has a special sunday/holiday delivery thing set up with the po.

happy labor day!


----------



## flossy

Yes, I know some people still have to work on Labor Day. Nobody has to work is but a figure of speech.









I love Amazon, it's my fav place to shop without leaving my apartment. I shoulda took out stock on that website years ago.

But back to what this website is supposed to be about: Chronic constipation and all the joy it brings us all. I noticed that since I'm not having any of my daily soup (too spicy) until my rectal pain from my operation subsides? I haven't had the usual "clumpy" feeling in my intestines... I just noticed it today.

(







Hmmmmmmmm?







)


----------



## annie7

Oh dear--i do hope that it's not your delicious soup that is making you clumpy!


----------



## flossy

Trying Franklin Formulas one more time. Just started them today (9/23/2016). I should be on them this time for 60 days, if all goes well. It takes a few weeks for them to kick in properly, I'm guessing 3 or 4 weeks? I will still be taking my Intestinal Formula # 1 until I have around 30 days in, then I will ween off of them gradually and see what happens. Last time? I was cutting down on my I.F # 1 and things were looking good. I was shocked. Then I ran out of my FF's. Hot damn! Hopefully this time this won't happen.

I'll keep everyone posted, but like I said before, I'm not weening off my I.F # 1's until I have about 30 days in on my FF's so, it'll be awhile for a review.


----------



## annie7

good luck..... thanks for keeping us posted


----------



## flossy

I've been taking Franklin Formulas about three and a half weeks now, so today marks the day I started weening off my Intestinal Formula # 1 to see if the F.F.'s work. I took one less I.F. today, one less tomorrow, etc., etc., see how it goes. I'm kinda excited about this, as I have no idea what the results will be.

P.S. Go Tribe!


----------



## flossy

I'm down to one Intestinal Formula Max Strength capsule today. After today I will take four regular strength ones (one max strength = 4 extra strength, I think) and ween down from there.

This should be interesting.... at least to me.









P.S. GO TRIBE!


----------



## annie7

good luck--keep us posted


----------



## flossy

Was a little bit constipated this morning (ut-oh?), but still able to have a couple of BM's.

Will take four regular strength I.F. # 1's today, then one less every day after that, if all goes well.

P.S. I am still taking Franklin Formulas 3 times a day.


----------



## annie7

ut oh is right....























sure hope you don't get too backed up during all this. that's the last thing you need--especially after hemorrhoid surgery.


----------



## flossy

No problems going boo-boo today, but tomorrow and the following days will be the true test for Franklin Formulas.

I took 4 regular strength I.F. yesterday and will wind down with one less per day starting today (if everything goes well = I can still poop!).


----------



## flossy

Took three I.F.'s yesterday, no problem with a BM today.

Will take two I.F.'s today (Sunday) and also two on Monday, then drop down to one on Tuesday and continue on from there if all goes well.


----------



## flossy

Still doing good (AKA able to boo-boo!







). Will take just one I.F. on Tuesday & also one on Wednesday, and if all goes well nothing but FF after that. This is surprising/good!


----------



## Nuffa

Cool. Happy for you.


----------



## flossy

It's all Franklin Formula from this time forward, I guess until I run out? No more Intestinal Formula # 1, if all goes well. First time I've been off I.F. for about a year and a half, give or take.

Still having no problems with BM's. Had 4 today.


----------



## Nuffa

Good my friend. I feel like a fan in a football stadium applauding you every time u have a bm. Fun. 😂


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> Good my friend. I feel like a fan in a football stadium applauding you every time u have a bm. Fun. &#128514;


Ha-ha!

Funny what life has come down to these last few years. IBS-C is all I think about at times. (((Lord have mercy.)))


----------



## Nuffa

At times? I am wondering daily why i can't stomach schulzes anymore. Sigh.


----------



## annie7

flossy said:


> It's all Franklin Formula from this time forward, I guess until I run out? No more Intestinal Formula # 1, if all goes well. First time I've been off I.F. for about a year and a half, give or take.
> 
> Still having no problems with BM's. Had 4 today.


glad it's working for you--good luck, Flossy!


----------



## flossy

Anal update 10/30/2016:

Was able to have a BM today but it wasn't too easy, I was kinda constipated. I'm not sure if FF's are going to work by themselves or not now... I haven't taken any Intestinal Formula for ..... I don't know, a few days now. I think since Thursday?

We'll see how this goes this week. (Ut-oh?)

P.S. GO TRIBE!


----------



## annie7

oh dear--sorry about that. ut-oh is right. hope it gets better for you. being C is sure no fun.


----------



## Nuffa

What does ut-oh mean?


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> What does ut-oh mean?


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ut%20oh


----------



## flossy

Now back to taking a few I.F's with the FF's. On their own, the FF's aren't cutting it. They work a little bit, but not enough all by themselves.


----------



## Nuffa

Shit.


----------



## Nuffa

Ahaha. How funny. I actually used the s-word. 😊


----------



## kate93

Hi everyone,

My name is Kate and i've suffered from IBS-C for the past 3-4 years. I take around 12 ducolax a day to go to the toilet and its beginning to ruin my life. In that time i have embarked on a healthy eating regime and have lost 3 stone but i now attribute my weight loss to the laxatives even though i know this is incorrect. Im so scared to come off them for so many reasons. I gain weight/water weight so fast- I am getting married next year and still have another stone and a half to lose and no time to wait but feel that coming off laxatives will hold me back.

Over the past couple of months ive also been experiencing the most horrendous anal pain. My stool is just water so I cant say that I am particularly straining but after I do go to the toilet for between 2-8 hours after I am in constant pain. I am a teacher and sometimes cannot stand up its so painful. The only time this is relived is when im crouching on my heels so the pressure is relieved. I went to the walk-in-centre the other day because the pain was just too much. The doctor tried to do an examination but i screamed it was so painful. He did say that there was no obvious fissure or piles though. Im going to my GP this week to speak about coming off laxatives but the more i read the more worried i become. Often pain in the bum is caused by passing hard stools, but when mine arent hard and im in so much pain im petrified of my stool becoming harder so I would be in even more pain. Doctor said i will be having a camera examination next but again its along process.

Has anybody had a similar experience? or have any advice?

Thanks in advance,

Kate


----------



## Nuffa

Hi Kate, you might get more responses by opening your own thread. This one is flossy's. I would like to respond but don't want to hijack flossy's thread. All the best, nuffa


----------



## flossy

Still taking 3 or 4 I.F's per day along with my FF's. One good thing with this mix is I'm not dehydrated after a BM like I am when I just take I.F.


----------



## flossy

I Googled "Demon possession and IBS." This is very far-fetched, but perhaps someone here who is chronically constipated is actually possessed?

Read the second paragraph down (don't worry Annie, I won't copy and paste). It just a few sentences long.

https://staciespielman.wordpress.com/2012/01/19/types-of-demonic-possession/

Perhaps this whole time I just needed a good exorcism so I could boo-boo normally? Wouldn't that be something? (Don't bet on it.)

-Hey, I've tried everything else!


----------



## Nuffa

I sincerely hope you are joking.


----------



## annie7

very interesting, Flossy! thanks









i always felt like there were monsters in my colon with big teeth (pain) and big hands squeezing it shut --spasms, nothing moving...


----------



## flossy

I didn't vote, but regardless, congratulations to our new Commander in Chief.










I am completely shocked he won, I thought Hillary had rigged the whole election. WRONG.

P.S. I am currently trying aloe pills instead of my I.F. Still taking FF's too. So far, so-so. (It's only been a day or two.)


----------



## Nuffa

Have a good tummy day today!


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> Have a good tummy day today!


I'll try, but you know that hardly ever happens!

P.S. How is the married life treatin' you?


----------



## flossy

The aloe pills, FF's and no I.F. are just not cutting it. I've been taking around 6 aloe pills a day, sometimes a little less, but there isn't that urge to go anymore. Today I just feel constipated, haven't had a BM as of yet. I'm going to go back on I.F. and FF's if I can get any more of the latter.

I needed to do stuff today, like get a haircut, go to the DMV, go to Fitworks, so now what am I supposed to do since I didn't go to the bathroom (yes, number 2)? I gotta stick around the house (actually, apartment) and wait. And for what? I'm not doing this (cutting out I.F.) anymore. If Frank wants to send me more FF's that is fine, but cutting out the I.F. and trying something else? I don't have time for this anymore and I certainly don't like being constipated like this... This experiment is getting old.







And so am I.


----------



## annie7

yes--you're right. being so constipated is totally miserable. if what you're taking right now (and no IF) isn't working, i say go back to what does work--the IF. you've given the other a good try but it isn't working so time to move on to what DOES work.

.

i understand what you mean about being so miserable and constipated that you just don't want to go out. been there so many times myself. it's a very poor quality of life.

time to go back to IF. and get your life back.

hope you feel better tomorrow. Take care and good luck.


----------



## Pegleg

Wow, this is quite the thread! Hope I've come to the right place.

Hi, I'm Peggy. I have Celiac Disease and only recently have figured out that I likely have IBS as well. Normally, people with Celiac are misdiagnosed with IBS or the other way around, but yes, aparently you can have both. My IBS symptoms didn't really start until 3 years ago, and I've been gluten-free for almost 8 years and very careful with my diet. I also can't handle soy or dairy, and have trouble with beans, whole grains, eggs, nightshades.

Anyway, I've always tended more toward C, not necessarily backed up for days, but difficult to pass stool. Definitely better than the D and partially digested mess I dealt with before going GF, but still no fun. I started having pain before, during, and sometimes after my BM - mostly in the lower left quadrant, anything from a dull ache to stabbing pain, feeling like you're going to pass out on the toilet after 20min. At first I though it was just another glutening symtom, but then it would happen when I couldn't trace it back to anything that could have glutened me, and wasn't having any other of my usual Celiac syptoms, of which excruciating bowel pain was never one of them.

Also, have random days of muscle pain/aches that would start in my hands and extend to my whole body, which makes it very hard to get around. Often but not always at the same time as the bowel pain/constipation. (Fibromyalgia??)

After a particularly bad episode earlier this year, I saw a GI, got a colonoscopy (THE WOOORST!), and have actually been feeling better since. No bad pain in the past couple months, despite likely getting glutened a few weeks ago.
My GI suggested taking psyllum husk for the constipation (he thought that might be my only problem), but I couldn't stick with it. Instead, I've been taking probiotics and digestive enzymes more regularly, and have started an elimination diet in stages to figure out what else might aggravate my symptoms. It's also been an extrememly stressful fall, so the fact that I haven't had a flare-up of IBS symptoms is a good sign.

Anyway: suggestions? Advice? Anyone else with Celiac AND IBS?
My colon has been behaving the past while, but it'll be back.

Thanks!


----------



## flossy

Pegleg - You might want to start your own thread. Go here:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/forum/14-ibs-constipation-ibs-c-and-chronic-constipation/

...and click on "Start New Topic." You can copy and paste what you wrote above.


----------



## flossy

These aloe pills don't seem to help alleviate my constipation but I think they do make it feel less clumpy (I call it "clompy") inside my intestines... Soothing... I kinda like that.


----------



## flossy




----------



## annie7

thanks, Flossy







happy thanksgiving to you as well


----------



## flossy

That kitty is looking for a buzz, me thinks! (Catnip = marijuana for cats.)


----------



## annie7

yes, she (he??) sure is.

we have lots of catnip around here as well as some medical marijuana. have to be careful about who gets what lol...


----------



## flossy

Who had a fun time with Santa at PetSmart today? Gunner!










P.S. Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## annie7

oh too cute! what a beautiful dog he is!

happy holidays to you too, Flossy---and everyone!


----------



## Nuffa

Can't decide which one is cuter. Although I am more a dog person. Such nice pictures.


----------



## flossy

Merry Christmas to all my fellow chronically constipated cyber friends!










P.S. Had to skip our family breakfast today, as it's my boo-boo time and* I'd much rather go at home!* Kinda bummed me out but ya gotta do what you gotta do. I'll see 'em all later on anyhow!

For to us a child is born, to us a son is given; and the government shall be upon his shoulder, and his name shall be called Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace. Isaiah 9:6


----------



## annie7

oh so sorry you had to skip the family breakfast. that's rough. but i sure do understand why. i could never go anywhere except home, so the breakfast would have been out for me too.

you're right--you gotta do what you gotta do.

have fun when you see them all later in the day.

Merry Christmas----to you and to everyone!


----------



## flossy

You too Annie7!


----------



## flossy

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## annie7

congrats, Flossy, on the 21 years! that's awesome!

and yes, happy new year to you and to everyone else here. hoping it will be a better new year for everyone!


----------



## flossy

I had I think 10 - yes ten - BM's yesterday. Obviously, a lot didn't come out after awhile but what the hell? I don't know what it was from, perhaps the magnesium I took a day or two before? And I ate a ton of dark chocolate the day before too... I thought dark chocolate was supposed to clog ya up?









Regardles, my 'sugar walls'







need a break from yesterday, I gotta rest up. Going that many times is just way too much for me.


----------



## annie7

if you google it, you'll find that some people say that eating lots of dark chocolate gives them C while others say it gives them D, YMMV...

or yes maybe it was the magnesium. or the combination of the two...

well, at least you got cleaned out. that used to always make me ecstatic! loved that feeling!







tiring, perhaps, but so much better than being backed up.

.....just thinking--you said you got this at CVS.. are you sure you got the dark chocolate and not the chocolate exlax by mistake lol


----------



## flossy

I'm debating on trying one beer a day to see if it helps my chronic constipation. I really think it might help, but I don't drink anymore. My main concern is the extra calories. lol! I'm anal about my body, but I still think it's something I wanna try. I'll decide this week.

P.S. If I eat anymore dark chocolate I think my head will explode. Can't you tell? I'm posting like a madman!


----------



## flossy

Tried drinking a beer (aka fermented beverage) to see if it would aid in my digestive process. I was surprised, this morning I was constipated a bit. Not good for me.


----------



## annie7

oh that's too bad that your beer experiment didn't work out.

all beer ever did for me was give me gas gas gas.







no more beer for me....


----------



## flossy

I used to love drinking, I drank every weekend for years, but those days are far behind me. I don't miss it and didn't like the taste of the beer yesterday anyhow.


----------

